# Official NFL thread



## 94NDTA

How did your team do today?

Vikings kicked the ASS! I see big things this year. However, It's the vikings, so you never know.


----------



## K fizzly

vikings are cool...all about cincinatti


----------



## thePACK

let the gambling begin.....


----------



## 94NDTA

Too bad 521 isn't still on here







I would make him my bitch again.


----------



## Jewelz

my team lost on Thursday, so...


----------



## blueprint

Niners lost today.....

i better get use to that this season.....

after seeing Jeff Garcia and TO's success today it brought back some old memories.


----------



## pamonster

94NDTA said:


> How did your team do today?
> 
> Vikings kicked the ASS! I see big things this year. However, It's the vikings, so you never know.


 You must have faith
VIKINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FeedTheMachine

STEELERS


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i dont watch football but i like the raiders


----------



## aaron07_20

After all the bad calls against the Steelers, the Pittsburgh Steelers beat the Oakland Raiders today







I was there..


----------



## Chief

Jags


----------



## TommyBlaze

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!!!

Chad for president







x


----------



## losts0ul916

How about them Lions?









Charles Rogers..


----------



## blueprint

losts0ul916 said:


> How about them Lions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Rogers..


 nice catch by that rookie receiver today.

did you guys see Eli Manning getting decked hard today by the Eagles?


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about them Lions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Rogers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice catch by that rookie receiver today.
> 
> did you guys see Eli Manning getting decked hard today by the Eagles?
Click to expand...

 Speaking of getting decked....Anyone else see Keyshawn get thrown around like a rag doll? I was very pleased with this.


----------



## blueprint

94NDTA said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about them Lions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Rogers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice catch by that rookie receiver today.
> 
> did you guys see Eli Manning getting decked hard today by the Eagles?:laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of getting decked....Anyone else see Keyshawn get thrown around like a rag doll? I was very pleased with this.
Click to expand...

 he had guts today though, not many receivers won't go through the middle like he did.... i applaud his effort... i wish most receivers would do that.

*cough cough* Moss *cough cough*


----------



## 94NDTA

*cough* *cough* 2 TD's *cough* *cough*

Wait a sec....moss not go through the middle? He does that all the time. He just knows how not to get hit. You can't argue with wide receiver in the NFL.


----------



## blueprint

TO had 3 today.


----------



## LaZy

Watched da vik game tey played good then fell asleep hella sleepy woke up and ahhahah viks won ahahha em cowgrls got owned Phil next


----------



## ZMonte85

Go Pats!


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> TO had 3 today.


 Well....the vikes have other players that can pull thier own weight too.


----------



## b_ack51

i just liked watching sportscenter and seeing Ken Dorsey getting hit... in the game, a hit and boom out of the game.


----------



## siclids

The Raiders didn't do so well but we'll see how the season unfolds









The eagles looked very impressive in their first game today.

Eli got decked really hard, hahahaha welcome to the NFL.


----------



## blueprint

Welcome to the NFL Eli, i wonder if he cried to Daddy about this hit.


----------



## Jewelz

If Eli wasn't adopted, he'll be just fine


----------



## Liquid

Steelers







lets see if it can be stolen fro them again


----------



## Jewelz

Does it matter at all who the running back for the Broncos is ? Seems like everyone that plays there gets mad yardage - TD, Mike Anderson, Olandis Gary, Portis, Griffith.. I am thinking I could have a 1000yard season in Denver..

Eddie George - 25 yards on 8 carries for Dallas








not good


----------



## blueprint

i give him credit though.... he got up after that hit.









not like Tim Rattay and Ken Dorsey.


----------



## Poseidon X

being that i was the only one that predicted carolina in the super bowl last year.. im not going to place all my pics prematurely this season before i have a good feel for all the teams.

but i took notes on every game on nfl sunday ticket.

I like what i saw on cleavland some how... also, cincinatti is explosive despite their loss.. they are going to win some games this year. Kansas city still has a weak D. Denver is good, but not as good as KC made them look.. on the other hand, trading portis was wonderful for them. Pittsburg is improved from this year.

The vikings are good.. for sure, and i see them as the only team philadelphia plays during the year that can be considered a contender this year. We will see how it goes next monay night.. but philadelphia has again.. the best defense in football. They are absolutely smoothering with the late pre season addition of trotter and douglas... The offense? to many weapons.


----------



## blueprint

i think Philadelphia makes it to the Superbowl this year.


----------



## airtorey15

vikings are gonna whip ass this year!







....knock on wood.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I'm gonna watch my team get their asses kick by Carolina tonight. A miserable preseason+subpar CB's+GreenBay being a notorious slow starting team=LOSS









I don't have much confidence in this one.


----------



## TommyBlaze

If philly doesnt make it this year they are the buffaloe bills of the 90's. I dont think we should start making predictions just yet, they played the lowly Giants who have no secondary no qb and a evil old man as a coach. Dont get me wrong philly is my pick too from the nfc but if they lose in the champinship game again that team is doomed! oh and dont forget about injuries :rasp:


----------



## LaZy

blueprint said:


> i think Philadelphia makes it to the Superbowl this year.
> 
> :nod:


----------



## aaron07_20

Poseidon X said:


> being that i was the only one that predicted carolina in the super bowl last year.. im not going to place all my pics prematurely this season before i have a good feel for all the teams.
> 
> but i took notes on every game on nfl sunday ticket.
> 
> I like what i saw on cleavland some how... also, cincinatti is explosive despite their loss.. they are going to win some games this year. Kansas city still has a weak D. Denver is good, but not as good as KC made them look.. on the other hand, trading portis was wonderful for them. Pittsburg is improved from this year.
> 
> The vikings are good.. for sure, and i see them as the only team philadelphia plays during the year that can be considered a contender this year. We will see how it goes next monay night.. but philadelphia has again.. the best defense in football. They are absolutely smoothering with the late pre season addition of trotter and douglas... The offense? to many weapons.


 The Steelers used to have the best defense in teh NFL..about two years ago









If the Steelers plan on getting anywhere they better get rid of Maddox..


----------



## losts0ul916

Don't bet against the Lions this season..


----------



## shutter13

packers-panthers game on now

i love monday night football


----------



## 94NDTA

I hate/love the packers. I hate them because they are our rivals, but I love them because the Viking/Packer Rivalry is the largest in the NFL. Did you know that their past meeting record is 42-42-1? Can't get any more competative than that.


----------



## Jewelz

LaZy said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think Philadelphia makes it to the Superbowl this year.
> 
> :nod:
Click to expand...


----------



## Jewelz

Touchdown Panthers.. yay !!

I dunno, after what hapenned Thursday night this whole opening weekend is completely ruined for me


----------



## Poseidon X

I was not impressed by indy or NE... ok NE, who supposedly has this awesome offense and should with corey dillon couldnt score on indy.. and plus, indy should have racked up tons of points on new england.. they lost the game for themselves with turnovers. NEs defense sucked, its gonna be like two years ago when they didnt even make the playoffs.. Im not saying one of those two wont go to the super bowl.. but the nfc will win the super bowl this year.

Last year, if brian westbrook is available in the nfc championship game.. philly dominates carolina again.. and goes on to beat new england. 
They made the most dramatic changes of any team.. not only adding TO and kears, but they got back hugh douglas and jermiah trotter.. their two most coveted defensive players over the last 3 years!.. who were not around last year.. and already, you saw those two all over the field. Just watch the game, and you will see the chemistry!. This is why im so excited for next weekend, because the vikings and the eagles could be the best two teams in football right now.. and its gonna be explosive.


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> I was not impressed by indy or NE... ok NE, who supposedly has this awesome offense and should with corey dillon couldnt score on indy.. and plus, indy should have racked up tons of points on new england.. they lost the game for themselves with turnovers. NEs defense sucked, its gonna be like two years ago when they didnt even make the playoffs.. Im not saying one of those two wont go to the super bowl.. but the nfc will win the super bowl this year.
> 
> Last year, if brian westbrook is available in the nfc championship game.. philly dominates carolina again.. and goes on to beat new england.
> They made the most dramatic changes of any team.. not only adding TO and kears, but they got back hugh douglas and jermiah trotter.. their two most coveted defensive players over the last 3 years!.. who were not around last year.. and already, you saw those two all over the field. Just watch the game, and you will see the chemistry!. This is why im so excited for next weekend, because the vikings and the eagles could be the best two teams in football right now.. and its gonna be explosive.


 Damn straight....hopefully Bennet will be in, but I doubt it. It is gonna be a kick ass Monday night game. The eagles are the only team on the Vikes schedule this year that I really worry about.


----------



## Jewelz

YEAH BITCHES THAT WAS COLTS FOOTBALL !!!

THAT'S HOW WE GET IT DONE !!!

TAKE THAT MCNAIR !!!


----------



## Poseidon X

yeah.. pat yourself on the back, the titans defense is miserable this year and they barely escaped the dolphins a week ago and the dolphins just have nothing going on and will lose tonight to cincinatti.

You can see that last weaks destruction of the Giants by the eagles was not because they were playing a bad team. The Giants defense dominated Washington today.. and they lit up the scored board as well. Right now philadelphia and minnesota are on a different level of play, and were going to see a bunch of teams come up from no where to make the playoffs and make legitimitate runs at the super bowl. Chicago? Detroit? .. atlanta looked unstoppable with vick in good shape.


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> yeah.. pat yourself on the back, the titans defense is miserable this year and they barely escaped the dolphins a week ago and the dolphins just have nothing going on and will lose tonight to cincinatti.


 Geez man .. can't let me enjoy my little moment of sunshine ? I've had 10 freaking days of frustration from that self-destructing loss on opening night boiled over.. so forgive me if I am a little excited


----------



## siclids

The Raiders finally picked up their defense this year. Good game today even though we almost let them back in


----------



## blueprint

49ers lost again....









hopefully the season ends and the Niners get the first overall pick in the NFL draft next year.


----------



## LaZy

heh bears did good today LOL Pac AHAHHA


----------



## losts0ul916

*LIONS 2-0*...Super Bowl-bound baby!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

R A I D E R S


----------



## delta

what a weakend the cheifs got beat







and the seahawks won they goin to the super bowl


----------



## rdang

My Bucs are 0-2, not a good start. The Patriots had some trouble with the cardinals. WTF is up with that?


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> i think Philadelphia makes it to the Superbowl this year.
> 
> :nod:


 I THINK PHILLY IS GONNA GET AN ASS WHOOPING TONIGHT!!!

GO VIKES!!!


----------



## Jewelz

excellent Monday night match-up !


----------



## thePACK

Jewelz said:


> excellent Monday night match-up !


 i need owens to kick ass...


----------



## 94NDTA

thePACK said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> excellent Monday night match-up !
> 
> 
> 
> i need owens to kick ass...
Click to expand...

 Moss>Owen.


----------



## LaZy

94NDTA said:


> Moss>Owen.


----------



## Jewelz

Philly defense > Vikings defense


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> Philly defense > Vikings defense


 well maybe in Linebackers, but not on the D-line and secondary, thats for sure. Vikings defense=Eagles defense.
Vikings offense > Eagles Offense by far

so I must conclude
Vikings>Eagles.


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philly defense > Vikings defense
> 
> 
> 
> well maybe in Linebackers, but not on the D-line and secondary, thats for sure. Vikings defense=Eagles defense.
> Vikings offense > Eagles Offense by far
> 
> so I must conclude
> Vikings>Eagles.
> 
> :rasp:
Click to expand...

 Vikings have good secondary ? since when ?


----------



## 94NDTA

Since we got Antoine Winfield, plus Brian Russel tied for most INT's last year....plus we just signed Terrance Shaw and Ralph Brown. Eagles lost some of their luster in their scondary, troy vincent and bobby taylor...


----------



## Jewelz

OK, I am not saying Minnesota will lose necessarily.. they might just pull it out; but please don't BS me with how good your secondary is.. you guys gave up 352 yards (most out of all 32 teams) last week to 70 year old Vinny Testicleverde.. so right now your passing defense is ranked 32nd in the league.. if Vinny can light your guys up like that, what can McNabb + Owens do ?

Winfield, is that supposed to impress me ? Guy's got one interception since start of 2002 season


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> OK, I am not saying Minnesota will lose necessarily.. they might just pull it out; but please don't BS me with how good your secondary is.. you guys gave up 352 yards (most out of all 32 teams) last week to 70 year old Vinny Testicleverde.. so right now your passing defense is ranked 32nd in the league.. if Vinny can light your guys up like that, what can McNabb + Owens do ?
> 
> Winfield, is that supposed to impress me ? Guy's got one interception since start of 2002 season


Vinny and Keyshaun is not a bad combo...what else do you expect with 51 friggen pass attempts! I am not saying the vikings secondary is awesome, I am saying it is better than the eagles. In-forum, Pioneer press, and The tribune seem to agree with me.

EDIT: 
Brian Russell rank #11,
Corey Chavous rank #12,
Brian Williams rank #19,
Antoine Winfield rank #25,

The nearest ranked Philly player is Brian Dawkins at #32

They didn't get there for nothing.


----------



## Jewelz

hmm alright we'll see tonight


----------



## blueprint

i like the eagles tonight and they are favored in the spread considering they are at home... Vikings are pretty bad on Grass considering there record vs. teams that play on grass and it's just something about those boys in purple i can't stand.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> i like the eagles tonight and they are favored in the spread considering they are at home... Vikings are pretty bad on Grass considering there record vs. teams that play on grass and it's just something about those boys in purple i can't stand.


 Maybe it's the fact that they have a shot and the Niners don't


----------



## blueprint

how many superbowl titles do the Vikings hold?

Niners > Vikings

ALL TIME.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> how many superbowl titles do the Vikings hold?
> 
> Niners > Vikings
> 
> ALL TIME.










Ouch.....that was a low blow. I need a hug now.


----------



## 94NDTA

Stupid mistakes suck....philly refs suck.....loss of an awesome running back and the best blocking TE in the league = more suck. WE easily could have won this game.

EDIT: LAUNCH THE f*cking BALL TO MOSS!!! FOR CHRISTE SAKES HE HAS 7 INCHES OVER THE GUY COVERING HIM, PLUS NO ONE CAN JUMP WITH HIM!!! THATS WHAT HE'S GOOD FOR!!!!


----------



## Mr. redbelly

loins 2-0


----------



## blueprint

whine whine whine bitch bitch bitch.









your boy moss talks to much sh*t.


----------



## blueprint

blueprint said:


> i like the eagles tonight and they are favored in the spread considering they are at home... Vikings are pretty bad on Grass considering there record vs. teams that play on grass and it's just something about those boys in purple i can't stand.


 like i said... when im right im right.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the eagles tonight and they are favored in the spread considering they are at home... Vikings are pretty bad on Grass considering there record vs. teams that play on grass and it's just something about those boys in purple i can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said... when im right im right.
Click to expand...

 Oh come on!!! We had 24 points that should have been ours! This was our game to win and the Eagles know they got lucky.


----------



## blueprint

94NDTA said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the eagles tonight and they are favored in the spread considering they are at home... Vikings are pretty bad on Grass considering there record vs. teams that play on grass and it's just something about those boys in purple i can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said... when im right im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on!!! We had 24 points that should have been ours! This was our game to win and the Eagles know they got lucky.
Click to expand...

i hate to break it to you but even though and even if you u had or got that 24 points the eagles had 27.... now, i haven't played football in awhile but if my memory serves me right the team with the most points usually wins right?

c'mon man, i don't complain when the Niners lose... no biggie, there's always next week.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the eagles tonight and they are favored in the spread considering they are at home... Vikings are pretty bad on Grass considering there record vs. teams that play on grass and it's just something about those boys in purple i can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said... when im right im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on!!! We had 24 points that should have been ours! This was our game to win and the Eagles know they got lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate to break it to you but even though and even if you u had or got that 24 points the eagles had 27.... i haven't played football in awhile but usually the team with the most points wins.
> 
> c'mon man, i don't complain when the Niners do... no biggie, there's always next week.
Click to expand...

 No no, 24 points ON TOP of the points we have. Fumble RIGHT at the goal line, holding that took back the TD, TO biffed pass, plus there is no excuse to cut short a 43 yard feild goal. It is just frustrating when you know you should have won. a W is a W though.
I feel so dirty....I feel like a Niners fan.


----------



## blueprint

a W is a W....

but hey, atleast the Niners don't lose to the Cardinals in the last game of the season that is the measuring point between post season and next season.


----------



## siclids

Good game tonight. The Vikings had several opportunities but blew it. The better team won today plain and simple. Sorry to those whose teams lost and congrats to those whose teams won


----------



## siclids

I'm very surprised they didn't challenge TOs catch. It looked questionable


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> a W is a W....
> 
> but hey, atleast the Niners don't lose to the Cardinals in the last game of the season that is the measuring point between post season and next season.
> 
> :laugh:


 Or the don't shank a chip shot fieldgoal with the most accurate, highest scoring kicker in the NFL for a chance to go to the superbowl. I HATE Gary Anderson.


----------



## blueprint

yes i know it hurts but all is not lost Vikes fans.


----------



## thePACK

siclids said:


> I'm very surprised they didn't challenge TOs catch. It looked questionable :nod:


 mike tice is a dumbass that why..he's done at the end of the year...


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> yes i know it hurts but all is not lost Vikes fans.


 Don't worry, we could care less really. We didn't have a huge shot of winning the super bowl anyways. Plus, we are vikings fans, we are use to being let down. As far as '98 goes though, if you posted up a pic of that, you probably could actually see my eyes turn red if you were standing right here. I missed comfirmation for that game.


----------



## 94NDTA

thePACK said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised they didn't challenge TOs catch. It looked questionable :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> mike tice is a dumbass that why..he's done at the end of the year...
Click to expand...

 There is no way he could have seen that, physically. They didn't show the replay till after the kick off. Plus, that is something the refs should be able to call anyways.


----------



## blueprint

thePACK said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised they didn't challenge TOs catch. It looked questionable :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> mike tice is a dumbass that why..he's done at the end of the year...
Click to expand...

 so who got the better of today?

Moss or Owens?

Moss was better statistically (and not by much) but the W under Owen's name is always nice.

serves that sh*t head right... talking all that junk before the game even started.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siclids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised they didn't challenge TOs catch. It looked questionable :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> mike tice is a dumbass that why..he's done at the end of the year...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so who got the better of today?
> 
> Moss or Owens?
> 
> Moss was better statistically (and not by much) but the W under Owen's name is always nice.
> 
> serves that sh*t head right... talking all that junk before the game even started.
Click to expand...

 remember, owens shouldn't have had that TD. Plus, that was a bogus call when moss got pass interference. It should have been defenseive pass interference for blocking off a receiver.

You're just sad cuz TO is no longer in SF.


----------



## blueprint

blocking of the receiver?? that's not a penalty, a receiver can't run you over to get a ball, the corner can pace himself so long as his hands don't touch a receiver.... my secondary coach thought me to always dictate the pace of the receiver... that was the right call.

that TD was fair in my book... questionable or not it damn sure looked good.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> blocking of the receiver?? that's not a penalty, a receiver can't run you over to get a ball, the corner can pace himself so long as his hands don't touch a receiver.... my secondary coach thought me to always dictate the pace of the receiver... that was the right call.
> 
> that TD was fair in my book... questionable or not it damn sure looked good.


No no, the DB slowed up...., damn near stopped. with moss right behind him, he made the ball uncatchable, plus the DB had his hands ALL over moss.

Think of it like this, if we were running stride for stride with me in front of you, the ball was thrown up, and I slowed down holding you back with my arms out on each side. He wasn't going for the ball either.

The game is over anyways, and I feel we did pretty good against a damn good team.

Questionable? It bounced on the ground twice.


----------



## TommyBlaze

The vikings got jerked on alot of calls tonight. The ref was right in front of owens while he was bobbling it while he slid out of bounds. If i was a vikings fan i would be pissed


----------



## blueprint

no point complaining about it now, the game is long over and both teams are looking ahead... i have a feeling they'll meet again in the playoffs.

minnesota... look out for that division.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> no point complaining about it now, the game is long over and both teams are looking ahead... i have a feeling they'll meet again in the playoffs.
> 
> minnesota... look out for that division.


 WERD to the mothaf*ckin WERD.


----------



## Jewelz

ESPN power rankings are out

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/powerranking

are you happy where your team is ?

Edgerrin hurt his hamstring on the final TD run against Titans but should play against Green Bay..should be a great match-up


----------



## TommyBlaze

Iam happy







I thought the jets would be ranked lower they never get no love


----------



## blueprint

Niners moved up a spot so i'm happy.


----------



## Jewelz

blueprint said:


> Niners moved up a spot so i'm happy.:nod:


Whoo-hoo !! #29, up 1 from #30, what an accomplishment

:laugh:

just teasing..


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG

Packers all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> Packers all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Packers will get their ass handed to them Sunday


----------



## Poseidon X

Most dominant defense in football... Philly, most dynamic offense.. philly.

There is no way to stop the philadelphia offense, every other offense in the league with the except of maybe the patriots can systmatically be shut down by having the defense play a certain way.. if you play to cover owens in philly.. you will get burned elsewhere.. if you cover there, mcnabb will run for a touchdown. They are the only team in the nfl that is completely balanced in all respects... oh yeah, and dont compare the minnesota secondary to philly. Those young CB are going to be the hottest thing in the league this year. Remember.. they were the best DBs available at the time they were selected and were trained by the best in football... they owned moss all night. The one dimensional shallowness of having to give the ball to moss to win is aparent, and many a great running back hasnt done crap for any team against philly.. they can have i.e. last year the eagles gave up the most rushing yards but those teams hardly every scored. This is because they dont give up the big play.. you play like a cushion, take all the small punches and sooner or later your oponent is going to mess up because they didnt land the big one. This is precisely what happened to the vikings.

Eagles 16-0


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> Most dominant defense in football... Philly, most dynamic offense.. philly.
> 
> There is no way to stop the philadelphia offense, every other offense in the league with the except of maybe the patriots can systmatically be shut down by having the defense play a certain way.. if you play to cover owens in philly.. you will get burned elsewhere.. if you cover there, mcnabb will run for a touchdown. They are the only team in the nfl that is completely balanced in all respects... oh yeah, and dont compare the minnesota secondary to philly. Those young CB are going to be the hottest thing in the league this year. Remember.. they were the best DBs available at the time they were selected and were trained by the best in football... they owned moss all night. The one dimensional shallowness of having to give the ball to moss to win is aparent, and many a great running back hasnt done crap for any team against philly.. they can have i.e. last year the eagles gave up the most rushing yards but those teams hardly every scored. This is because they dont give up the big play.. you play like a cushion, take all the small punches and sooner or later your oponent is going to mess up because they didnt land the big one. This is precisely what happened to the vikings.
> 
> Eagles 16-0


Sure...

They barley won that game if you think about it.

over 100 yards and penaltys, a lot of bad calls, and stupid plays on the vikings parts pluss 2 big stars out of the game....I can name a few decent teams that could have smoked them. I honestly didn't think they played that well, especially against the vikings defense.

EDIT also, they never threw it deep to moss, not once. This is not becuase they had him covered, which most of the time they probably did. This was mostly coaching. The eagles did not shut down moss, Monday nights stratagy shut down moss. Plus, although we have some decent running backs, it is not hard to shut down our third string running back and throw Kearse on the side where they had a rookie third string TE who can't block worth sh*t.

It is easy to pcik apart a injury plagued team. I don't know hoiw well we will do with Jimmy K out for the year.


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> Eagles 16-0


 yeah right


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG

Jewelz said:


> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Packers all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packers will get their ass handed to them Sunday
Click to expand...









we will see huh. they will hand the colts a lose. my boys are the best in the west!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Packers all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packers will get their ass handed to them Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will see huh. they will hand the colts a lose. my boys are the best in the west!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 This is what we're going to do to Green Bay on Sunday:


----------



## Poseidon X

excuses? wait.. eagles lost half their team last year to injury.. no brian westbrook for the playoffs.. and thats why they are not the super bowl champions. He will be the most dynamic back in pro football this year.. evidence, he average more yards per touch then any other halfback so far.

The vikings players that were missing are no names.. never heard of them, plus their defense sucks. Meanwhile philly had lost their huge gaurd shawn andrews for the season.. a rookie who was expected to make the probowl. while the vikings players were hardly of that caliber.. the eagles two tight ends are both better the whatever his name is.


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> excuses? wait.. eagles lost half their team last year to injury.. no brian westbrook for the playoffs.. and thats why they are not the super bowl champions. He will be the most dynamic back in pro football this year.. evidence, he average more yards per touch then any other halfback so far.
> 
> The vikings players that were missing are no names.. never heard of them, plus their defense sucks. Meanwhile philly had lost their huge gaurd shawn andrews for the season.. a rookie who was expected to make the probowl. while the vikings players were hardly of that caliber.. the eagles two tight ends are both better the whatever his name is.


Jim Kleinsasser. The only Franchised TE in the league. EASILY the best blocking TE in the league. Yeah, I'm sure they are MUCH better than him. Plus the second string TE was injured as well. It is very easy to put one of the best DE's in the league on a rookie third string TE. Michael bennet, who when he wasn't injured, led the league in rushing yards and went to the probowl in 2002. Yeah....Zero Caliber Players.

Plus, our second string back, moe williams, is injured, then our third string RB, Mewelde Moore is injured. Shutting down a 4th string rookie running back is nothing impressive.

I have never heard of any of the names you mentioned....that doesn't mean they aren't any good man.

I think you are way too closed minded in your views.

All I'm saying is any other team of the vikings caliber with their sh*t together would have walked all over the eagles. I was not impressed.


----------



## missmstrmind

Philidelphia Eagles and the New York Jets RULE!
Sry guys! LOL


----------



## delta

missmstrmind said:


> Philidelphia Eagles and the New York Jets RULE!
> Sry guys! LOL



ya dont know what your talkin bout lol
the seahawks are takin all


----------



## Jewelz

everybody who reguralry posts on this thread is happy today .... almost


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> everybody who reguralry posts on this thread is happy today .... almost


 It was a good day. Could have been a better day, but still a good day.


----------



## delta

a great day the cheif lost and the seahawks goin to the bowl


----------



## siclids

Another win for the Raiders


----------



## Jewelz

siclids said:


> Another win for the Raiders


 they'll get their ass beat in 2 weeks


----------



## siclids

> they'll get their ass beat in 2 weeks


We'll see


----------



## FeedTheMachine

yeah the raiders, who did they lose to,o'yea the STEELERS!!!


----------



## 94NDTA

FeedTheMachine said:


> yeah the raiders, who did they lose to,o'yea the STEELERS!!!


 Ouch....How do you lose to the steelers?


----------



## blueprint

94NDTA said:


> FeedTheMachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the raiders, who did they lose to,o'yea the STEELERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch....How do you lose to the steelers?
Click to expand...

 usually when they score more points.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FeedTheMachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the raiders, who did they lose to,o'yea the STEELERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch....How do you lose to the steelers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually when they score more points.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I've seen that happen before.


----------



## blueprint

it's all about the 49ers!! but since they suck ass i have no choice but to root for my former favorite team members.

Eagles = TO
Browns = Garcia
Lions = Mariucci


----------



## siclids

Ya'll make me laugh. The Raiders aren't invincible







You win some, you lose some









I feel your pain Allen. Seeing the niners get blown out like that is unbelieveable. I think the last time they were shutout was like 1977 right?


----------



## blueprint

siclids said:


> Ya'll make me laugh. The Raiders aren't invincible :laugh: You win some, you lose some :nod:
> 
> I feel your pain Allen. Seeing the niners get blown out like that is unbelieveable. I think the last time they were shutout was like 1977 right?


 yup... 1977.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Who saw the Skins getting owned for the entire first half and majority of the second half? Oh, oh...i sorta did!

Who was the former NY Jets QB that handed the Skins their ass on a plate?

Vinny!

Who was the former NY Jets FB that also ran over the Skins defense?

Richie Anderson!

....anyways, this all leads up to my moment.

J - E - T - S!
Jets! Jets! Jets!

My prediction for this year: 
* Jets will get to goto either AFC Wild card, 1st Rnd or 2nd Rnd of the playoffs, only to be beat out by Indy
* Indy will make it to the playoffs
* NE will make it to the playoffs, ONLY to be knocked out by Indy

My prediction for the NE/NYJ game this upcoming sunday:

New York Jets will barely beat the Patriots....who wants to wager? I'll throw in a line too Jets by 1 or 3


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> My prediction for this year:
> * Jets will get to goto either AFC Wild card, 1st Rnd or 2nd Rnd of the playoffs, only to be beat out by Indy
> * Indy will make it to the playoffs
> * NE will make it to the playoffs, ONLY to be knocked out by Indy


 YES, YES and give me some more of that - YES !!!









Oh yeah, and Redskins are Cowboys' bitch. Always have been, always will be


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> YES, YES and give me some more of that - YES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and Redskins are Cowboys' bitch. Always have been, always will be


Heres a couple more of my predictions, redicule me if you must:

NFC predictions:

*Dallas -- Will remain on top of the NFC East (will also be in either 1st or 2nd Playoff Rnd)
*Philly -- Toughie, but i don't think philly will not make it to the playoffs
*Giants -- Will be right behind the cowboys (will probably play the 'boys in NFC championship)
*Atlanta -- Wildcard?
*Seattle -- Wildcard OR 1st Rnd Playoff bid

Chicago, NO, and Detriot will all have a great season this year, with at least an 8-8 or better average

GB, SF and minnesota will be another downhill crap-fest this year, Minnesota looks hot but wait till week 6 or 7...Boo!

AFC Predictions

* Jets will have playoff bids!
* Indy will have playoff bids!
* NE will probably have a playoff bid, although i hope Brady gets f**ked up by the Jets this upcoming sunday!
* Jacksonville -- eh?

I'm sorry, but this year the AFC doesn't seem that strong....all the AFC star players are on the NFC side...what the f**k?

Anyone care to wager on these predictions? You'll get a hug plus something more.









**EDIT** The skins will have a decent year...might even make it to the wildcard, only to be beat out by Seattle!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> ....all the AFC star players are on the NFC side...what the f**k?


 Not Peyton, Edgerrin and Marvin


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....all the AFC star players are on the NFC side...what the f**k?
> 
> 
> 
> Not Peyton, Edgerrin and Marvin
Click to expand...


















how can you forget about the Pennington, Martin, S. Moss trio?????? Just as good as the Indy trio, but mostly forgotten!

By the way....AJ Feely sucks!

***EDIT** Oops, my mistake. Jets/Miami next week. Good game like always. Jets will win it by 7, kind of hesitant though, Miami is due for a win and well, this might be it....Still Jets by 7*


----------



## blueprint

My Predictions

NFC East:

13-3 = Eagles (Division)
10-6 = Cowboys (Wild Card)
8-8 = Giants
6-10 = Redskins

NFC North

11-5 = Vikings (Division)
10-6 = Packers (Wild Card)
8-8 = Lions
4-12 = Bears

NFC South

10-6 = Falcons (Division)
8-8 = Panthers
7-9 = Saints
5-11 = Buccs

NFC West

12-4 = Seahawks (Division)
9-7 = Rams
6-10 = Cards
5=11 = 49ers

Wild Card - Cowboys @ Minnesota & Packers @ Falcons
2nd Round - Vikings @ Seahawks & Falcons @ Eagles
Conference - Seahawks @ Eagles 
Winner = Eagles

These are my NFC predictions....


----------



## blueprint

AFC East:

12-4 = Patriots (Division)
10-6 = Jets (Wild Card)
7-9 = Buffalos
4-12 = Dolphins

AFC North

9-7 = Ravens (Division)
7-9 = Steelers
6-10 = Bengals
6-10 = Browns

AFC South

12-4 = Colts (Division)
8-8 = Jaguars
8-8 = Titans
7-9 = Texans

AFC West

10-6 = Raiders (Division)
9-7 = Broncos (Wild Card)
7-9 = Chargers
7-9 = Cheifs

Wild Card = Ravens @ Raiders & Broncos @ Jets
2nd Round = Raiders @ Patriots & Jets @ Colts
Championship = Patriots @ Colts
Winner = Colts

Superbowl prediction = Philadelphia Eagles vs. Indianapolis Colts.

you heard it here folks.


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> how can you forget about the Pennington, Martin, S. Moss trio?????? Just as good as the Indy trio, but mostly forgotten!
> 
> By the way....AJ Feely sucks!


 Just as good ? Yeah right









Want to compare some stats ? Do your homework, man !


----------



## blueprint

what do you think about my predictions Jewelz?


----------



## Jewelz

I actually think they're really accurate.. I thought you underestimated Jacksonville, they're 3-0 right now .. and you gave some bottom feeder teams more wins than they're going to end up with, like Miami

I wish I could be confident that Colts will make it to the Super Bowl.. I think our defense needs to get better - until then New England will still be considered the favorite


----------



## blueprint

Jewelz said:


> I actually think they're really accurate.. I thought you underestimated Jacksonville, they're 3-0 right now .. and you gave some bottom feeder teams more wins than they're going to end up with, like Miami
> 
> I wish I could be confident that Colts will make it to the Super Bowl.. I think our defense needs to get better - until then New England will still be considered the favorite


 i always give a chance to the bottom feeders....

they will definatley win 3 to 5 games.... oh and i'm not convinced of Jacksonville.... they've played sparingly but that kinda ball isn't going to bail them out every sunday u can count on that.


----------



## Jewelz

My predictions for this weekend:

Pittsburgh 17 Cincinnati 6

Indianapolis 28 Jacksonville 21

Oakland 23 Houston 10

New England 24 Buffalo 10

Philadelphia 34 Chicago 3

Washington 20 Cleveland 17

Green Bay 23 Giants 21

Carolina 28 Atlanta 25

New Orleans 33 Arizona 10

Jets 28 Miami 10

Tennessee 17 San Diego 14

Denver 20 Tampa Bay 10

St. Louis 17 San Francisco 7

Baltimore 21 Kansas City 10 on MNF


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> Jets 28 Miami 10


 Eh, i don't know about that one. Don't get me wrong, i'm a Jets fan and all, but you have to think about it.....

...Jay Feidler is back as the QB.
...Chris Chambers is probable, which means they'll possibly put him in during the second half if things are a little out of place
...The miami defense is there, they're just waiting for the RIGHT game to put on a show
...Miami is 0-3, they're looking for a win

I'd be willing to bet that the score would be less than 28-10, probably more along the line of 21-17 range......anyone willing to agree?


----------



## Poseidon X

I think blue print has it right.. thats exactly the way i would map it. I watch EVERY SINGLE GAME on nfl sunday ticket.. im switching back and forth, i have seen them all and i will tell you that blue prints breakdown is accurate. The teams that are going to win are just better more solid teams, i saw it in carolina by week 3 of last year that they were going. Its easy to see. New england is so overated.....they should lose against the much better jets team. They havent played anybody. The AFC is pathetically weak this year and overated.

And that prediction about philly not making the playoffs? wha? huh? Hello.. who is going to beat them? maybe your unfamiliar with their defense that has more former probowlers on it then any other group i can name. They are pretty much unbeatable. The lion are a very up and coming team.. and they were dismantled in the first 8 minutes. Im going to predict the eagles will have clinched a playoff spot before they even lose a game.. if they even lose one.


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> I think blue print has it right.. thats exactly the way i would map it. I watch EVERY SINGLE GAME on nfl sunday ticket.. im switching back and forth, i have seen them all and i will tell you that blue prints breakdown is accurate. The teams that are going to win are just better more solid teams, i saw it in carolina by week 3 of last year that they were going. Its easy to see. New england is so overated.....they should lose against the much better jets team. They havent played anybody. The AFC is pathetically weak this year and overated.
> 
> And that prediction about philly not making the playoffs? wha? huh? Hello.. who is going to beat them? maybe your unfamiliar with their defense that has more former probowlers on it then any other group i can name. They are pretty much unbeatable. The lion are a very up and coming team.. and they were dismantled in the first 8 minutes. Im going to predict the eagles will have clinched a playoff spot before they even lose a game.. if they even lose one.


 I am going to predict the eagles plane is going to crash into a lake.


----------



## Larbo669

BALTIMORE RAVENS superbowl champs. however i do like the vikings. got to love moss and culppeper


----------



## Poseidon X

Crash into what lake? Most winning team in pro football since the turn of the millenium, they are not some quick fix superbowl team like almost every other groups thats won in the last four years... this team is still around while teams like tampa bay and the rams are long gone.


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> Crash into what lake? Most winning team in pro football since the turn of the millenium, they are not some quick fix superbowl team like almost every other groups thats won in the last four years... this team is still around while teams like tampa bay and the rams are long gone.


 Dood....chill out! I of course dislike them because they beat my team. It's just a joke.


----------



## siclids

DAMN, we lost today


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jets 28 Miami 10
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, i don't know about that one. Don't get me wrong, i'm a Jets fan and all, but you have to think about it.....
> 
> ...Jay Feidler is back as the QB.
> ...Chris Chambers is probable, which means they'll possibly put him in during the second half if things are a little out of place
> ...The miami defense is there, they're just waiting for the RIGHT game to put on a show
> ...Miami is 0-3, they're looking for a win
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that the score would be less than 28-10, probably more along the line of 21-17 range......anyone willing to agree?
Click to expand...

 17 - 9, you were closer









I think everyone now knows not to listen to anymore predictions from me after this week







I couldn't believe some of these games - how about those Cardinals ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> 17 - 9, you were closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone now knows not to listen to anymore predictions from me after this week :laugh: I couldn't believe some of these games - how about those Cardinals ?


 Eh, its all good! No worries about the predictions either, i had 3 incorrect picks this week as well....

I had:

Saints over Cardinals ( i seriously though brooks and mccallister could do it)
Cinncinati over Pitts (Palmer looked like he was having a good game)
Washington over Cleveland (Its Joe Gibbs, come on!!!! Oh well, Still hatin on skins)

....JETS TO THE PLAYOFFS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

I think Cardinals shocked everybody, that's for sure


----------



## Poseidon X

yeah.. bunch of traditionall crappy teams that arent crappy.

Cardinals are playing like they want it, Detroit is good.. the Bears defense is good, they will have some upsets.

I think this year the playing field for most of the teams has been leveled. There arent any really stinker teams out there, but there are about 6 teams that are way out in front of everyone else.


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> . There arent any really stinker teams out there,


 Two words - Niners and Dolphins


----------



## thePACK

Jewelz said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> 
> . There arent any really stinker teams out there,
> 
> 
> 
> Two words - Niners and Dolphins
Click to expand...

 a pee-wee football team could beat us right now..terrible play calling and the worst time use i have EVER seened


----------



## blueprint

don't even get me started on the 49ers.... can you guys believe were still over the fawkin salary cap and all of our starters in offense are under 26.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Hehehehe, look whos in the top 10 power rankings on ESPN.com.....

NEW YORK JETS! @ #7

Woo! Woo!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Hehehehe, look whos in the top 10 power rankings on ESPN.com.....
> 
> NEW YORK JETS! @ #7
> 
> Woo! Woo!


 COLTS # 3 !!! OH YEAAAAHHHH


----------



## ProdigalMarine

So anyone got any picks/predictions for week 5?

Giants/Cowboys, Dolphins/Patriots, Buffalo/Jets, Lions/Falcons.....between these four games, I'm thinking two of them will turn out to be upset games for the "undefeated" teams.......hoping that Miami kills the Patriots 18-win streak!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Current score of Miami/NE game: 7-10 (patriots)

Miami is going to stop that streak!


----------



## 94NDTA

Vikings won in OT, but they scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Jewelz

Kerry Collins is horrible

Niners finally won one; congratulations to blueprint and the Pack !


----------



## seharebo

Did anybody watch St. Louis and Seattle today? What happened? Seattle was ahead 17 points going into the 4th quarter. Louis won in overtime. Seattle had no running game today and Hasselback is weak. Way to conservative.


----------



## siclids

> Kerry Collins is horrible


Seriously, he looked good during the preseason and now he's like a completely different player. He's thrown several interceptions in the last 2 games, now I really miss Gannon









Yes congrats to the niners for finally winning.


----------



## TommyBlaze

2 weeks Jets vs Pats







I know its 2 weeks from now but iam already excited for it


----------



## shutter13

tiki played awesome today.... hes looking really good


----------



## Bawb2u

Patriots over Dolphins 24-10 The streak is unbroken.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

TommyBlaze said:


> 2 weeks Jets vs Pats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its 2 weeks from now but iam already excited for it










Yea baby yea! If Seattle doesn't get that job done, then NYJ will surely get it done right!

** SF at the meadowlands next week! 49ers are gonna go down!








** Jets in foxboro the following! Patriots are gonna have their streak ended!


----------



## Jewelz

So, does anyone other than Manning have a prayer of winning the MVP ?

HINT: no


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> So, does anyone other than Manning have a prayer of winning the MVP ?
> 
> HINT: no


 Mannings Stats: 66.2% 1321yards passing 14TD's 3INT's, 113.07 rating
Daunte Culpepper 72.7%, 1341yards passing, 13TD's, 1INT, 124.85 rating

Plus Daunte can run the ball, plus, that is with one fewer games played than manning. Maybe thats why he is ranked number 1 right now...


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, does anyone other than Manning have a prayer of winning the MVP ?
> 
> HINT: no
> 
> 
> 
> Mannings Stats: 66.2% 1321yards passing 14TD's 3INT's, 113.07 rating
> Daunte Culpepper 72.7%, 1341yards passing, 13TD's, 1INT, 124.85 rating
> 
> Plus Daunte can run the ball, plus, that is with one fewer games played than manning. Maybe thats why he is ranked number 1 right now...:nod:
Click to expand...

 damn it ; i got


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, does anyone other than Manning have a prayer of winning the MVP ?
> 
> HINT: no
> 
> 
> 
> Mannings Stats: 66.2% 1321yards passing 14TD's 3INT's, 113.07 rating
> Daunte Culpepper 72.7%, 1341yards passing, 13TD's, 1INT, 124.85 rating
> 
> Plus Daunte can run the ball, plus, that is with one fewer games played than manning. Maybe thats why he is ranked number 1 right now...:nod:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn it ; i got
Click to expand...

 It's ok....I think manning is an awesome QB. At least he can hold onto the ball







Although I think Daunte is getting better.


----------



## blueprint

yes! we beat the Cardinals at home in OT!!









oh well... a wins a win so we'll take it... right now i'm pulling for USC!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

blueprint said:


> yes! we beat the Cardinals at home in OT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well... a wins a win so we'll take it... right now i'm pulling for USC!!


 Hehehehe, yea boy!

Jets/49ers today at 1pm eastern (midnight out here in Japan). Jets will be dominating the *2nd Half*! Pennington and Martin will pass/run all over that supposed "49er" defense!









In light of all the "who's your favorite porn star" or "post a picture of your favorite cute actress" threads, I have a really good one.

Is Seattle going to break that NE 19-win streak?

I say yes.


----------



## Poseidon X

Manning cant win the big game... colts are way over rated and he will not win the mvp... Tikki barber is having the most impressive season thus far


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> Manning cant win the big game... colts are way over rated and he will not win the mvp... Tikki barber is having the most impressive season thus far


 he was co-MVP last year and is having a better year thus far.. actually I'd say he WILL win the MVP, unless Culpepper keeps going at the same pace


----------



## Poseidon X

ok.. his qb rating is not close to mcnabbs or culpeppers. Eagles will oblierate the colts at this point.. only the second team in 35 years to ever win there first 4 games by double digits.. and they will be increasing that stat today when they kill carolina.

If he wins the mvp again.. that will be the only thing they are winning, they dont have a prayer at the super bowl.. nfc is way to strong.


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> ok.. his qb rating is not close to mcnabbs or culpeppers.


 You're too caught up in trash talking to even make an attempt to get your facts straight.

QB rating - Manning 114.1, McNabb - 110.5, Culpepper 126.0

So yeah, I'd say McNabb's rating is close to Manning's, he's only behind by 4 points


----------



## Poseidon X

those stats are changing weekly... only thing that matters is the W.

im sticking with tikki.. give the old guy some credit.


----------



## 94NDTA

Any prediction on the Vikes game tonight? Lets hope our D shows up and we keep throwing the long ball. Culpepper + Moss + long ball =









Looks like we won't have Bennet yet....it's too bad, I beleive when he isn't injured he has the ability to be the best back in the league....he is definetly the fastest. Athough I REALLY like this Mewelde Moore guy. He made A LOT of plays out of nothing in the last game, took A LOT of hard hits against a good defense and still racked up 100 yds rushing, and 104 yds receiving. Damn good for a 4th string RB.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Poseidon X said:


> those stats are changing weekly... only thing that matters is the W.
> 
> im sticking with tikki.. give the old guy some credit.


 Hm....i think you're also forgetting about #28, Curtis Martin. Possibly not as impressive as Tikki's, but he's a lot better than he was about two years ago. I'm going to give Curtis some support and say that he should have some say in MVP.

Quick question blueprint.....what happened to your niners?


----------



## blueprint

ProdigalMarine said:


> Quick question blueprint.....what happened to your niners?


 they lost.









i never said the niners would win in the first place but they held there own.


----------



## siclids

The Raiders are playing HORRIBLE. This may be another 4/12 season


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Any prediction on the Vikes game tonight? Lets hope our D shows up and we keep throwing the long ball. Culpepper + Moss + long ball =


 hmm... let's see.. I predict the Vikes will win.. let's say 38-31.. with Culpepper having yet another 5 TD game

I hope I am right !


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any prediction on the Vikes game tonight? Lets hope our D shows up and we keep throwing the long ball. Culpepper + Moss + long ball =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... let's see.. I predict the Vikes will win.. let's say 38-31.. with Culpepper having yet another 5 TD game
> 
> I hope I am right !
Click to expand...

 I hope you're right too.....since you posted right after the sunday night game was about to end.

So who thinks Ricky Williams should be aloud back to play for Miami?


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any prediction on the Vikes game tonight? Lets hope our D shows up and we keep throwing the long ball. Culpepper + Moss + long ball =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... let's see.. I predict the Vikes will win.. let's say 38-31.. with Culpepper having yet another 5 TD game
> 
> I hope I am right !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right too.....since you posted right after the sunday night game was about to end.
> 
> So who thinks Ricky Williams should be aloud back to play for Miami?
Click to expand...

 No man actually I posted after it was over

I wouldn't take that f*cker back

only reason he wants to come back is cause he doesn't want to pay back his signing bonus


----------



## ProdigalMarine

screw the presidential ballots! have you submitted your ballots for PRO-BOWL players yet?

AFC QB:

Ben Rosie (Pitts QB)
Payton Manning
Chad Pennington

NFC QB:
Daunte Culpepper 
Donovan McNabb
Micheal Vick

AFC RB:
Cory Dillon
Curtis Martin
LaDamien Tomlinson

NFC RB:
Shawn Alexander
Clinton Portis

AFC WR
Marvin Harrison
Eric Moulds
Hines Ward

NFC WR
Randy Moss
Tory Holt
Isacc Bruce


----------



## Jewelz

Ben Rosie LOL


----------



## 94NDTA

TO over Torry holt, otherwise it looks good.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

BUMP!!!!








....I'm shocked! I haven't been around for a few days and today I look and see nothing on the first page of the lounge!..............Nothing in regards to politics or the election, and now I actually want to stick around and read some of the topics!









Anyways, back to my main purpose.....

*GAME OF THE WEEK! *
JETS/PATRIOTS!!!

J - E - T - S! JETS! JETS! JETS!








...too bad, i'll be at work to see this game


----------



## 94NDTA

Looks like the vikes did damn good without moss.

To bad the eagles won.


----------



## Jewelz

damn, our defense sucks


----------



## Poseidon X

EAGLES 6-0!.. That was a shoot out, Cleavland is one of those teams i would not bet against.. and for once a team stuck with the only thing that works against philly. If someone would just run and run and forget about the pass they would have a shot at beating them.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Goddamn the Patriots! I hate them! But at least we kept it close!

Go Jets!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Goddamn the Patriots! I hate them!


 I second that








to the Patriots


----------



## ProdigalMarine

BUMP!

jets/dolphins on monday night!


----------



## Poseidon X

SHOCK! overated patriots getting their ass beat by Pittsburg.

This makes philly undisputed number 1# in the power rankings

but i like san diego, new york giants, new york jets, partiots, kansas city, jacksonville, minnesota, philadelphia to make the playoffs.. im thinking indy is not even going to make it into the playoffs.. thats a shocker, but jacksonville is better, and the jets and san diego are going to take the wild card spots


----------



## aaron07_20

Pitt ended the patriotes 21 game winning steak..I was there..there gonna kick the eagles' ass!


----------



## Poseidon X

dont think so.. the AFC isnt anywhere as good as the NFC this year


----------



## 94NDTA

I think luck was on PIT's side this weekend, as well as the Giants. God that was an embarassing loss.

I think the NFC has a lot more talent and better teams than the AFC.


----------



## Poseidon X

luck OMG... the patriots are the luckiest team ever... they should have a bunch of losses but they have some serious luck. Bottom line is pittsburg is a contender, but dont confuse a blow out win like that for a victory over the patriots in the playoffs if they meet. Thats a whole different level of game. The patriots were bound to get beat because their defense, while good is fragile because of its age. There going to start losing players throught the season and they dont have the depth to keep up this level of play. Also, their offense is not that explosive. If you dont make stupid mistakes and score early points on them, they will not catch up. But dont overlook the giants, they are actually that good. That is what dicipline will do to a team.

Heres one fact though, philadelphia has only trailed at the end of one quater during the entire season.. and only 2 times the entire season at anytime, for a total of less then 4 minutes. This includes stompings of two of the the better teams in the Giants and the Vikings. Fear them pittsburg for they do not make mistakes.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I would like to officially declare that the Miami Dolphins had their asses handed to them by the *6-1* New York Jets.  I think I hear the play-offs in the Jets near future. Curtis Martin, possible MVP?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

POSTED!


----------



## shutter13

miami is







by the jets for the 2nd time


----------



## blueprint

anybody got a pic/vid of that TO ray lewis dance impersonation??


----------



## Poseidon X

The jets are AWESOME! I see really good things from them.. im calling it that they beat the patriots next time around.

I was predict early on in the season that the partriots would collapse because of their age. Notice all the injuries hitting them now? And now you have the Jets and San diego charging. These two will end up knocking indy out of the playoffs... thast amazing!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

ProdigalMarine said:


> Goddamn the Patriots! I hate them! But at least we kept it close!
> 
> Go Jets!


 Kept it close?!?!?!?!?!?!?! The Pats got their asses handed to them in every phase of the game. The oly reason it was "close" (if 14 points is close) was the Steelers only threw the ball like 6-8 times in the second half and ran down the throats of the Pats to chew up clock.

I don't want to have to post the stats but this game wasn't close in any way.


----------



## chiefkyle

I don't like sports, except for boxing.

Quote from "Deliver Us From Eva"


> "What can be gayer that 2 oiled up men fighting over a belt and a purse"


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

chiefkyle said:


> I don't like sports, except for boxing.
> 
> Quote from "Deliver Us From Eva"
> 
> 
> 
> "What can be gayer that 2 oiled up men fighting over a belt and a purse"
Click to expand...

 That movie was full of the finest females around


----------



## ProdigalMarine

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Kept it close?!?!?!?!?!?!?! The Pats got their asses handed to them in every phase of the game. The oly reason it was "close" (if 14 points is close) was the Steelers only threw the ball like 6-8 times in the second half and ran down the throats of the Pats to chew up clock.
> 
> I don't want to have to post the stats but this game wasn't close in any way.


 I was referring to the Patriots/Jets game. Our defense had limited the Pats to only one touchdown and two game-winning field goals. But before that game, what other team that had played NE had limited them to only 1 TD? Thats what i was referring to as a "close" game.

Jets all the way baby! Next week....Buffalo.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

ProdigalMarine said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kept it close?!?!?!?!?!?!?! The Pats got their asses handed to them in every phase of the game. The oly reason it was "close" (if 14 points is close) was the Steelers only threw the ball like 6-8 times in the second half and ran down the throats of the Pats to chew up clock.
> 
> I don't want to have to post the stats but this game wasn't close in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the Patriots/Jets game. Our defense had limited the Pats to only one touchdown and two game-winning field goals. But before that game, what other team that had played NE had limited them to only 1 TD? Thats what i was referring to as a "close" game.
> 
> Jets all the way baby! Next week....Buffalo.
Click to expand...

 Sorry my fault, thats what happens when you don't read the first 6 pages of a seven page thread


----------



## aaron07_20

Poseidon X said:


> dont think so.. the AFC isnt anywhere as good as the NFC this year


 Im so excited for this game...we have a good quarterback and I know Steeler's are going to win..they always beat Philedalphia..people who like philly in pittsburgh always try and say that we lost to baltimore and philly beat them so were gonna lose..thats BS..when we played Baltimore we didnt have Ben R. , Tommy Maddox got hurt in the steeler baltimore game, they but ben r. in and the steelers were starting to come back as soon as we put him in..


----------



## Poseidon X

you also have to realize that philly doesnt give a sh*t about this game. they are not even in their confrence.. they are well out of head on the way to home field advantage. So if they are going to push brian westbrooke to play to beat them? why bother.. why risk your best offensive weapon for any reason other then the pride of being the last undefeated team. The reason philly has the best record of this millenium is because their coaching doesnt get caught up in decisions like this. They also have a much stronger defense then the patriots.. and a more explosive offense. If westbrook is healthy and plays the whole game they win.

Why do i have no concern for the rookie quaterback? Becuase philadelphia has the most complex defense in football.. the same defense that held the leagues number one quaterback.. putting up once in a lifetime number (daunte culpepper) to nothing. They lead the league in sacks. No matter how good rothlesburger is or will be, hes going to come up short in this game. Staley will be the deciding factor if pittsburg is going to win.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Poseidon X said:


> you also have to realize that philly doesnt give a sh*t about this game. they are not even in their confrence.. they are well out of head on the way to home field advantage. So if they are going to push brian westbrooke to play to beat them? why bother.. why risk your best offensive weapon for any reason other then the pride of being the last undefeated team. The reason philly has the best record of this millenium is because their coaching doesnt get caught up in decisions like this. They also have a much stronger defense then the patriots.. and a more explosive offense. If westbrook is healthy and plays the whole game they win.
> 
> Why do i have no concern for the rookie quaterback? Becuase philadelphia has the most complex defense in football.. the same defense that held the leagues number one quaterback.. putting up once in a lifetime number (daunte culpepper) to nothing. They lead the league in sacks. No matter how good rothlesburger is or will be, hes going to come up short in this game. Staley will be the deciding factor if pittsburg is going to win.


 Before last week they said "Bill Belichek is the greatest defensive mind in football, he's gonna run Ben through the meat grinder etc.." I won't be surprised if Philly gets to him a bit but I wouldn't count on it either. Ben is playing out of his mind, I keep expecting him to have a bad game but he hasn't even come close to having an average game. He has won rookie of the week every week he has played this year.

TO is going to have a HUGE day, but the fact that Philly is kinda soft on run D and Duce will be fired up will tip it to the Steelers IMO.

It will be a shootout though lots and lots of points for both teams.


----------



## mori0174

I hope pitt shows something to philly.


----------



## loaf187

I think that the colts are gonna own the vikings this week on monday nigh


----------



## Poseidon X

hey.. Duce said that phillys defense is FAR superior to Patriots.. Philadelphia does not give up points.. they give up yards. Rushing yards. And you cannot pass against them effectively. Who has passed against them? They also lead the NFL in sacks. Its really not that critical a game. They are super bowl bound, no chance anyone is beating them in the playoffs this year, or in the super bowl because there are actually two different philly teams. There is the team that will show up week after week.. that is undefeated now, and then there is the the eagles offense that pulls out all the stops. This is the one you will see in the superbowl. Mcnabb will not run in the regular season because he doesnt need to.. why risk injury and put the season on the line? If they lose a game.. so what, they are still way out in front for homefield advantage. When he begins running in the playoffs.. plus has westbrook and TO, this combination is unstopable.

IM split on who would win.. if it was the superbowl? pittsburg doesnt have a chance, but if pittsburg does not beat them i dont see how they will not go 16-0.. so the odds are strongly in their favor to have a let down game. The only non divisional games left are cincinatti and st louis. St louis is on monday night. Philly does not loose on monday night. The bengals game is the last of the season, and its likely like last year against san fran the starters will all be on the bench. Washington and Dallas are certaintly in no shape to put up a fight. NY giants on the other hand have the best shot at beating them, however philadelphia owns them mentally...


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> hey.. Duce said that phillys defense is FAR superior to Patriots.. Philadelphia does not give up points.. they give up yards. Rushing yards. And you cannot pass against them effectively. Who has passed against them? They also lead the NFL in sacks. Its really not that critical a game. They are super bowl bound, no chance anyone is beating them in the playoffs this year, or in the super bowl because there are actually two different philly teams. There is the team that will show up week after week.. that is undefeated now, and then there is the the eagles offense that pulls out all the stops. This is the one you will see in the superbowl. Mcnabb will not run in the regular season because he doesnt need to.. why risk injury and put the season on the line? If they lose a game.. so what, they are still way out in front for homefield advantage. When he begins running in the playoffs.. plus has westbrook and TO, this combination is unstopable.
> 
> IM split on who would win.. if it was the superbowl? pittsburg doesnt have a chance, but if pittsburg does not beat them i dont see how they will not go 16-0.. so the odds are strongly in their favor to have a let down game. The only non divisional games left are cincinatti and st louis. St louis is on monday night. Philly does not loose on monday night. The bengals game is the last of the season, and its likely like last year against san fran the starters will all be on the bench. Washington and Dallas are certaintly in no shape to put up a fight. NY giants on the other hand have the best shot at beating them, however philadelphia owns them mentally...


 Meh...philly almost got crushed by the browns, even though I think both teams played well. I am rooting for the steelers, just cuz I hate the eagles. I hope the vikes crush them in the playoffs.


----------



## psychofish

RAIDERS


----------



## aaron07_20

Only af ew more ours..Pittsburfh vs. Philedalphia, Philly is Pitt's third biggest rival... (it goes 1. Cleveland, 2. Baltimore, 3. Philedalphia...a hate them all...

Damn, Im more nervous about this than the election...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I live in Pittsburgh and there is a stange sound in the air everywhere you go. I could be wrong but it sounds like they are pulling The Bus out of the garage?!?!?!?!!??

I'm calling a huge day for Bettis, Owens will have a very big day but I'm taking the Steelers in a shootout


----------



## 94NDTA

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I live in Pittsburgh and there is a stange sound in the air everywhere you go. I could be wrong but it sounds like they are pulling The Bus out of the garage?!?!?!?!!??
> 
> I'm calling a huge day for Bettis, Owens will have a very big day but I'm taking the Steelers in a shootout












The bus is going to take the Eagles to school...


----------



## 94NDTA

EAT IT TO!!! YOU GUYS ARE GETTING ROCKED!!!


----------



## Poseidon X

OMG.. talk about being off your game. Pittsburg is just shell shocking teams in the first 1/4!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Kickin' ass & takin' names


----------



## aaron07_20

Steelers Won 27-3 If they keep this up their goin to tha Super Bowl!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

howd the raiders end up today


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Raiders won


----------



## MR.FREEZ

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Raiders won


----------



## Poseidon X

Pittsburg will eventually get theres.. in the last two weeks they were so damn fired up they came out with everything they had early on and ended up fizzling out by the second half. Can they handly the momentum not being in their favor? We shall see MUAHAHAH


----------



## shoe997bed263

it is such a pain in the ass being a browns fan i would be happy if we went 4-12 two wins against pitt and 2 against balt


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Once you hae a 21 point lead it would be stupid to keep flinging the ball all over the field. Running down the throat of the defense isn't fizzeling out, it is actually very demoralizing for the defense to not be able to get off the field. If Plex doesn't fumble a sure TD and Steelers don't kneel on the 8 with over 2 minutes left it would have been even more lopsided.

I agree they will lose again at some point this season but to completely manhandle the two "best" teams in football like they were high school teams is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## 94NDTA

So So close! 3 points off! If we had moss, it might have been different.


----------



## remyo

maybe this is a stupid question but what team is gonna win the super bowl


----------



## Jewelz

We're not going to go anywhere the way we're playing. Barely squeezed out a win against the Vikes without Moss at home - not impressive, our defense still sucks


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Anybody see the Buffalo kicker get lit up last week.

That was the hit of the year in my book


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Noooooooooooooooooooooo! Pennington is out for a probably 2-4 weeks. Nooooooooooooooooooo!
















I guess Quincy Carter is an alright temporary fix to the QB position, but i've seen the way he plays. If he doesn't get too much pressure up front from the Baltimore D-Line (which is very likely that he WILL), he'll be fairly decent. Also if the Baltimore secondary somehow has a crappy day this upcoming sunday, i'd say the Jets will do a fairly decent air game, otherwise its a primary running game


----------



## 94NDTA

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Anybody see the Buffalo kicker get lit up last week.
> 
> That was the hit of the year in my book


 There was one earlier this year that was one of the best hits I have ever seen. I forget who it was though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

My team sucks but i loved them for 32 years. Go Raiders.


----------



## RAZORTEETH

Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## 94NDTA

Oh great....here come the steeler fans out of hiding now that they are doing good.


----------



## Jewelz

*cough* bandwagoners *cough*


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*


 Psh! Forget the Steelers! Go Dolphins! Miami to the superbowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaron07_20

Jewelz said:


> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*


 Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..


----------



## 94NDTA

aaron07_20 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..
Click to expand...

 You just seem to be showing it more now that they are doing good.


----------



## Liquid

steelers all the way destroyed browns, no bandwagon,







its a family tradition...anyone watching the vikeing game??...great game tied in the 4th


----------



## 94NDTA

We were ripped off hardcore!!!!! Even the anouncers were admiting this!!! So many uncalled penalties, it was as bad as the eagles game.

One big thing I don't understand....we possesed the ball at the begining of thr fumble, and in the end, we came up with the fumble out of the pile, with a legit fumble, yet they still gave the ball to Greenbay? This pisses me off so much, I honestly want to shoot that ref. WE CAME UP WITH THE BALL, we possesed the ball, GB never possesed the ball AT ALL after the fumble, yet THEY STILL GIVE IT TO GREENBAY!!! IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA

I HATE EVERYONE SAYING THE VIKINGS ARE GOING TO COLLAPSE!!!!!


----------



## aaron07_20

94NDTA said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just seem to be showing it more now that they are doing good.
Click to expand...

 They've been doing good all season...Im just excited that Maddox is finally not playing and we have good quarterback for once..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

aaron07_20 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just seem to be showing it more now that they are doing good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've been doing good all season...Im just excited that Maddox is finally not playing and we have good quarterback for once..
Click to expand...

 Thats obviously a blatent lie! Majority of you Steelers fans were praising on how good Maddox was doing the previous years, then out of nowhere, he gets injured, gets replaced by Rosie, and now you're excited because Maddox got benched because he wasn't a "good enough quarterback".....


----------



## thePACK

94NDTA said:


> We were ripped off hardcore!!!!! Even the anouncers were admiting this!!! So many uncalled penalties, it was as bad as the eagles game.
> 
> One big thing I don't understand....we possesed the ball at the begining of thr fumble, and in the end, we came up with the fumble out of the pile, with a legit fumble, yet they still gave the ball to Greenbay? This pisses me off so much, I honestly want to shoot that ref. WE CAME UP WITH THE BALL, we possesed the ball, GB never possesed the ball AT ALL after the fumble, yet THEY STILL GIVE IT TO GREENBAY!!! IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!!!


 its called home field advantage...









and yes there collapsing like drew bledsoe career..


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

thePACK said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were ripped off hardcore!!!!! Even the anouncers were admiting this!!! So many uncalled penalties, it was as bad as the eagles game.
> 
> One big thing I don't understand....we possesed the ball at the begining of thr fumble, and in the end, we came up with the fumble out of the pile, with a legit fumble, yet they still gave the ball to Greenbay? This pisses me off so much, I honestly want to shoot that ref. WE CAME UP WITH THE BALL, we possesed the ball, GB never possesed the ball AT ALL after the fumble, yet THEY STILL GIVE IT TO GREENBAY!!! IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> its called home field advantage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes there collapsing like drew bledsoe career..:laugh:
Click to expand...

 Good call on Bledsoe. He is terrible now.

Who has fallen farther(further?) Bledsoe or Brunell??? Both were All-Pro QBs and then they woke up one day and sucked.

Prodigal Marine: I don't care what town you are in the most popular guy in town is always the backup QB.


----------



## thePACK

aaron07_20 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just seem to be showing it more now that they are doing good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've been doing good all season...Im just excited that Maddox is finally not playing and we have good quarterback for once..
Click to expand...

sorry dude..but you writing this shows that you don;t follow the game..cause big ben was horrendous out there..they win cause of the defense and the bus running once again..

here let me show you bens numbers for the day.


> Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh: 10/16, 134 yards, no touchdowns, one interception, seven carries, 34 yards, no touchdowns at Cleveland.


and OBM...its tough they both suck and they get paid MAJOR bucks(burnell just got a new contract 56mill i belive and bledsoe was signed to a 100 million contract 4 years ago)..they look horrendous out there...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Prodigal Marine: I don't care what town you are in the most popular guy in town is always the backup QB.


 ....i could careless who the steelers back-up QB is. The Jets are my team and i didnt get a chance to see their game due to Marine Corps "Kung-fu" training. All I know is that OUR back-up QB had an alright game, a couple contrialversial decision-plays. I was just making a point that what aaron07_20 was playing the "bandwagon" steelers fan, claiming that Maddox wasn't doing all he could for the team, and that Rosie is doing a much better job, even though Maddox was doing the same thing Rosie is two years ago.

Jets: 6-3 after a lost to Baltimore







.....3-2 in the divison game







....i'm still clinging onto their wild-card berth hopes!


----------



## Jewelz

aaron07_20 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..
Click to expand...

 I wasn't even necessarily talking about you


----------



## aaron07_20

ProdigalMarine said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* bandwagoners *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Bullllshit....i've been a pittsburgh fan ever since I was born..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just seem to be showing it more now that they are doing good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've been doing good all season...Im just excited that Maddox is finally not playing and we have good quarterback for once..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats obviously a blatent lie! Majority of you Steelers fans were praising on how good Maddox was doing the previous years, then out of nowhere, he gets injured, gets replaced by Rosie, and now you're excited because Maddox got benched because he wasn't a "good enough quarterback".....
Click to expand...

 wtf..I have never liked maddox..I liked him in the very very beginning at the cleveland game like two years ago when kordell got hurt..the steelers were losing and maddox quickly brought the game back and won..after that he sucked..I always liked kordell better...


----------



## aaron07_20

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevermind, Ill get banned..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

aaron07_20 said:


> wtf..I have never liked maddox..I liked him in the very very beginning at the cleveland game like two years ago when kordell got hurt..the steelers were losing and maddox quickly brought the game back and won..after that he sucked..I always liked kordell better...


 you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Kordell sucked, didn't get Pittsburgh to any sort of playoffs during his reign, didnt benefit Pittsburgh by being there....and besides do you KNOW where he's playing now?

Bottom Line: Kordell Sucked! Tommy Maddox was pittsburgh "MVP" player last year and the year before! This year, Ben Rosie is pittsburgh's "MVP" player. And you are just part of the numerous "i love the steelers" bandwagon!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah patriots for another year cant touch us


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

ProdigalMarine said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf..I have never liked maddox..I liked him in the very very beginning at the cleveland game like two years ago when kordell got hurt..the steelers were losing and maddox quickly brought the game back and won..after that he sucked..I always liked kordell better...
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Kordell sucked, didn't get Pittsburgh to any sort of playoffs during his reign, didnt benefit Pittsburgh by being there....and besides do you KNOW where he's playing now?
> 
> Bottom Line: Kordell Sucked! Tommy Maddox was pittsburgh "MVP" player last year and the year before! This year, Ben Rosie is pittsburgh's "MVP" player. And you are just part of the numerous "i love the steelers" bandwagon!
Click to expand...

How are you going to start you post saying he doesn't know what he is talking about and then have the rest of your post be full of wrong statements









Kordell got the Steelers to the AFC championship not once but twice and the playoff multiple times.

Hines Ward was the Steelers MVP last season, the year before Ward and Porter were Co-MVPs. Maddox was never the team MVP

Pretty widely known Kordell is in Baltimore now.

If you are going to try to put somebody down at least try to pretend you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Poseidon X

Ahh.. my predictions. Steelers are unstoppable now, but i believe they are going to lose at new england in the NFC championship game by a field goal.. This is going to allow philly to torch new englands weak secondary (just like on monday night). Second Scenario would be San Diego sneaking through as the sleeper.. when i was in vegas this summer ... the odds were 1,000,000 to 1 that san diego would win! WTF if i would have put 100 dollars on that ! I dont care if they bet or not.. but if you took those odds, thats about the best chance to being a bizzilionair ever.


----------



## Liquid

Poseidon X said:


> Ahh.. my predictions. Steelers are unstoppable now, but i believe they are going to lose at new england in the NFC championship game by a field goal.. This is going to allow philly to torch new englands weak secondary (just like on monday night). Second Scenario would be San Diego sneaking through as the sleeper.. when i was in vegas this summer ... the odds were 1,000,000 to 1 that san diego would win! WTF if i would have put 100 dollars on that ! I dont care if they bet or not.. but if you took those odds, thats about the best chance to being a bizzilionair ever.


 crosses my friggin fingers, last time i seen them play new england, it came down to a friggin fieldgoal..the cocksucker missed the 1st time and they let him kick again because the kicker was barely touched after the kick..i almost broke my t.v that year, my bro had to bring me outside (







i get emotional), that kicker should have got a friggin oscar for that bullshit


----------



## aaron07_20

ProdigalMarine said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf..I have never liked maddox..I liked him in the very very beginning at the cleveland game like two years ago when kordell got hurt..the steelers were losing and maddox quickly brought the game back and won..after that he sucked..I always liked kordell better...
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Kordell sucked, didn't get Pittsburgh to any sort of playoffs during his reign, didnt benefit Pittsburgh by being there....and besides do you KNOW where he's playing now?
> 
> Bottom Line: Kordell Sucked! Tommy Maddox was pittsburgh "MVP" player last year and the year before! This year, Ben Rosie is pittsburgh's "MVP" player. And you are just part of the numerous "i love the steelers" bandwagon!
Click to expand...

 Kordell sucked but at pasing but atleast he could run..


----------



## aaron07_20

(he sucked towards the end)


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Just out of curiosity did the Kordell is gay rumor ever make it out of Pittsburgh?


----------



## Jewelz

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Just out of curiosity did the Kordell is gay rumor ever make it out of Pittsburgh?


 yeah it made it on Jim Rome show







LOL.. I was actually almost gonna post that on this thread


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

HERE WE GO BROWNIES...HERE WE GO!


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

Sorry about the gigantic picture, didnt knwo it would be so big... but the Browns still rock lol.


----------



## slckr69

all i got to say is lions will win a super bowl eventually .


----------



## Liquid

slckr69 said:


> all i got to say is lions will win a super bowl eventually .










yeah and so will buffalo


----------



## 94NDTA

slckr69 said:


> all i got to say is lions will win a super bowl eventually .


 If the lions win a superbowl before the vikes, I will shoot myself.


----------



## 94NDTA

I figured since everyone else is putting team stuff in their sigs, I will as well.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

Im a browns fan....so I hate the Steelers, but I think they are gunna win the Superbowl....i mean i could throw up a pass and thier recievers would still catch it! Ne thoughts?


----------



## 94NDTA

Big W for the VIKES!


----------



## Jewelz

Colts gotta play at Detroit on Thanksgiving.. uh oh.. let's hope Peyton doesn't go into the stands after some jackass throws a beer at him


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

Garcia was shaping up to be an alright quarter back for my Brownies ..... someone answer me this, why does God hate Cleveland fans? We are actually known as "The Most Tormented City" in sports!


----------



## 94NDTA

BRUTUStheOSUpiranha said:


> Garcia was shaping up to be an alright quarter back for my Brownies ..... someone answer me this, why does God hate Cleveland fans? We are actually known as "The Most Tormented City" in sports!


 HEY! Minnesota has only 2 championships between football, baseball, basketball, and hockey! Gimme a break!


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

I cant believe the Browns are firing Butch Davis if they dont beat the Bengals this weekend...


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

http://www.bostonphoenix.com/boston/news_f...ts/03536260.asp

Here the article on the most tormented citys


----------



## 94NDTA

BRUTUStheOSUpiranha said:


> http://www.bostonphoenix.com/boston/news_f...ts/03536260.asp
> 
> Here the article on the most tormented citys


 BOOO! That article sucked!


----------



## thePACK

Jewelz said:


> Colts gotta play at Detroit on Thanksgiving.. uh oh.. let's hope Peyton doesn't go into the stands after some jackass throws a beer at him


 or maybe the liqoured-up kicker :laugh:


----------



## IanTerry69

Go Greenbay


----------



## spawnie9600

f*ck greenbay


----------



## 94NDTA

spawnie9600 said:


> f*ck greenbay


 True story...


----------



## Jewelz

What a massacre going on in Detroit.. we're getting our revenge for Artest's suspension


----------



## Liquid

:laugh: massacre isn't the word, i've never seen so many fumbles in one quarter.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

HERE WE GO STEELERS, HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jets at Cardinals this sunday!

Go Jets!


----------



## Reddevill

Sunday night Game- 
Raiders and Broncos

*GO RAIDERS! *

_Although we are having another sorry season,...I am still a loyal fan!_


----------



## shoe997bed263

I hate being a browns fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







only the browns could score 48 and lose thank god for lebron


----------



## Jewelz

Butch Davis - GONE !!!


----------



## the_w8

go green bay...everyones gotta admit it....brett farve to this day is still the best QB in the nfl history....there plenty more, but not like him.....200 games and counting......







we blew those Rams away....what happened to the good ole rams?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

the_w8 said:


> go green bay...everyones gotta admit it....brett farve to this day is still the best QB in the nfl history....there plenty more, but not like him.....200 games and counting......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we blew those Rams away....what happened to the good ole rams?


 I wouldn't say Brett Farve is the BEST in NFL history. I think its safe to say that Brett Farve is ONE OF THE BEST in today's NFL QB slot.

How about them Jets? I smell 1st Round Playoff romp(or possible WILDCARD MATCH) between my Jets and the Steelers this coming December. All I know is we're playing NE again in December and this time, we won't be screwed out of a win!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

ProdigalMarine said:


> the_w8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> go green bay...everyones gotta admit it....brett farve to this day is still the best QB in the nfl history....there plenty more, but not like him.....200 games and counting......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we blew those Rams away....what happened to the good ole rams?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say Brett Farve is the BEST in NFL history. I think its safe to say that Brett Farve is ONE OF THE BEST in today's NFL QB slot.
> 
> How about them Jets? I smell 1st Round Playoff romp(or possible WILDCARD MATCH) between my Jets and the Steelers this coming December. All I know is we're playing NE again in December and this time, we won't be screwed out of a win!
Click to expand...

You think the Steelers are gonna be a Wildcard tean?

The Steelers will be sitting at home watching the Wildcard games from their couches.

BTW: playoffs don't start until January


----------



## ProdigalMarine

One Bad Malafaala said:


> You think the Steelers are gonna be a Wildcard tean?
> 
> The Steelers will be sitting at home watching the Wildcard games from their couches.
> 
> BTW: playoffs don't start until January


 Hm. I stand corrected.

I had this wild idea that the playoffs were the last weeks of december. And with the whole idea about steelers/jets for the wildcard game...lemme get back to you on that, and if I find that i'm talking out of my ass about this possibility, i'll gladly inform you.


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> go green bay...everyones gotta admit it....brett farve to this day is still the best QB in the nfl history....there plenty more, but not like him.....200 games and counting......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we blew those Rams away....what happened to the good ole rams?


 BEST? no way. 200 games is impressive, but it doesn't make him a great quarterback. He is good, but by far not the best.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I think normally the playoffs do start near the end of December, but not this year for some reason


----------



## the_w8

in my eyes he ONE of the best....i correct myself...hes been thru more sh*t then most QB's....he's damn impressive and the pack is playing great....they're DB's are a diff story though







.....All in all when farve is on fire and the D is playin good, it is hard to beat, especially in december.....they have the best record so far in the month of december for the past several years...as on the other hand go Jets!!!!! curtis my man martin rocks


----------



## the_w8

not to be an ass NDTA, but i remember you saying how you hate when people say the vikes are goona collapse, but if i recall last year they did














to arizona too







.....well i cant laugh too much cuz we lost to them too, but after all we ended up in the playoffs only to get fucked over on 4th and 26







, but at least we didnt blow an 6-0 lead or whatever the hell it was and end up 9-7







now thats hilarious....i don't hate the vikings, i strongly dislike them, but i will admit culpepper is a damn good QB and moss as much as i dislike the guy, i love his talent


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Packers/Eagles, this Sunday baby! I can't wait. I've had enough of 4th and 26!

I did my fair share of McNabb bashing last year and up until now, I never really was impressed with the guy. It took a long time for him to gel but I think he's finally come around. Let's see him put back to back seasons up like this. I've seen so many people jump on a particular QB's bandwagon only to find out they were just a "flare up". If I can say one positive thing about McNabb, he's a class act, one of the good guys in the NFL.
Owens however.... is gonna rot your team from the inside out! It's a big romantic honeymoon right now but, just wait until Owens feels "I'm not getting the ball enough", or whatever other bullshit he comes up with. 
Neither team has much of a defense but it should be interesting considering how much they know each other. The Eagles basically are the old Packers, you guys have half our old coaching staff and players!, pretty much adopted our offensive scheme.
It's not going to be the end of the world for the Eagles if they lose Sunday but, it just might be if the Packers do. We have more to lose (thanks to that f*cking 4 game losing streak).

I'm predicting a ton of offense (on both sides) with Green(probable) and Davenport(questionable) running the ball down Philly's throat! And McNabb passing all over our pathetic secondary.

Packers 41 Eagles 38


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> not to be an ass NDTA, but i remember you saying how you hate when people say the vikes are goona collapse, but if i recall last year they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to arizona too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....well i cant laugh too much cuz we lost to them too, but after all we ended up in the playoffs only to get fucked over on 4th and 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but at least we didnt blow an 6-0 lead or whatever the hell it was and end up 9-7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats hilarious....i don't hate the vikings, i strongly dislike them, but i will admit culpepper is a damn good QB and moss as much as i dislike the guy, i love his talent


 Thats cool, I hate the packers and their fans.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> the_w8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not to be an ass NDTA, but i remember you saying how you hate when people say the vikes are goona collapse, but if i recall last year they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to arizona too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....well i cant laugh too much cuz we lost to them too, but after all we ended up in the playoffs only to get fucked over on 4th and 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but at least we didnt blow an 6-0 lead or whatever the hell it was and end up 9-7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats hilarious....i don't hate the vikings, i strongly dislike them, but i will admit culpepper is a damn good QB and moss as much as i dislike the guy, i love his talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool, I hate the packers and their fans.
Click to expand...

 That's cool. If we were'nt hated that would mean we suck. I bet nobody hates the Arizona Cardinals. (except their fans)


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_w8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not to be an ass NDTA, but i remember you saying how you hate when people say the vikes are goona collapse, but if i recall last year they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to arizona too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....well i cant laugh too much cuz we lost to them too, but after all we ended up in the playoffs only to get fucked over on 4th and 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but at least we didnt blow an 6-0 lead or whatever the hell it was and end up 9-7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats hilarious....i don't hate the vikings, i strongly dislike them, but i will admit culpepper is a damn good QB and moss as much as i dislike the guy, i love his talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool, I hate the packers and their fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool. If we were'nt hated that would mean we suck. I bet nobody hates the Arizona Cardinals. (except their fans)
Click to expand...

 No, I mostly hate the packs because they are our rivals, and because they SHOULD have lost that last game. The ref gave that game to them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_w8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not to be an ass NDTA, but i remember you saying how you hate when people say the vikes are goona collapse, but if i recall last year they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to arizona too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....well i cant laugh too much cuz we lost to them too, but after all we ended up in the playoffs only to get fucked over on 4th and 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but at least we didnt blow an 6-0 lead or whatever the hell it was and end up 9-7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats hilarious....i don't hate the vikings, i strongly dislike them, but i will admit culpepper is a damn good QB and moss as much as i dislike the guy, i love his talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool, I hate the packers and their fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool. If we were'nt hated that would mean we suck. I bet nobody hates the Arizona Cardinals. (except their fans)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mostly hate the packs because they are our rivals, and because they SHOULD have lost that last game. The ref gave that game to them.
Click to expand...

 Of course you hate us because of the rivalry....I wouldn't expect it to be any other way. NEWSFLASH: We hate you guys to! LOL

"they SHOULD have lost that last game. The ref gave that game to them."

What are you refering to? Details...


----------



## 94NDTA

You're kidding right? I do not remember the statistics, but they were all over ESPN.com, countless picks and illegals blocks, countless pass interferences not called, and the big kicker that no one understood, how the ref called a legal fumble, a viking player CLEARLY had possesion of it before the pile, a vikings player CLEARLY had possesion of it after the pile, YET the ball was given to greenbay. Even the greenbay players and couhes thought it was Minnesota ball, their defense was allready on the feild. I have had people who HATE the vikings tell me that was the worste reffed game they have seen in over 30 years. Collinsworth, who obviousley hates the vikies, even said this.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> You're kidding right? I do not remember the statistics, but they were all over ESPN.com, countless picks and illegals blocks, countless pass interferences not called, and the big kicker that no one understood, how the ref called a legal fumble, a viking player CLEARLY had possesion of it before the pile, a vikings player CLEARLY had possesion of it after the pile, YET the ball was given to greenbay. Even the greenbay players and couhes thought it was Minnesota ball, their defense was allready on the feild. I have had people who HATE the vikings tell me that was the worste reffed game they have seen in over 30 years. Collinsworth, who obviousley hates the vikies, even said this.


 Oh, that game. Hey...cry me a river! Badly reffed games go on in the league every week. Every fan of every team can bitch about a poorly called game at some point or another. I can think of one particular playoff game in 98' where Jerry Rice fumbled and it wasn't called. That one play kept us from advancing to the conference playoffs that year. It is what it is, but I sure don't hate the 49ers or their fans for it. You'd be whistling an entirely different tune if the calls all went your way I bet.

Why am I even discussing the Vikings with you? I'll get back to ya Christmas eve.


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding right? I do not remember the statistics, but they were all over ESPN.com, countless picks and illegals blocks, countless pass interferences not called, and the big kicker that no one understood, how the ref called a legal fumble, a viking player CLEARLY had possesion of it before the pile, a vikings player CLEARLY had possesion of it after the pile, YET the ball was given to greenbay. Even the greenbay players and couhes thought it was Minnesota ball, their defense was allready on the feild. I have had people who HATE the vikings tell me that was the worste reffed game they have seen in over 30 years. Collinsworth, who obviousley hates the vikies, even said this.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that game. Hey...cry me a river! Badly reffed games go on in the league every week. Every fan of every team can bitch about a poorly called game at some point or another. I can think of one particular playoff game in 98' where Jerry Rice fumbled and it wasn't called. That one play kept us from advancing to the conference playoffs that year. It is what it is, but I sure don't hate the 49ers or their fans for it. You'd be whistling an entirely different tune if the calls all went your way I bet.
> 
> Why am I even discussing the Vikings with you? I'll get back to ya Christmas eve.
Click to expand...

 Tee hee, I got your panties in a bunch. Would you care to make an online wager for this christmas's game?


----------



## the_w8

i agree with that trice fumble cuz it was.......bad reffing happens all the time, but pack did play better then the dikes did and the second half the pack was slippin a bit.....but as for the pack and philly game im predicting a 28- 14 Pack victory....they're goona come up hungry and in all honesty philly really isnt that great of a team.....owens and mcnabb are good though....


----------



## Jewelz

the_w8 said:


> but as for the pack and philly game im predicting a 28- 14 Pack victory....they're goona come up hungry and in all honesty philly really isnt that great of a team.....owens and mcnabb are good though....


 hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jewelz

Mike Tice about to get fired..


----------



## thePACK

Jewelz said:


> Mike Tice about to get fired..










..minnesota is like clockwork..start off great and disappear at the end...tice is definaltly canned at the end of the year..


----------



## Poseidon X

OMG.. ok its official.. there is no one even on the same level of game play as the eagles in the nfc... Philly is Daddy... watch and learn. And who said they couldnt stop the run.. what happened to green? oh yeah.. and the best defense in the nfl as well.. fewest points allowed is the only statistic that matters.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Hm....would anyone of you agree with me that these three would be considered to giant upsets or suprises?

ATL loses to TB?
Bears beat the Vikings?
Or the fact that Carlson Palmer had 382 yards, 3TD against that Raven Defense?

Jets over Houston! Woo WOO! 9-3 baby, 9-3


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Big Ben just keeps on rolling......

14/17 for 221 Yards 2TD 0Int
40 yards rushing

Not to mention he made the game winning drive look like childs play.


----------



## Jason_s

> Big Ben just keeps on rolling......
> 
> 14/17 for 221 Yards 2TD 0Int
> 40 yards rushing
> 
> Not to mention he made the game winning drive look like childs play.


It was a great game and I was glad to see the Steelers win. Big Ben did a pretty good job...an outstanding job for a rookie. However, watching the game only convinced me that the Colts can take the Steelers if they face in the playoffs.


----------



## Jewelz

Jason_s said:


> the Colts can take the Steelers if they face in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783816[/snapback]​


Hellz yeah !!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Jewelz said:


> Hellz yeah !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]783831[/snapback]​


I knew as soon as I saw Jason S say that, you would be along soon :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I knew as soon as I saw Jason S say that, you would be along soon :rasp:
> [snapback]783841[/snapback]​


as silly as it may sound, I am more scared of the Patriots, even though Steelers killed the Patriots


----------



## Jason_s

> as silly as it may sound, I am more scared of the Patriots, even though Steelers killed the Patriots


that's hilarious...I told one of my co-workers (who is a die hard steelers fan) the same thing.


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> as silly as it may sound, I am more scared of the Patriots, even though Steelers killed the Patriots
> [snapback]783855[/snapback]​


everyone has a bad day and i hope the colts do when they meet up with the steelers, i have to admit the colts is the only team im worried about


----------



## dstrwlt

Hey now don't count my Bears out just yet. They finally showed a decent offensive outing. I know it would be a long shot but I have seen stranger things happen.

The Vikings were


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> everyone has a bad day and i hope the colts do when they meet up with the steelers, i have to admit the colts is the only team im worried about
> [snapback]784718[/snapback]​


hmm.. I noticed you said "when" as opposed to "if"







and I agree, we're bound to meet each other


----------



## Jason_s

> everyone has a bad day and i hope the colts do when they meet up with the steelers, i have to admit the colts is the only team im worried about


and rightfully so...the biggest weakness I saw in the steelers defense was deep down the middle. most of the colt's big plays are deep down the middle where Harrison and the "Slot Machine" Brandon Stokely like to hang out.


----------



## shoe997bed263

i hate being a browns fan thank god for the cavs


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Click here -----> Playoff Scenario for Week 14

Hm....If my Jets win against the Steelers this sunday, and the Patriots happen to miraculously lose to the Bengals (







), while both the bills and the broncos lose to their opponents, then my Jets just might have that chance of clinching the AFC East playoff spot.......

but that wont happen and my Jets will be a wild-card team







, still better than not possibly being in the playoffs!


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Click here -----> Playoff Scenario for Week 14
> 
> Hm....If my Jets win against the Steelers this sunday, and the Patriots happen to miraculously lose to the Bengals (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), while both the bills and the broncos lose to their opponents, then my Jets just might have that chance of clinching the AFC East playoff spot.......
> 
> but that wont happen and my Jets will be a wild-card team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still better than not possibly being in the playoffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]785645[/snapback]​


my brothers a big jets fan, we've got a bet going, if the jets win i have to jog around the block in my birthday suit, if the steelers win he has to do the same.







this is what happens after a night at the bar talking sh*t, i had the whole bar calling me a traitor


----------



## blueprint

so who do you guys think the 49ers will draft in next years draft?? i'm pretty sure they will have the first overall pick.

i say draft whoever win's the heisman... White or Leinart will do fine.









hopefully it will be Leinart.


----------



## aaron07_20

I knew the steelers were going to have a bad game...everyone predicted before the game, even on the radio, that this was going to happen...next week they should have plaxico and we all know how good they are with plaxico...


----------



## dwarfcat

Jason_s said:


> and rightfully so...the biggest weakness I saw in the steelers defense was deep down the middle. most of the colt's big plays are deep down the middle where Harrison and the "Slot Machine" Brandon Stokely like to hang out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]785353[/snapback]​


The SLOT MACHINE BABY! Go horse! I actually have been wishing for a closer game so the starters can play more than 3 quarters. I hate havin to watch sorgi hand off the ball for an entire quarter. Look at the last 2 times the colts have lost to new england.......A new england fan would exagerate and say they killed us. We lost by what 3 and 4 points?? That is a killing?! They always say you cant win a game with offense. I beg to differ, if you put up 40+ points and the defense stands its ground just once....game over. Watch out pats, watch out steelers the Colts are for real.


----------



## thePACK

blueprint said:


> so who do you guys think the 49ers will draft in next years draft?? i'm pretty sure they will have the first overall pick.
> 
> i say draft whoever win's the heisman... White or Leinart will do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it will be Leinart.
> [snapback]786708[/snapback]​


neither...they will trade down for more pixs in the draft..they have too many holes to fill..by the way if holmgren gets fired from seattle..look for the niners to make a move..


----------



## shoe997bed263

so who should the browns hire as a coach i dont want a college coach i just get the feeling that they will make the wrong decision. odds r they will not take an o linemen in the draft


----------



## Jewelz

shoe997bed263 said:


> so who should the browns hire as a coach i dont want a college coach i just get the feeling that they will make the wrong decision. odds r they will not take an o linemen in the draft
> [snapback]788448[/snapback]​


how about Pete Carroll from USC ? He's got NFL experience


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Serrapygo said:


> Oh, that game. Hey...cry me a river! Badly reffed games go on in the league every week. Every fan of every team can bitch about a poorly called game at some point or another. I can think of one particular playoff game in 98' where Jerry Rice fumbled and it wasn't called. That one play kept us from advancing to the conference playoffs that year. It is what it is, but I sure don't hate the 49ers or their fans for it. You'd be whistling an entirely different tune if the calls all went your way I bet.
> 
> Why am I even discussing the Vikings with you? I'll get back to ya Christmas eve.
> [snapback]778283[/snapback]​





94NDTA said:


> Oh, that game. Hey...cry me a river! Badly reffed games go on in the league every week. Every fan of every team can bitch about a poorly called game at some point or another. I can think of one particular playoff game in 98' where Jerry Rice fumbled and it wasn't called. That one play kept us from advancing to the conference playoffs that year. It is what it is, but I sure don't hate the 49ers or their fans for it. You'd be whistling an entirely different tune if the calls all went your way I bet.
> 
> Why am I even discussing the Vikings with you? I'll get back to ya Christmas eve.


Tee hee, I got your panties in a bunch. Would you care to make an online wager for this christmas's game?
[snapback]778292[/snapback]​[/quote]


> 94NDTA Dec 3 2004, 11:47 PM IP: 69.92.43.217 | Post #295|
> 
> Dang, it's like....the never ending soda.
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 3,351
> Joined: 14-July 03
> From: Fargo!!!
> Member No.: 1,381
> 
> Warn: (0%)
> 
> QUOTE (Serrapygo @ Dec 3 2004, 11:39 PM)
> QUOTE (94NDTA @ Dec 3 2004, 05:00 PM)
> You're kidding right? I do not remember the statistics, but they were all over ESPN.com, countless picks and illegals blocks, countless pass interferences not called, and the big kicker that no one understood, how the ref called a legal fumble, a viking player CLEARLY had possesion of it before the pile, a vikings player CLEARLY had possesion of it after the pile, YET the ball was given to greenbay. Even the greenbay players and couhes thought it was Minnesota ball, their defense was allready on the feild. I have had people who HATE the vikings tell me that was the worste reffed game they have seen in over 30 years. Collinsworth, who obviousley hates the vikies, even said this.
> 
> Oh, that game. Hey...cry me a river! Badly reffed games go on in the league every week. Every fan of every team can bitch about a poorly called game at some point or another. I can think of one particular playoff game in 98' where Jerry Rice fumbled and it wasn't called. That one play kept us from advancing to the conference playoffs that year. It is what it is, but I sure don't hate the 49ers or their fans for it. You'd be whistling an entirely different tune if the calls all went your way I bet.
> 
> Why am I even discussing the Vikings with you? I'll get back to ya Christmas eve.
> 
> Tee hee, I got your panties in a bunch. Would you care to make an online wager for this christmas's game?


Got my panties in a bunch?














You wish. As sad as the Packers played against the Beagles, they'll be that much better versus the Viqueens. Name your price.


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> Tee hee, I got your panties in a bunch. Would you care to make an online wager for this christmas's game?
> [snapback]778292[/snapback]​


Got my panties in a bunch?















You wish. As sad as the Packers played against the Beagles, they'll be that much better versus the Viqueens. Name your price.








[snapback]791644[/snapback]​[/quote]

Loser has to put "I am (Winner)'s bitch" With this picture next to it.







Until the next time the vikings/packers meet.


----------



## Liquid

94NDTA said:


> Got my panties in a bunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish. As sad as the Packers played against the Beagles, they'll be that much better versus the Viqueens. Name your price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]791644[/snapback]​


Loser has to put "I am (Winner)'s bitch" With this picture next to it.







Until the next time the vikings/packers meet.
[snapback]792658[/snapback]​[/quote]

now thats a bet,







he called you out...:waiting for Serrapygo's responce:


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Loser has to put "I am (Winner)'s bitch" With this picture next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until the next time the vikings/packers meet.
> [snapback]792658[/snapback]​


now thats a bet,







he called you out...:waiting for Serrapygo's responce:
[snapback]792775[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'll take this bet, but with the Jets and Steelers match-up this sunday. I'm bettting the Jets.

Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.


----------



## 94NDTA

ProdigalMarine said:


> now thats a bet,:laugh: he called you out...:waiting for Serrapygo's responce:
> [snapback]792775[/snapback]​


I'll take this bet, but with the Jets and Steelers match-up this sunday. I'm bettting the Jets.

Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.








[snapback]793064[/snapback]​[/quote]
I don't care about either of those teams, so you'll need to find someone else to bet with.


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> now thats a bet,:laugh: he called you out...:waiting for Serrapygo's responce:
> [snapback]792775[/snapback]​


I'll take this bet, but with the Jets and Steelers match-up this sunday. I'm bettting the Jets.

Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.








[snapback]793064[/snapback]​[/quote]

your on


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> now thats a bet,:laugh: he called you out...:waiting for Serrapygo's responce:
> [snapback]792775[/snapback]​


I'll take this bet, but with the Jets and Steelers match-up this sunday. I'm bettting the Jets.

Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.








[snapback]793064[/snapback]​[/quote]








are we still on?? jets already penalized 7 times and its only the 2nd..














they cant take the pressure.


----------



## Liquid

i dont think i've ever seen a half back throw a touchdown pass...totaly confused the jets, bettis rush's 4 straight plays, and then fakes a rush and throws a touchdown pass.... out friggin standing


----------



## shutter13

Liquid said:


> i dont think i've ever seen a half back throw a touchdown pass...totaly confused the jets, bettis rush's 4 straight plays, and then fakes a rush and throws a touchdown pass.... out friggin standing
> [snapback]794143[/snapback]​


mfffff i missed it


----------



## ProdigalMarine

> I'll take this bet, but with the Jets and Steelers match-up this sunday. I'm bettting the Jets.
> 
> Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.





> :laugh: are we still on?? jets already penalized 7 times and its only the 2nd..:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they cant take the pressure.


Yes we still are. If you look to the right, you will have noticed my change in custom title as well as my location.

The game was going great till the 4th qtr. It was a low-scoring game, back and forth, both QB's weren't getting it done, then Bettis throws a slant route and gets a TB??????









Wow...I'm seeing my Jets hard-earned season dwindling.


----------



## Jewelz

You guys are driving me crazy

Learn to use the quote feature already !


----------



## the_w8

go pack go


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> Yes we still are. If you look to the right, you will have noticed my change in custom title as well as my location.
> 
> The game was going great till the 4th qtr. It was a low-scoring game, back and forth, both QB's weren't getting it done, then Bettis throws a slant route and gets a TB??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I'm seeing my Jets hard-earned season dwindling.
> [snapback]794421[/snapback]​










my steelers won thats all i care about seeing the bus throw a touchdown pass, and my bro run around the block in his birthday suit is more then enough, you don't have to keep that up there under your avitar


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> SHOCK! overated patriots getting their ass beat by Pittsburg.
> 
> This makes philly undisputed number 1# in the power rankings
> 
> but i like san diego, new york giants, new york jets, partiots, kansas city, jacksonville, minnesota, philadelphia to make the playoffs..* im thinking indy is not even going to make it into the playoffs..* thats a shocker, but jacksonville is better, and the jets and san diego are going to take the wild card spots
> [snapback]725592[/snapback]​


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH








Division clinched


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> my steelers won thats all i care about seeing the bus throw a touchdown pass, and my bro run around the block in his birthday suit is more then enough, you don't have to keep that up there under your avitar
> [snapback]794547[/snapback]​










....naw, its all in good spirit. I'll keep it up for a week like I promised, doesn't bother me too much


----------



## Fido

What are some SURE winners/losers this coming weekend. I wanna make a bet that will be pretty much gauranteed win!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> What are some SURE winners/losers this coming weekend. I wanna make a bet that will be pretty much gauranteed win!
> [snapback]797735[/snapback]​


....perhaps if you kept up with the games and watched something about football, you wouldn't have to ask about "sure WINNERS/LOSERS" for your bet.

And for all you NE fans. I'm tired of your team! I hate New England! I want my Jets to get in the playoffs and play in the Superbowl, they deserve it way more. We facing the Seahawks at home, then the Patriots at home and then off to St. Louis...Oiyt, the passing offense needs to get something done, I dont think Martin can put EVERYTHING on his shoulders and run the team to the playoffs (seems like he's been doing that as of late). If my Jets fail to get into the playoffs, I'm hoping that Indy kicks the sh*t out of Baltimore, San Diego, and Denver then go from their and eliminate either NE or Pittsburgh and take the superbowl!


----------



## shoe997bed263

and the browns really suck i hate lovin this team


----------



## Fido

ProdigalMarine said:


> ....perhaps if you kept up with the games and watched something about football, you wouldn't have to ask about "sure WINNERS/LOSERS" for your bet.
> 
> And for all you NE fans. I'm tired of your team! I hate New England! I want my Jets to get in the playoffs and play in the Superbowl, they deserve it way more. We facing the Seahawks at home, then the Patriots at home and then off to St. Louis...Oiyt, the passing offense needs to get something done, I dont think Martin can put EVERYTHING on his shoulders and run the team to the playoffs (seems like he's been doing that as of late). If my Jets fail to get into the playoffs, I'm hoping that Indy kicks the sh*t out of Baltimore, San Diego, and Denver then go from their and eliminate either NE or Pittsburgh and take the superbowl!
> [snapback]798024[/snapback]​


Thanks for the useless reply, anyways I do follow football and watch it, but don't catch a lot of games. I was just asking for some good game predictions...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Steelers should kill the Giants.


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> I do follow football and watch it, but don't catch a lot of games. [snapback]798376[/snapback]​


What does that mean ?

you watch football, but you don't catch a lot of games ? So you watch practice ? Or team meetings ? Or post-game interviews ?


----------



## K fizzly

cincinati bangels!!!

are the best team ever

san diego chargers too

vikings suck dick


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> What does that mean ?
> 
> you watch football, but you don't catch a lot of games ? So you watch practice ? Or team meetings ? Or post-game interviews ?
> [snapback]798708[/snapback]​


'
It means what it means. I watch the games that I have time to watch, and don't watch the ones that I dont have time for.







Ill go for the steelers this weekend!


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> '
> It means what it means. I watch the games that I have time to watch, and don't watch the ones that I dont have time for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go for the steelers this weekend!
> [snapback]799942[/snapback]​


In that case mix in some SportsCenter or espn.com to keep track of those you don't have time to watch


----------



## Fido

Well I think the Cowboys will get CRUSHED harder than the Giants will this weekend

(giants vs steelers)

(cowboys vs eagles)


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Got my panties in a bunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish. As sad as the Packers played against the Beagles, they'll be that much better versus the Viqueens. Name your price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]791644[/snapback]​


Loser has to put "I am (Winner)'s bitch" With this picture next to it.







Until the next time the vikings/packers meet.
[snapback]792658[/snapback]​[/quote]

You got it mighty ******!


----------



## 94NDTA

shoe997bed263 said:


> and the browns really suck i hate lovin this team
> [snapback]798222[/snapback]​


Try being a vikings fan. They do really good some years, but never EVER win it all. It's like haveing a long night of hot freaky sex, then getting blue balled and not blowing your load.


----------



## Poseidon X

yeah... but in this case the balls a purple. That is so true...I really think it has alot to do with them playing in a dome. They should be using the minnesota winter as an unstoppable homefield advantage.


----------



## 94NDTA

Poseidon X said:


> yeah... but in this case the balls a purple. That is so true...I really think it has alot to do with them playing in a dome. They should be using the minnesota winter as an unstoppable homefield advantage.
> [snapback]804811[/snapback]​


I TOTALLY AGREE! No one else sides with me on that issue!! Look at all the northern teams with out door stadiums, they nearly always clean house in the winter. The new stadium will more than likely be open air (non-retractable roof). I am kinda excited.








Also, I think you know about the blue ball feeling with your eagles. Maybe this year will be the year.

EDIT: nevermind, it will be retractable


----------



## dwarfcat

Is it official yet? Are the colts getting a new stadium? I hope so, I love the Dome.......but Indy will never host a superbowl in a dome that small.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

One small yardage to the goal line, One giant leap to win in OT. 








ATL's Superman


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.









Game on







Even though I'm risking alot with the Vikings being at home in their cushy, warm little dome. Domes are for pussies. Except for the Colts who kick ass everywhere they go.


----------



## the_w8

i am starting to have a fond liking to the colts...but the jets and the packers will always be my teams


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> Same rules apply, the loser has to put "[Winner] is my God, and I worship the ground he walks on"...this will only take affect for a week to two, depending on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm risking alot with the Vikings being at home in their cushy, warm little dome. Domes are for pussies. Except for the Colts who kick ass everywhere they go.
> [snapback]805685[/snapback]​


Who is your bet with?


----------



## Poseidon X

Philadelphia is definately the ultimate choke team.. Im still dreading that they will find some way to loose this year in the nfc championship game.. now you have TO with an injury that will definately slow his game. I would really like to play indy or new england in the super bowl. Despite the greatness of manning, if you get in his face he cannot beat you. I like philadelphia to beat them since they deliver more pressure to the quaterback then any other team and lead the nfl in sacks. I dont like Pittsburg in the super bowl. Philadephia was not built to compete with that kind of football team.


----------



## 94NDTA

Green bay clothes line....delibrate or not?

I hope the guy is ok.


----------



## the_w8

deliberate totally....i hope they suspend that dumbass for rest of the year


----------



## Fido

Patriots vs Dolphins=over 42pts? Or will the Patriots win by more than 10 pts?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Yut!! My Jets do it again! 
Screw NE, the Jets totally deserve to be the AFC East division winner. It should be:

Jets (AFC East winner)
Colts (AFC South winner)
Chargers (AFC West winner)
....don't really care about the AFC North, so Steelers can have a freebie.

Buffalo and Kansas City as the AFC wild card teams!.....*THAT* is how it should *REALLY* be!!!!

Next week, Jets at Patriots! I hope Pennington, Martin and Vilma (the rookie) take down that crappy-ass Brady bunch and his mini-me, Corey Dillon! Screw NE.



> Green bay clothes line....delibrate or not?
> 
> I hope the guy is ok.


I dont think it may have been deliberate. I think Fergie just didn't see him coming at him. Still, that was a hard hit and I hope he's alright.

How about that Vikings/Lions game? What a way to lose. Wow







...I actually felt sad for Joey Harrington.


----------



## Fido

Well my Packers made the playoffs once again!


----------



## the_w8

yes my packers are in....they didnt look to hot tonite, they deserved the win, but at least they are in


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Mean and green and SB-bound!


----------



## the_w8

jets rock too


----------



## Fido

Well I think the Patriots game will be like this: (HOPE SO)

Patriots 38, Dolphins 14. The Dolphins WILL have their asses handed to them!


----------



## Jewelz

It's really not fair - Buffalo Bills will not make the playoffs cause they're in the AFC and they could wipe the field with almost any NFC playoff teams except Philly

They should have some of those horrible NFC playoff teams give up their place in the playoffs for the AFC teams that are way more deserving

NFC blows


----------



## Jason_s

> Despite the greatness of manning, if you get in his face he cannot beat you.


Tell that to the Baltimore Ravens :rasp: Ravens "D" did mess them up in the beginning, but Peyton figured out how to beat them.







I'm calling the Colts to the Superbowl!







They have the Patriot's number and I don't think the Steelers can do anything defensively that the Ravens didn't. Not to mention, the Colt's "D" has really been picking up lately. Yeah, the Ravens moved the ball around quite a bit....especially with Jermaine Lewis. But, they only had 10 points to show for it.









I've also been a Vikes fan since Jim McMahon was the QB. Now with T.O. out, if the Vike's offense can get back to clicking on all cylinders they may have a shot. Their offense is almost as unstoppable as the Colt's when they're playing to full potential. I see Philly imploding now with T.O. hurt.

Next game to watch for....Buffalo hosting Pittsburgh in 2 weeks. This should be one hell of a game and I might just have to pick Buffalo to win this one. I'd love to see them do something.


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> deliberate totally....i hope they suspend that dumbass for rest of the year
> [snapback]807257[/snapback]​


It's hard to say. I don't think he meant to hit that high, plus the receiver was dipping down a little as he was hitting him. I think he had intent on hitting him hard, I don't think he has the intent of injuring him.


----------



## Fido

anyone got video of that?


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> anyone got video of that?
> [snapback]808060[/snapback]​


All I have is a picture








It was really nasty a full speed. I am REALLY suprised he held onto the ball.


----------



## Jewelz

hey Filo, btw, you're so welcome for my accurate prediction of the points in the Colts - Ravens game


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> hey Filo, btw, you're so welcome for my accurate prediction of the points in the Colts - Ravens game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]808098[/snapback]​










btw I put some dough on Patriots tonight -10 point spread, but I think (HOPE) it will be a blowout of 20 or more.


----------



## Fido

ALSO -- New England must win to have any realistic chance of passing Pitt for Home Field Advantage. The Pats also get the Jets in 6 days in New York...


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> btw I put some dough on Patriots tonight -10 point spread, but I think (HOPE) it will be a blowout of 20 or more.
> [snapback]808134[/snapback]​


The spread is only 10 pts ? that's just dumb, IMO


----------



## Fido

heheh i know...the best team in the NFL vs the worst...

not to mention the cake walk that Miami weather is compared to NE!


----------



## Fido

what do you think on next week...

"Green Bay at Minnesota, 3:00 p.m." for points over 56?

^^^ Not too many times that you have a division title come down to two bitter rivals playing, much less on Xmas Eve. The winner of this game wins the NFC North. The last game doesn't matter to either team as far as who wins the division.

"Chargers vs Colts" over 56pts? also 7point spread available...??


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> what do you think on next week...
> 
> "Green Bay at Minnesota, 3:00 p.m." for points over 56?
> 
> ^^^ Not too many times that you have a division title come down to two bitter rivals playing, much less on Xmas Eve. The winner of this game wins the NFC North. The last game doesn't matter to either team as far as who wins the division.
> "Chargers vs Colts" over 56pts? also 7point spread available...??
> [snapback]808170[/snapback]​


VIKINGS WILL SMOKE THE PACKERS!!


----------



## Fido

So should I place some dough on Vikings NOW. Since the spread is only -3?


----------



## Fido

Also im hoping Patriots wont p*ssy out and use the "win and get out" strategy, cus then it might not cover -10.


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> So should I place some dough on Vikings NOW. Since the spread is only -3?
> [snapback]808255[/snapback]​


DO IT! THE VIKINGS CAN NEVER LOSE!!!!


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> DO IT! THE VIKINGS CAN NEVER LOSE!!!!
> [snapback]808279[/snapback]​


meh both teams are big YOYOS I would rather wait for this game...can you say SMASH OF THE YEAR "San Francisco at New England, 1:00 p.m" 2 weeks from now


----------



## Jewelz

Colts' proposed new stadium in 2008:


----------



## Fido

Thats wayyyy to nice. I think Sacramento is long overdue for a football team damnit!


----------



## Fido

PATRIOTS JUST SCORED!!! WOOOOO barely 1 minute into the game and they are up 7!


----------



## Fido

ARGH BIGGEST UPSET EVER!!!! Last time I ever ride on the Patriots!!! Brady is garbage!


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> ARGH BIGGEST UPSET EVER!!!! Last time I ever ride on the Patriots!!! Brady is garbage!
> [snapback]809081[/snapback]​


HA HA!

They lost, like GB is going to this Friday.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> It's hard to say. I don't think he meant to hit that high, plus the receiver was dipping down a little as he was hitting him. I think he had intent on hitting him hard, I don't think he has the intent of injuring him.
> [snapback]807755[/snapback]​


found a pic...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

:laugh: ....Patriots/Miami was actually a good game. Miami trailed for the most part, but in the end...Brady fucked up because he thought he could throw any throw and that his over-confident offensive players will catch it. Bah!

I don't mean to rain on your parade Fido, but you were never into football from what I noticed...then out of nowhere, you're talking about spreads, over/under possibilities. Fantasy football.....you learn more there :nod:

Jets/Patriots....I'm predicting the same outcome as their first meeting but opposites. Jets on top by 3!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Over-confident?


----------



## Jewelz

Was it the new Dolphins red unis ?
Patriots underestimating their opponents ?
Charlie Weiss' new duties as Norte Dame head coach ?

either way, it's pretty cool


----------



## Liquid

:laugh:







denial denial denial..thier will be alot of hearts broken this year, but thier is no denying my steelers, they want it too bad, and its due..too much respect is given to the pats and the eagles and the steelers have ran over both of them and even tho the ravens have been the only team to beat my steelers this season im not to worried about them this sunday.. its been a long time coming


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

*Must remember to send Dolphins a Thank You card

The road to the Super Bowl now runs through PITTSBURGH


----------



## Fido

One Bad Malafaala said:


> *Must remember to send Dolphins a Thank You card
> The road to the Super Bowl now runs through PITTSBURGH
> [snapback]810023[/snapback]​


Indeed, im looking forward to this coming weekend. They will play HARD to get homefield avdantage.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Ravens vs. Steelers would be a great game anyway. It will be even better with so much riding for both teams


----------



## Fido

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Ravens vs. Steelers would be a great game anyway. It will be even better with so much riding for both teams
> [snapback]810152[/snapback]​


Is it enough to go with over 55 points total for both teams?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I would say no way over 55....are you sure that is the number? It seems very high for these two teams


----------



## Fido

Thats the number


----------



## Fido

What about betting point spread? The spread is only -5 stealers.


----------



## thePACK

damn i'm yet to look at my card...55 i'm on it..like a ham sandwich..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

55 Over? Thats a little too extreme. I'd say the points should be more like under 21. With the way the Ravens played D on Indy last week, and the way the Ben Rosie had a crappy game against the Ravens the first time.......As for the -5 margin, it'll probably be like a 1-3 point spread.....


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Ben came off the bench in the third quarter of a game they were losing by 17 points in.......


----------



## ProdigalMarine

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Ben came off the bench in the third quarter of a game they were losing by 17 points in.......
> [snapback]811216[/snapback]​


Ah good point. Didn't realize that. But if you look at the games where Ben played with good D's (excluding the Philly/NE win)...the rest of the ones they played sucked!

Miami
Jacksonville
Washington
Baltimore

Ben barely scored more than 21 points


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I would be surprised to see the game go over 35. I would say under 55 is pretty close to a sure thing.

But then again NE beating MIA was pretty close to a sure thing also.........


----------



## Fido

thePACK said:


> damn i'm yet to look at my card...55 i'm on it..like a ham sandwich..
> [snapback]810990[/snapback]​


I dunno, i wouldnt be so quick to jump the gun. Here is a quote from another site



> Although both GB & Minny are tied for the NFC North lead, the Pack have clinched a Playoff spot. Thus the incentive edge is clearly with the Vikes, who also have a revenge motive in mind, as they went down on the final play @ GB. (despite Culpeppers 4 TD tosses).
> 
> Packers have allowed 190 & 197 RYs the past 2 weeks & lost their last RG by a score of 47-17.
> 
> Vikings have also been taken apart, defensively, as of late allowing 455 & 461 yards in their past 2 outtings.
> Offensively the Vikes should move the pigskin against GBs 26th ranked "D".
> 
> Can you say OVER the total ??


Im thinking of going with the Steelers this weekend. 5.5 spread on them against Ravens! And this is a MUST win for Steelers+Ravens aint got their star Lewis!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Serrapygo said:


> Loser has to put "I am (Winner)'s bitch" With this picture next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until the next time the vikings/packers meet.
> [snapback]792658[/snapback]​


You got it mighty ******!








[snapback]800114[/snapback]​[/quote]

ALL BETS ARE OFF!

I have zero faith in the Packers beating anyone, anywhere, anymore. 4-4 at home where they used to be unbeatable. Our defense is the worst there has ever been. They couldn't stop a high school team. Most of our coaches are idiots as well. Vikings should win. We'll end up getting rubbed out in the first round of the playoffs where we shouldn't even be. 
Then there's that bitch Jacksonville DB that cheap shotted one of our best recievers, Robert Ferguson, knocking him out (probably) for the season. So now we are short on recievers. f*ck this, I'm already looking forward to next year, and I'm hoping Sherman loses one of his jobs.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

> ALL BETS ARE OFF!
> 
> I have zero faith in the Packers beating anyone, anywhere, anymore. 4-4 at home where they used to be unbeatable. Our defense is the worst there has ever been. They couldn't stop a high school team. Most of our coaches are idiots as well. Vikings should win. We'll end up getting rubbed out in the first round of the playoffs where we shouldn't even be.
> Then there's that bitch Jacksonville DB that cheap shotted one of our best recievers, Robert Ferguson, knocking him out (probably) for the season. So now we are short on recievers. f*ck this, I'm already looking forward to next year, and I'm hoping Sherman loses one of his jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]812597[/snapback]​


You know what the funny part is? Seattles lost to the Jets last week puts them up 7-7, leading the NFC West, which puts them into a playoff bid. How pathetic is that?:laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> You got it mighty ******!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]800114[/snapback]​


ALL BETS ARE OFF!

I have zero faith in the Packers beating anyone, anywhere, anymore. 4-4 at home where they used to be unbeatable. Our defense is the worst there has ever been. They couldn't stop a high school team. Most of our coaches are idiots as well. Vikings should win. We'll end up getting rubbed out in the first round of the playoffs where we shouldn't even be. 
Then there's that bitch Jacksonville DB that cheap shotted one of our best recievers, Robert Ferguson, knocking him out (probably) for the season. So now we are short on recievers. f*ck this, I'm already looking forward to next year, and I'm hoping Sherman loses one of his jobs.








[snapback]812597[/snapback]​[/quote]
Boo hoo....we only have one starting O lineman, we are on our third string TE, our number one D tackler is out, randy moss isn't fully healed, 3 recovering runningbacks, and our D is like a wet paper bag. We lost to the bears for christ sake We were a 10 point favor over them. We almost lost to the ions as well. Most of our games (win or lose) we only beat by a touchdown or less. I would say it's more than fair.


----------



## the_w8

94ndta loses the bet...time to change the avatAR name bud......go green bay....woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## the_w8

some on packer fans....post bout the great victory


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> 94ndta loses the bet...time to change the avatAR name bud......go green bay....woooooooooooooooooooooo
> [snapback]814496[/snapback]​


I really would like to, but serrapygo wimped out. There is NO WAY I am going to put it up if he called out before hand. I would do this (and have done it before), but look at it this way, had the vikings won, he wouldn't have done it because he allready called it off. Sorry Serra.


----------



## the_w8

hey i am a man of my word damnit....if the pack would of lost i would stuck with what i said.....oh and this time the officiating for the packers was piss poor so at least the vikings had something go for them, other then that they had no ball control at all, they scored so fast and never managed to chew up any time and i don't know if moss was still injured, but he played like he didn't even care to play today


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> I really would like to, but serrapygo wimped out. There is NO WAY I am going to put it up if he called out before hand. I would do this (and have done it before), but look at it this way, had the vikings won, he wouldn't have done it because he allready called it off. Sorry Serra.
> [snapback]814669[/snapback]​


u got pwned.


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> hey i am a man of my word damnit....if the pack would of lost i would stuck with what i said.....oh and this time the officiating for the packers was piss poor so at least the vikings had something go for them, other then that they had no ball control at all, they scored so fast and never managed to chew up any time and i don't know if moss was still injured, but he played like he didn't even care to play today
> [snapback]814792[/snapback]​


Hey man, I am a man of my word too. I have lost online bets, and won them, and I always stick to them, but the way he set it up, if the vikings WOULD have won, he would have had his back covered since he called it off before hand, and now I look like an ass for not doing it becasue HE allready called off the bet.

Lets say you bet your freind $20 that your team would win, he agreed, then later took back the bet, even though you still wanted to do the bet. Your friends team ended up winning...would you pay? I don't think so. It's basically a lose lose situation. If your team would have won, he wouldn't have paid you, becasue he called the bet off.

So







to people who think I punked out on this bet.

Ask blueprint, I don't punk out on my online bets.

And why are you bitching so much, your team won.


----------



## the_w8

im not bitching bro.....it was actually between u and i if you remember, jus cuz sera got out doesnt matter, but it really don't matter to me if you got out...it was jus outta fun....im happy my team won and they deserved it too


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> im not bitching bro.....it was actually between u and i if you remember, jus cuz sera got out doesnt matter, but it really don't matter to me if you got out...it was jus outta fun....im happy my team won and they deserved it too
> [snapback]815728[/snapback]​


We didn't have a bet....

EDIT: Damn, I didn't know I made the same bet with you AND serra....good thing he backed out, I wouldn't know how I would have paid both of you guys back. I didn't even check who sent me the PM, I just assumed it was serra. Oh well, I will do as I said I would.


----------



## thePACK

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS:"f*ck YOU VOLEK"!!...YOU KILLED ME IN MY FANTASY LEAGUE..


----------



## 94NDTA

Also, this is an unfair bet because you do not have enough posts to get a custom title anyways.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> Also, this is an unfair bet because you do not have enough posts to get a custom title anyways.
> [snapback]815900[/snapback]​


lol what was the bet lmao...nice title.


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> lol what was the bet lmao...nice title.
> [snapback]816041[/snapback]​


The bet was to put the said pic in for avitar, and the winners bitch for the title. However, he doesn't even have a custom title....I didn't realize that. It's like betting with no money. Oh well.


----------



## the_w8

how many posts do i need to have my name changed then? Reggie white is dead


----------



## 94NDTA

the_w8 said:


> how many posts do i need to have my name changed then? Reggie white is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]816143[/snapback]​


You mean a custom title? 3,000.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> The bet was to put the said pic in for avitar, and the winners bitch for the title. However, he doesn't even have a custom title....I didn't realize that. It's like betting with no money. Oh well.
> [snapback]816074[/snapback]​


lol, wanna make a bet against me?


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> lol, wanna make a bet against me?
> [snapback]816267[/snapback]​


I allready tried. But what would you like to bet for?


----------



## dwarfcat

ALL HAIL KING MANNING! Not only did he break the record, but he showed incredible poise and maturity coming back and winning a tough game. The Colts of last year would have lost that game.


----------



## 94NDTA

dwarfcat said:


> ALL HAIL KING MANNING! Not only did he break the record, but he showed incredible poise and maturity coming back and winning a tough game. The Colts of last year would have lost that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]816272[/snapback]​


Meh...


----------



## Jewelz

dwarfcat said:


> ALL HAIL KING MANNING! Not only did he break the record, but he showed incredible poise and maturity coming back and winning a tough game. The Colts of last year would have lost that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]816272[/snapback]​


MAN I AM SOOO f*cking PISSED !!!

I wanted to go to the game so badly, but I knew it was sold out, so I am watching it at home, then in the 4th quarter, just as Manning threw to Stokley for a game-tying TD, my gf calls me and tells me that her friend's husband had THREE f*cking TICKETS to the game, two of which were unused cause his parents didn't feel like going in the f*cking FIFTH ROW, so he went to the game all by himself and he was scrambling in the last minute trying to find someone to go to the game with him. By the time, my gf found it was already too late. I was ready to kill myself I was so angry !!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Jewelz said:


> MAN I AM SOOO f*cking PISSED !!!
> 
> I wanted to go to the game so badly, but I knew it was sold out, so I am watching it at home, then in the 4th quarter, just as Manning threw to Stokley for a game-tying TD, my gf calls me and tells me that her friend's husband had THREE f*cking TICKETS to the game, two of which were unused cause his parents didn't feel like going in the f*cking FIFTH ROW, so he went to the game all by himself and he was scrambling in the last minute trying to find someone to go to the game with him. By the time, my gf found it was already too late. I was ready to kill myself I was so angry !!
> [snapback]816396[/snapback]​


That sucks....I have been trying to get tickets all year. That would have been a great game to go to.


----------



## dwarfcat

Jewelz said:


> MAN I AM SOOO f*cking PISSED !!!
> 
> I wanted to go to the game so badly, but I knew it was sold out, so I am watching it at home, then in the 4th quarter, just as Manning threw to Stokley for a game-tying TD, my gf calls me and tells me that her friend's husband had THREE f*cking TICKETS to the game, two of which were unused cause his parents didn't feel like going in the f*cking FIFTH ROW, so he went to the game all by himself and he was scrambling in the last minute trying to find someone to go to the game with him. By the time, my gf found it was already too late. I was ready to kill myself I was so angry !!
> [snapback]816396[/snapback]​


Holy sh*t dude............it would have been better to have never known about those tickets once it was too late. I tried to find some for almost 2 weeks on e-bay, but tickets were going through the roof. We will be having a home playoff game. Do you know when tickets go on sale for that? Last year I was able to get 2 tickets in the lower level for less than face value by bidding on them late new years eve. The guy we got the tickets off of said he sold his upper deck tickets for twice what we paid for lower level, it was sweet.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I have lost all hope in the Jets offense! That O-line looked absolutely f*cking pathetic and didn't get sh*t done against the Patriot D. Chad Pennington needs to fix something, either he's getting to confident or he needs to get hit really hard because he isn't helping that O-line out. Curtis Martin is still the man, even though he ran for less than 100 yds, he still did his sh*t. Wayne Chrebet and Santana Moss did their part, but Pennington did not deliver. Oh, and f*cking Jarrad Sowell(?) fucked everything up when he dropped the worlds easiest past to get the Jets a 1st down and rolling. Jesus christ, that o-line needs to realize that a "hurry-up" offense is the way to play, you hurry up and you get the defense all confused. f*cking A!

Jets D didn't look bad though.

The Colts deserve to be in the Superbowl. They deserve to play with the Atlanta Falcons. f*ck NE, f*ck Pittsburgh. The colts all the way!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

A few notes on the Steelers/Ravens game.

The Ravens only had the ball 2 times in the whole second half.

The Steelers didn't punt for the second game in a row. There had never been a game where the Steelers didn't punt in a game before this year. This is the 3rd time they did it this year.

It feels oh so good to shut the Ravens up once and for all.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

One Bad Malafaala said:


> A few notes on the Steelers/Ravens game.
> 
> The Ravens only had the ball 2 times in the whole second half.
> 
> The Steelers didn't punt for the second game in a row. There had never been a game where the Steelers didn't punt in a game before this year. This is the 3rd time they did it this year.
> 
> It feels oh so good to shut the Ravens up once and for all.
> [snapback]816932[/snapback]​


I hate your team too!


----------



## the grinch

the team that deserves to go to the super bowl is the team the gets to go to the super bowl. You gotta win in the playoffs first than you deserve it. I like the colts, and pittsburgh. I dont think pittsburgh's rookie quarterback is going to come up big in the playoffs. That mistake is awaiting him. Props to the bus he has played his ass of this year very impressed with him this year.

P.S. someone assasinate Joey Harrington. Last 2 games he did alright but 2 games aint enough for me I am tired of the lions loosing.


----------



## Fido

Whats your guy's take on the SF VS Patriot game? I kinda wanna bite that one, but Patriots might just use the "win and get out" strategy and not use their starters...


----------



## Jewelz

What, noone's discussing the playoff match-ups ?

NFC is ridiculous - how the hell does a team like Minnesota make the playoffs (no offense, 94NDTA) ? I mean they finished 8-8 and lost 7 out of their last 10

My predictions

Chargers over Jets
Colts over Broncos

Seahawks over Rams
Packers over Vikings

basically, home teams win this weekend


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> What, noone's discussing the playoff match-ups ?
> 
> NFC is ridiculous - how the hell does a team like Minnesota make the playoffs (no offense, 94NDTA) ? I mean they finished 8-8 and lost 7 out of their last 10
> 
> My predictions
> 
> Chargers over Jets
> Colts over Broncos
> 
> Seahawks over Rams
> Packers over Vikings
> 
> basically, home teams win this weekend
> [snapback]826495[/snapback]​


No love for the vikings









If you look at most of there losses, they were within 3 points. There are 4 games that could have gone either way (3 point diff). They could easily be 12-4.


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> No love for the vikings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at most of there losses, they were within 3 points. There are 4 games that could have gone either way (3 point diff). They could easily be 12-4.
> [snapback]826503[/snapback]​


hey, ability to pull out close games is one of the ingredients that makes a team playoff and championship caliber - wouldn't you agree ?


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> hey, ability to pull out close games is one of the ingredients that makes a team playoff and championship caliber - wouldn't you agree ?
> [snapback]826522[/snapback]​


Yeah.....but sometimes you get ripped off too.










Someday my Vikings will win the superbowl.

I swear to god, it is harder to be a vikings fan than any other team.

Cool vikvings fan facts: My spanish teacher destroyed HER 1 month old 54 inch big screen TV during the '98 loss to the Falcons.

Another cool fact: I skipped my confirmation (Catholic Church, big deal) the same day to watch the Vikings lose to the Falcons. I was "sick"


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Yeah.....but sometimes you get ripped off too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday my Vikings will win the superbowl.
> 
> I swear to god, it is harder to be a vikings fan than any other team.
> 
> Cool vikvings fan facts: My spanish teacher destroyed HER 1 month old 54 inch big screen TV during the '98 loss to the Falcons.
> 
> Another cool fact: I skipped my confirmation (Catholic Church, big deal) the same day to watch the Vikings lose to the Falcons. I was "sick"
> [snapback]826529[/snapback]​


I remember that game, wasn't that when Gary Anderson missed an easy field goal or something ?


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> I remember that game, wasn't that when Gary Anderson missed an easy field goal or something ?
> [snapback]826531[/snapback]​


Yes...chip shot, only one he missed all year after breaking the single treak record.

Towards the end of the game, There were 3 times we could have ended the game where Robert Smith ran out of bounds and stopped the clock, Falcons had no time out, we could have run down the clock, instead we let the Falcons come back. That is JUST as upsetting


----------



## Jewelz

yup, that was the year when Denver w/ Elway beat Falcons in the Super Bowl


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> yup, that was the year when Denver w/ Elway beat Falcons in the Super Bowl
> [snapback]826541[/snapback]​


WE would have SMOKED Elway. To date, there still isn't a team that has scored as many points in a year as the '98 vikings.

We are also the only team to go 15-1 an NOT win a superbowl, let alone go to one.

We are also the only team to go 6-0 the first 6 games and not make it to the playoffs.








I went to the Doctors office 2 days after the last GB vikings game, and they said 4 out of 5 people who had high blood pressure made a comment of it being attributed to the loss or the vikings season.


----------



## Fido

Coulda shoulda woulda for the Vikings.

I say give it to the packers by 6 or more points! (packers vs vikings)

Colts over Denver of course, but not sure on points. You guys think the colts can cover by 10?

Chargers over jets i say it will be total of over 44pts.

Rams and seahawks not sure. It will be under 52 pt total though.


----------



## Jewelz

How long till I start seeing Filo on my TV on Saturday mornings advertising his 100 % certain guarantee pics of the week wagering hotline ?


----------



## Fido

Why dont you give point spreads jewelz?


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> Coulda shoulda woulda for the Vikings.
> 
> I say give it to the packers by 6 or more points! (packers vs vikings)
> 
> Colts over Denver of course, but not sure on points. You guys think the colts can cover by 10?
> 
> Chargers over jets i say it will be total of over 44pts.
> Rams and seahawks not sure. It will be under 52 pt total though.
> [snapback]826723[/snapback]​


I'm not making excuses.

Also, always voting for the pack is gonna come back to bite your ass one of these days. They have the most intense rivalry in football. At the start of this year, of their 85 games together, 42 wins have gone to the vikings, 42 to the packers, and 1 tie (42-44 now). No matter how good either team is doing during the year, the games are always close and could go eitherway.

We'll see what happens this sunday.


----------



## Fido

Wanna make an online bet? muahha I think the cheese is on a roll. Farve is smokin.


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> Why dont you give point spreads jewelz?
> [snapback]826748[/snapback]​


I dunno, why should I ? I don't have anything against gambling as I've bet on games before myself - but usually I just try to enjoy the games without worrying about who to bet on


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> Wanna make an online bet? muahha I think the cheese is on a roll. Farve is smokin.
> [snapback]826755[/snapback]​


I refuse to make bets on vikings packer games now, no matter how good either team is doing. Lets just say the vikings will not go without a fight.

I also find this funny comming from a guy who has never played or even watched football up untill this year.

EDIT: as with Jewelz, I enjoy the game, I actually watch the games, and I don't rely on others to make my decisions for on who they think is going to win.


----------



## the grinch

Trust me it aint very easy being a lion fan. Oh and Elway wouldnt have lost to the vikings. That was elways year. Greatest quarterback i have seen, IMO. Manning is pushing up his ranks, but still dont have the superbowls elway did or Montana.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> I refuse to make bets on vikings packer games now, no matter how good either team is doing. Lets just say the vikings will not go without a fight.
> 
> I also find this funny comming from a guy who has never played or even watched football up untill this year.
> 
> EDIT: as with Jewelz, I enjoy the game, I actually watch the games, and I don't rely on others to make my decisions for on who they think is going to win.
> [snapback]826762[/snapback]​


lol your comment is ignorant. I have been watching football since I could turn the TV on. I remember seeing Joe Montana when I was like 5. I have never relied on anyone to make decisions for me.

Jewelez--if you know football well enough, why not give a point spread number on your Colts?


----------



## 94NDTA

the grinch said:


> Trust me it aint very easy being a lion fan. Oh and Elway wouldnt have lost to the vikings. That was elways year. Greatest quarterback i have seen, IMO. Manning is pushing up his ranks, but still dont have the superbowls elway did or Montana.
> [snapback]826767[/snapback]​


Are you kidding me?

1998 vikings 
points scored : 556
points allowed: 296

1998 Broncos
Points scored: 501
Points allowed: 309

the 1998 Vikings were ranked first in almost every single statistic.

As for Being a lions fan....yeah it would be hard, but I still think a Vikings fan would be harder. Over the years, the vikings have had an awesome winning percentage, and have always had good teams, but always fall short when it counts.

Lions have had very few good years, so they can expect failure.

I bring it back to the blue ball theory, it's like having awesome sex only to get blue balled and not blow your load at the end. Philly fans can relate.


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> lol your comment is ignorant. I have been watching football since I could turn the TV on. I remember seeing Joe Montana when I was like 5. I have never relied on anyone to make decisions for me.
> Jewelez--if you know football well enough, why not give a point spread number on your Colts?
> [snapback]826781[/snapback]​


I recall a thread you posted where you even said yourself you don't fallow football, would you like me to find that thread for you?


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> Jewelez--if you know football well enough, why not give a point spread number on your Colts?
> [snapback]826781[/snapback]​


I am not good at predictions. If I had to guess, I say they win by 10


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Colts/Falcons in superbowl!

Still got faith in my Jets at San Diego next week, but the way the offense is going....its gonna be nasty. Pennington better straighten up or I see his job being taken up by his 2nd string



> I have been watching football since I could turn the TV on. I remember seeing Joe Montana when I was like 5. I have never relied on anyone to make decisions for me.
> Jewelez--if you know football well enough, why not give a point spread number on your Colts?


What the hell does point-spread have to do anything with football knowledge? Point-spread is for gambling purposes and ONLY serves that purposes. And from what I remember you weren't big into football until you came on and started askign questions, most likely reading ESPN/NFL.com/CBSSPORTSLINE.com.......

Also your statement about "never relying on anyone to make decisions for you"...you're asking peoples opinions on your team INFLUENCING your decision...i see that as relying on someone to win


----------



## dwarfcat

YES!!!!!!!! Scored colts playoff tickets on e-bay! Upperdeck 20 yard line 18 rows up. I think I got them for a few bucks under face. Cant wait for them to get here. I think ill make a sign that says Colts BOUND FOR superbowl CBS, look for me.


----------



## Jewelz

dwarfcat said:


> YES!!!!!!!! Scored colts playoff tickets on e-bay! Upperdeck 20 yard line 18 rows up. I think I got them for a few bucks under face. Cant wait for them to get here. I think ill make a sign that says Colts BOUND FOR superbowl CBS, look for me.
> [snapback]826838[/snapback]​


I hate you

(unless you got an extra one you'd be willing to sell )


----------



## dwarfcat

Jewelz said:


> I hate you
> (unless you got an extra one you'd be willing to sell )
> [snapback]826848[/snapback]​


:rasp: 
Right now I dont, if my buddy flakes on me ill tell ya. If not I plan on gettin camera happy, itll be just like you were all at the game.


----------



## Jewelz

dwarfcat said:


> :rasp:
> Right now I dont, if my buddy flakes on me ill tell ya.
> [snapback]826850[/snapback]​


For real ? If he flakes out, I am so there !


----------



## Liquid

buffalo down..who's next :laugh: not alot of people thought we would get past buffalo :cough:denial:cough:.. whats that?? 1st time to go 15-1 in a season :laugh: make way baby, here we come







..


----------



## the_w8

it'll be a GOOD game this weekend...i was hopin we would get to play new orleans though....i don't wanna play the vikes three times cuz this time maybe harder, but i do have great confidence in the pack.....I'm gonna say in the vacinity of a 35-24 packer victory.


----------



## pamonster

the_w8 said:


> it'll be a GOOD game this weekend...i was hopin we would get to play new orleans though....i don't wanna play the vikes three times cuz this time maybe harder, but i do have great confidence in the pack.....I'm gonna say in the vacinity of a 35-24 packer victory.
> [snapback]827637[/snapback]​


no, packers will loose 655 to zero


----------



## blueprint

49ers got the #1 pick in the 2005 Draft.

YAY!!!


----------



## Fido

blueprint said:


> 49ers got the #1 pick in the 2005 Draft.
> 
> YAY!!!
> [snapback]828656[/snapback]​


lol they need it. I kinda feel bad cus i used to like that team, but they just blow now.


----------



## blueprint

you use to like them? what happened?


----------



## Fido

blueprint said:


> you use to like them? what happened?
> [snapback]828673[/snapback]​


I liked em since I was like 7 years old. They have been my home team for a while, but I cant cheer for a team that I know will lose in a game.


----------



## blueprint

You have to stay with your team through good times and bad times.... bad wagon fans such as yourself should be shot for whoring around each winning team each and every year.


----------



## Fido

blueprint said:


> You have to stay with your team through good times and bad times.... bad wagon fans such as yourself should be shot for whoring around each winning team each and every year.
> [snapback]829009[/snapback]​


I dont change every year. I cheer on the packers every year. I think through the international rules of fans, you are allowed 1 switch per lifetime.


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> You have to stay with your team through good times and bad times.... bad wagon fans such as yourself should be shot for whoring around each winning team each and every year.
> [snapback]829009[/snapback]​


HEY NOW!!
I remember a certain someone who gave up on there team earlier this year, and don't you try to deny it!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> HEY NOW!!
> I remember a certain someone who gave up on there team earlier this year, and don't you try to deny it!!!!!!!
> [snapback]829052[/snapback]​


----------



## blueprint

I didn't give up or abandon them... i was just expressing my anger and frustration with the managing and the direction Terry Donahue and John York are taking the team.

They'll be back. Matt Leinart sure is looking good right now.


----------



## the_w8

filo is a true packer fan like me.....and no the pack will 566 to 0


----------



## Fido

Vikings are goin doooown: some random quote

"I dont think MOSS is completely healthy
I dont think he really cares
They dont run the ball well
Tice is coaching
They cant stop anyone on defense ad now Chevous out
Green Bay is they daddy
Game will be outside and though weather may not be a factor they would much rather be somewhere else
FAVRE looks healthy and strong
Green is rested
I think GREEN BAY will embarrass them if the weather is bad will give it some more thought and analize it some more. 
Every team seems to have a tag along celebrity. Why dont they dress up the artist formerly known as PRINCE dresup in his purple and have his lil ass doing kick stands on the sidelines. He can even give the half time speech '"


----------



## Fido

Green Bay is 14-1 all-time at home in the playoffs. Minnesota has lost 8 of its last 9 road playoff games. Trends are funny.


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> Green Bay is 14-1 all-time at home in the playoffs. Minnesota has lost 8 of its last 9 road playoff games. Trends are funny.
> [snapback]831886[/snapback]​


mkay...You keep on talkin Filo, we'll see what the outcome is.


----------



## TommyBlaze

What do you think will be the out come of the jet charger game? The
jets should run all over them, but everybody is picking the chargers
because there hot

27-17 J-E-T-S


----------



## shoe997bed263

oh my god the browns actually r going in the right direction. amazing. i hope savage will turn this thing around. by the way go colts


----------



## the_w8

jets and packs all the way


----------



## Fido

TommyBlaze said:


> What do you think will be the out come of the jet charger game? The
> jets should run all over them, but everybody is picking the chargers
> because there hot
> 
> 27-17 J-E-T-S
> [snapback]832937[/snapback]​


Random quote/predictions 


> At first glance the picks seemed easy to me, Rams and Chargers, but after reviewing the numbers it is not that easy.
> 
> Jets @ Chargers- I am starting to think that the JETS can hang close and possibly win this game outright. Here's why: The Chargers have had a phenomenal season, long winning streaks, almost beating Colts on road, etc., but after reviewing their games this season they have been consistently outgained in total yardage. You may say well they still have won haven't they? And you are right, they have. Thanks to big plays and key turnovers. The JETS on the otherhand have had their image tarnished by a crucial loss to the Rams and a beat down by the Patriots. But after careful review I've noticed that the JETS have one of the top scoring defenses in the league. They also are very tough against the run, which spells trouble for the Chargers. They played Pittsburgh tough a few weeks back, and limited the best rushing team in the NFL in their ground attack. Pennington and Martin and Moss may just be able to make enough plays to keep this one close. And am not worried about the Chargers shitting on the Jets defense because I don't see it happening.
> I am changing my mind from a prior post to JETS for these reasons.
> 
> Prediction: Jets 24-Chargers 20





> The number don't lie.
> 
> Jets 5th ranked scoring Defense in AFC
> Chargers 10th ranked scroing D
> 
> Jets are by far the least penalized team in the AFC. That is key when we are talking about a 7 point spread.
> 
> Chargers strength is their run D, it is 2nd in the AFC and it has only yielded 2 runs of 20+!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jets has 4th best run D in AFC. Has yielded 7 runs over 20+
> 
> Backdoor cover stat-SD is 2nd to last in AFC against the past.
> 
> SD has been outgained 4 out of its last 5 games in total yardage. The one game where they were not outgained was against the horrid browns, and not by coincidence that is the only game out of the last 5 that they won by MORE than 7.
> 
> THIS GAME BOILS DOWN TO ONE MAN....CHAD PENNINGTON. IF HE PLAYS WELL THEN THE JETS PLAY COMPETITIVE AND COVER. HIS ARM AND HEALTH ARE UNDER FIRE. IF HE CAN MAKE SOME THROWS THEN THE JETS WILL COVER. TURNOVERS WILL BE HUGE AS WELL AND BOTH THE JETS AND SD HAVE BEEN OUTSTANDING IN THE TURNOVER DEPARTMENT THIS SEASON. ABRAHAM WOULD BE A HUGE ADDITION TO THE JETS D-LINE IF HEALTHY, BUT IT APPEARS HE WILL SIT OUT. I LIKE THE JETS PLUS THE 7.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> mkay...You keep on talkin Filo, we'll see what the outcome is.
> [snapback]831897[/snapback]​


cold hard fact on minny

im sure you all know but the fact remains that the vikes have only won 2 of their last 21 outdoors.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Goddamn it Fido! Quit quoting sh*t from ESPN, NFL.com, SI.com, CBSSPORTSLINE.com........If I wanted to read the analysts, I'd go there and read it. I dont need another Stuart Scott posting it up on the board.



> What do you think will be the out come of the jet charger game? The
> jets should run all over them, but everybody is picking the chargers
> because there hot
> 
> 27-17 J-E-T-S


I agree as well, but not too sure it'll be 27-17. Jets are still a vibrant good team, but the Chargers are still in their game. I would almost say that LT and Curtis will both have small rushing numbers, while both QBs will have big numbers with VERY big interception numbers, at least thats what I'm predicting. It'll be at least a 1-7pt margin in the end results.


----------



## Fido

Those quotes were from normal fans predicting the games from another website...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> Those quotes were from normal fans predicting the games from another website...
> [snapback]833316[/snapback]​


Ok, I believe you Stuart Scott. So whats the point spread?


----------



## Fido

I have 2 books that I play on...point spread on the chargers vs jets game is 7 points, the over/under is set at 44, I am playing on the OVER 44, but wont touch the winner factor.


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455

If the Vikes lose this weekend, I'll be sporting my green and yellow #4 jersey from here on out. Every year this is suppose to be the team that goes to the big dance. They've been saying that since the 80's.

No line = 3+ sacks, 2 int's, 20 hurries, ect,ect.

No D = A new record for most yards in a game.(a new record is broken on the Vikes year after year even when their at their best)


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Jewelz said:


> What, noone's discussing the playoff match-ups ?
> 
> NFC is ridiculous - how the hell does a team like Minnesota make the playoffs (no offense, 94NDTA) ? I mean they finished 8-8 and lost 7 out of their last 10
> 
> My predictions
> 
> Chargers over Jets
> Colts over Broncos
> 
> Seahawks over Rams
> Packers over Vikings
> 
> basically, home teams win this weekend
> [snapback]826495[/snapback]​


Where is everyone else's predictions?

Mine are pretty much the same but Rams will definately beat the Seahawks. I don't like them, but they always seem to come through in the playoffs.


----------



## 94NDTA

Jets over Chargers
Seahawks over Rams
Vikings over Pakcers
Broncos over Indy.


----------



## Fido

all underdog calls? ^ hmmmmmm


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> all underdog calls? ^ hmmmmmm
> [snapback]834848[/snapback]​


I guess you could say that, but I have reasons for each one.
Specifically, the Vikings are VERY close to GB in all thier games. It is almost impossible for the pack to win 3 in a row against GB, even at home. Plus the Vikings have the revenge factor still.

Colts got rocked by the Broncos this sunday. The Bronco's figured how to beat the Colts and hold their score down.

Jets/Chargers, Jets are in a tougher division, Jets beat them this year allready (not by much though).... Semi-upset pick.

Rams/seahawks. Both very close....Rams should win statistically, however I pick Seahawks for an upset.


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Colts got rocked by the Broncos this sunday. The Bronco's figured how to beat the Colts and hold their score down.
> 
> [snapback]834872[/snapback]​


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA good one

You mean - the Broncos starters figured out how to beat the Colts third string players and hold their score down ?

You do realize that Manning and James and everyone only played like one series ? And that Colts didn't execute any plays out of their offensive playbook except basic runs and basic pass patterns ?


----------



## dwarfcat

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
Yep the broncs with EVERYTHING on the line found a way to edge out the Colts 2,3,4 string players. Hell sorgi made them look stupid as hell, yes SORGI.....with their season on the line they allow SORGI 2 td's.







Anyone who honestly thinks Denver has a chance is on crack.


----------



## Fido

Colts are going to the SB.


----------



## dwarfcat

Filo said:


> Colts are going to the SB.
> [snapback]834932[/snapback]​


You are a very wise man.


----------



## 94NDTA

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jewelz

Notes from final Colts - Broncos game of the regular season:



> The idea, the Indianapolis Colts said later, was to show the Denver Broncos absolutely nothing.
> 
> Well, mission accomplished.
> 
> In a game that was as meaningful to the Colts as one of Jennifer Lopez's wedding vows, they played like Sunday's game meant nothing, or less than nothing, if that's actually possible.
> 
> The Broncos threw everything at the Colts, all manner of blitzes, all kinds of bootlegs and offensive flourishes. They had no choice; they had to win.
> 
> The Colts, conversely, threw nothing at the Broncos, no stretch plays, no no-huddle attack, an approach that wasn't vanilla as much as it was, well, a badly faded taupe. It hardly seemed like a real Colts game without Peyton Manning standing behind center, jumping around and gesturing like an aerobics instructor after a third trip to Starbucks.
> 
> "We probably used about 10 percent of our playbook," said Dominic Rhodes, who replaced Edgerrin James after just one series. "Totally basic. That was stuff we learned at the beginning of training camp. When they (the Broncos) look at the tape, they won't see anything."


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> Notes from final Colts - Broncos game of the regular season:
> [snapback]835215[/snapback]​


Oh snap....I forgot the colts pulled all their starters for the game.

I still stick by my decision (colts beat the vikes by 3 points earlier this year) and I hate the colts now.


----------



## Liquid

:laugh: the steelers are the sleeper that will take it all


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> :laugh: the steelers are the sleeper that will take it all
> [snapback]835428[/snapback]​


hardly a sleeper with the best record in the league :rock:

a *sleeper* is a team with an average record capable of surprising people by causing upsets


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> hardly a sleeper with the best record in the league :rock:
> 
> a *sleeper* is a team with an average record capable of surprising people by causing upsets
> [snapback]835583[/snapback]​


yeah but everyone talks like theyre not a factor







and because of thier reputation i can understand why some feel like it is destiny for them to fail..point is, i got a good feeling this year with them taking it all


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> yeah but everyone talks like theyre not a factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because of thier reputation i can understand why some feel like it is destiny for them to fail..point is, i got a good feeling this year with them taking it all
> [snapback]835619[/snapback]​


dude, I was just in my barber shop waiting in line and I was reading Sporting News magazine.. like 6 out of 8 of their columnists are picking Steelers to make it to the Super Bowl and half of them are picking them to win it all; only one guy was picking the Colts to go to SB..

So I would say that they're getting their due respect - well, at least in that one magazine


----------



## Fido

Steelers arnt gonna take the SB.


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> dude, I was just in my barber shop waiting in line and I was reading Sporting News magazine.. like 6 out of 8 of their columnists are picking Steelers to make it to the Super Bowl and half of them are picking them to win it all; only one guy was picking the Colts to go to SB..
> 
> So I would say that they're getting their due respect - well, at least in that one magazine
> [snapback]835630[/snapback]​


yeah i guess after they beat buffalo, people have been giving proper respects, even marino is saying steelers to the sb







..i dunno, its been along time coming guess i think they deserve fire works for going 15-1..especially when the whole season i've been surrounded by " they'll never get past the pats or eagles"


----------



## Jewelz

wow a heartbreak for the Seahawks... oh well..


----------



## Jewelz

Uh oh... !!! J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS .... flirting with an upset.. !!!

Are you watching, Prodigal ?


----------



## Jewelz

Congratulations Prodigal !!!!

WOW !!!


----------



## dwarfcat

Holy sh*t! What great games today. That chargers game had me on edge. Its a shame the Jets won.........I still hate them from the good ole days of them and the colts being in the same division. I hope tomorrow isnt a close game or I just may have a heart attack in the dome.


----------



## TommyBlaze

Bartons personal foul lamost made me had a heart attack!!!! I was figuring it was 
going to de the same ol jets story....shoulda coulda woulda. Can you say this might turn into a cinderella story


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> I guess you could say that, but I have reasons for each one.
> Specifically, the Vikings are VERY close to GB in all thier games. It is almost impossible for the pack to win 3 in a row against GB, even at home. Plus the Vikings have the revenge factor still.
> 
> [snapback]834872[/snapback]​


Face the music 94NDTA. Your Vikings suck this year. Blame it on coaching, personell problems, Mandy Ross's tantrums...whatever. This is not their year. Plain and simple the Packers are a better football team than the Vikings. We are not without our short comings (like defense) but we have a much better attitude and team chemistry. The Vikings are so one dimensional....passing, that's it!

On the downside, I expect the Packers to lose in Atlanta.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ProdigalMarine said:


> Goddamn it Fido! Quit quoting sh*t from ESPN, NFL.com, SI.com, CBSSPORTSLINE.com........If I wanted to read the analysts, I'd go there and read it. I dont need another Stuart Scott posting it up on the board.
> I agree as well, but not too sure it'll be 27-17. Jets are still a vibrant good team, but the Chargers are still in their game. I would almost say that LT and Curtis will both have small rushing numbers, while both QBs will have big numbers with VERY big interception numbers, at least thats what I'm predicting. It'll be at least a 1-7pt margin in the end results.
> [snapback]833311[/snapback]​


I don't want to rub it in, but who called this game? Me! Everything I stated was ALMOST true!

I said that both Martin and LT will have low-run yardage but big impacts...and what happened? Both Martin and LT caught a combined total of 13 receptions for 100yds, but only ran under 100yds. What?!

Also stated that both QBs would have big games.....look at the stats:
*Pennington: 23/33, 279yds, 2 TDs
Brees: 31/42, 319, 2TDs*
Only thing that didn't come true was the interceptions galore.

And the Jets did win by 3pts, I stated 1-7pt spread. See Fido, thats how you pick pt spreads and gamble, you watch and analyze the game, not go off by what some prick on ESPN says!

Jets/Steelers, thats what I'm calling.



> Uh oh... !!! J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS .... flirting with an upset.. !!!
> 
> Are you watching, Prodigal ?


f*cking Eric Barton and his penelty! I was bouncing in my rack hootin and hollaring about the would-be game ending sack, until they called the penelty on his dumbass for roughing the passer, thats when I fell out of my rack infuriated. Goddamn idiot almost cost us the game! Well, he pushed it into OT where the rookie's FG went wide right. Good job newbie!


----------



## Fido

^ gotta give credit to you man, you used your crystal ball and fuckin PWNED predictions for that game. Meh I broke even today cus I won some $$ on the Rams game, but lossed some $$ on the Charger game.

Im still pressed on Vikings/GB over 49pts! And colts for the win by 10 or more! Damn todays games made me have a couple heart attacks lol.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> Im still pressed on Vikings/GB over 49pts! And colts for the win by 10 or more! Damn todays games made me have a couple heart attacks lol.
> [snapback]836355[/snapback]​


Here I make it easy!

1st Half:

Vikings/Packers: 14-17 = 31

2nd Half:

Vikings/Packers: 7-10 = 17

End result: 21-27 Packers Total score over 35, under 49


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> Notes from final Colts - Broncos game of the regular season:
> [snapback]835215[/snapback]​


 food for thought: same exact scenerio with the steelers and buffalo game....except the steelers won :laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> Face the music 94NDTA. Your Vikings suck this year. Blame it on coaching, personell problems, Mandy Ross's tantrums...whatever. This is not their year. Plain and simple the Packers are a better football team than the Vikings. We are not without our short comings (like defense) but we have a much better attitude and team chemistry. The Vikings are so one dimensional....passing, that's it!
> 
> On the downside, I expect the Packers to lose in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]836275[/snapback]​


The vikes have lost 5 games that were within 3 points.

Also...Vikes are 18th in rushing....Packers are 10th, averaging 5 more yards a game...not bad for a team down to there 4th and 3rd string running backs most of the year, and only getting our main rusher back a couple games ago. AS for defense....Packers don't have anything to be proud about....being ranked 25 and the vikings ranked 28th. Our total offense is ranked number 4, pack is number 3, seperated by 1 yard. They are very similar teams.

Also, what do you expect me to do? NOT back my team? As long as they are still in it, I will be chearring for them.


----------



## Fido

ProdigalMarine said:


> Here I make it easy!
> 
> 1st Half:
> 
> Vikings/Packers: 14-17 = 31
> 
> 2nd Half:
> 
> Vikings/Packers: 7-10 = 17
> 
> End result: 21-27 Packers Total score over 35, under 49
> [snapback]836387[/snapback]​


We will see. Good thing I went with the OVER on the colts game. Its 42-17 with 11 mins left!


----------



## Jewelz

Randy Moss just pretended to moon the Green Bay fans.. hilarious..


----------



## Fido

^ lol the Fox commentators said it was tasteless and uncalled for.


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> ^ lol the Fox commentators said it was tasteless and uncalled for.
> [snapback]837127[/snapback]​


that's because it was tasteless and uncalled for


----------



## pamonster

Vikings just won, packers got pwned, what a great thing to watch, the viks killed them at home. hahhahahahaha
VIKINGS!


----------



## Fido

wtf marine pwned this game again...


----------



## 94NDTA

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

ALL YOU NAY SAYERS CAN EAT CROW!!!!!

FILO CAN EAT IT HARDCORE!!!

YOU GOTTA HAVE FAITH!!!

Skol Vikings, let's win this game, Skol Vikings, honor your name, Go get that first down, Then get a touchdown. Rock 'em . . . Sock 'em, Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Go Vikings, run up the score, You'll hear us yell for more. . .V-I-K-I-N-G-S
Skol, Vikings, let's go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido

Man I am tired of this bullshit Farve throwing games. I honestly think someone is paying his ass. WTF was with that pass 4 yards past line of scrim. and like 3 interceptions? Im done with GB...call me a bandwagon hopper, but I am no longer a packer fan.


----------



## 94NDTA

Filo said:


> Man I am tired of this bullshit Farve throwing games. I honestly think someone is paying his ass. WTF was with that pass 4 yards past line of scrim. and like 3 interceptions? Im done with GB...call me a bandwagon hopper, but I am no longer a packer fan.
> [snapback]837175[/snapback]​


He has the highest TD:INT ratio ever....what do you expect from him. Oh man it FEELS GOOD TO SHUT ALL YOU GB FANS UP!!!


----------



## Fido

Yes its true,







im shut up now


----------



## Jewelz

OWNED !!!


----------



## pamonster

94NDTA said:


> He has the highest TD:INT ratio ever....what do you expect from him. Oh man it FEELS GOOD TO SHUT ALL YOU GB FANS UP!!!
> [snapback]837241[/snapback]​


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> wtf marine pwned this game again...
> [snapback]837166[/snapback]​


Yes, yes I did. Although what I did call was incorrect for the most part, but you were betting total score and I did say under 49....so yea....

....you just suck at betting over/under games!

Want a straw with your glass of milk? That way you can suck it up while you cry over your misfortunes.


----------



## Jason_s

Jewelz said:


> that's because it was tasteless and uncalled for
> [snapback]837148[/snapback]​


Which is what made it hilarious.







I can't believe they pulled it out. Hell, if the Vikes can keep playing like they did today they might have a shot at the superbowl. Without TO, Philly will have a very hard time keeping up in points. So long as they don't implode, like usual, they might just have a chance.









I know I'd love to see a Colts vs. Vikings superbowl...an offensive extravaganza.


----------



## pamonster

Jason_s said:


> Which is what made it hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they pulled it out. Hell, if the Vikes can keep playing like they did today they might have a shot at the superbowl. Without TO, Philly will have a very hard time keeping up in points. So long as they don't implode, like usual, they might just have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'd love to see a Colts vs. Vikings superbowl...an offensive extravaganza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]837341[/snapback]​


Viks Colts would be sweet :nod:


----------



## 94NDTA

pamonster said:


> Viks Colts would be sweet :nod:
> [snapback]837544[/snapback]​


Note, Vikings lost to the colts AT Indy by 3 points scored at the last second during the regular season, without moss, on our 4th string RB, and a plethura of injuries.

I still don't know if we could pull it out against the COLTS if we did get there.


----------



## Fido

So whats your guy's picks for this weekend. I'll go first so you all can poke fun!

Pittsburg by 9 or more points for the win and UNDER 34 points for the total. Colts should be able to clean the Patriots, but not sure on it. Vikings will beat the Eagles, but wont touch that game, not sure on Rams and Falcons, yet. Have to ponder more...


----------



## mori0174

Serrapygo said:


> Face the music 94NDTA. Your Vikings suck this year. Blame it on coaching, personell problems, Mandy Ross's tantrums...whatever. This is not their year. Plain and simple the Packers are a better football team than the Vikings. We are not without our short comings (like defense) but we have a much better attitude and team chemistry. The Vikings are so one dimensional....passing, that's it!
> 
> On the downside, I expect the Packers to lose in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]836275[/snapback]​


Its too bad you are eating your words right now. Do they taste good?


----------



## mori0174

Jewelz said:


> that's because it was tasteless and uncalled for
> [snapback]837148[/snapback]​


and it was freaking hilarious.

my picks for the weekend...

steelers over jets

atlanta over st. louis

vikings over eagles

colts over pats


----------



## pamonster

mori0174 said:


> and it was freaking hilarious.
> 
> my picks for the weekend...
> 
> steelers over jets
> 
> atlanta over st. louis
> 
> vikings over eagles
> 
> colts over pats
> [snapback]838040[/snapback]​


those sound good to me :nod:


----------



## Jewelz

mori0174 said:


> and it was freaking hilarious.
> 
> my picks for the weekend...
> 
> steelers over jets
> 
> atlanta over st. louis
> 
> vikings over eagles
> 
> colts over pats
> [snapback]838040[/snapback]​


What would be funnier if he actually took his pants down.. I mean if you do it, do it all the way


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> Mannings Stats: 66.2% 1321yards passing 14TD's 3INT's, 113.07 rating
> Daunte Culpepper 72.7%, 1341yards passing, 13TD's, 1INT, 124.85 rating
> 
> Plus Daunte can run the ball, plus, that is with one fewer games played than manning. Maybe thats why he is ranked number 1 right now...:nod:
> [snapback]697154[/snapback]​


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=1963651

M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!


----------



## Jewelz

Poseidon X said:


> Manning cant win the big game... colts are way over rated and he will not win the mvp... Tikki barber is having the most impressive season thus far
> [snapback]705849[/snapback]​


M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=1963651
> 
> M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
> M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
> M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
> M-V-P !!! M-V-P !!!! M-V-P !!!!
> [snapback]838348[/snapback]​


He more than deserves it. It's almost a slap in the face that he didn't get ALL the votes.

Culpepper still had a very stellar season, you can't argue that.


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> He more than deserves it. It's almost a slap in the face that he didn't get ALL the votes.
> 
> Culpepper still had a very stellar season, you can't argue that.
> [snapback]838363[/snapback]​


Yeah... still gotta love Poisedon X saying that Tiki Barber should get it


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> Yeah... still gotta love Poisedon X saying that Tiki Barber should get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]838368[/snapback]​


I swear to god I will be on cloud 9 if the vikings beat the eagles.

Whats most impressive about Manning is his over 5:1 td int ratio and his low sacks.
If his completetion percentage were higher and he had more yard, he would have been the most impressive QB I have ever seen. Now if he could only run, the colts would be unstoppable.


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> He more than deserves it. It's almost a slap in the face that he didn't get ALL the votes.
> 
> Culpepper still had a very stellar season, you can't argue that.
> [snapback]838363[/snapback]​


I also agree, manning has turned into a star this season, he deserves it HANDS DOWN. He is always consistent and helps his team get it done.


----------



## dwarfcat

94NDTA said:


> He more than deserves it. It's almost a slap in the face that he didn't get ALL the votes.
> 
> Culpepper still had a very stellar season, you can't argue that.
> [snapback]838363[/snapback]​


That is a slap in the face VICK?!?! VICK!!??! took a vote. Jesus Christ the most over rated QB in the history of the game takes a vote from one of the BEST qb's to ever play the game. It wouldnt be half as bad if that one vote went to mcnabb or culpepper. I puked alittle in my throat when i read Vick took one of mannings votes. Just look at Vicks numbers.


----------



## 94NDTA

dwarfcat said:


> That is a slap in the face VICK?!?! VICK!!??! took a vote. Jesus Christ the most over rated QB in the history of the game takes a vote from one of the BEST qb's to ever play the game. It wouldnt be half as bad if that one vote went to mcnabb or culpepper. I puked alittle in my throat when i read Vick took one of mannings votes. Just look at Vicks numbers.
> [snapback]838655[/snapback]​


Did you see his game against KC? That is the single worst game I have ever seen any QB play....ever...rookie or pro. He was friggen pulled from the game he was doing so horrible.

Daunte could have as many rushing yards as Vick if he ran every other down, but instead, he decides to actually do his job. When Vick hurts his legs, or can't run anymore, the falcons are in a world of hurt.


----------



## Jewelz

Yeah well.. must've been someone based out of Atlanta that voted for Vick


----------



## 94NDTA

Jewelz said:


> Yeah well.. must've been someone based out of Atlanta that voted for Vick
> [snapback]838679[/snapback]​


You seriousley would have to be INSANE to vote for Vick....he had nearly as many TD's as he has had INTs. He has had MORE fumbles than TD's as well. He has a 58 % completion, and a 78% QB rating for christe sake.


----------



## TommyBlaze

The reason vick got A vote is because how many other falcons can you name off the top of your head.....now look at their record. Everybody should relax its 1 vote


----------



## Jewelz

TommyBlaze said:


> The reason vick got A vote is because how many other falcons can you name off the top of your head.....now look at their record. Everybody should relax its 1 vote
> [snapback]838698[/snapback]​


Warrick Dunn

TJ Duckett

Keith Brooking

Patrick Kerney


----------



## Fido

Is it kosher to root for a team to go to the superbowl, or is that bandwagonning?


----------



## usmctowgnr

BENGALS 05/06


----------



## Jewelz

Oh I am sorry - forgot about the pro bowl tight end Algae Crumpler


----------



## 94NDTA

TommyBlaze said:


> The reason vick got A vote is because how many other falcons can you name off the top of your head.....now look at their record. Everybody should relax its 1 vote
> [snapback]838698[/snapback]​


There still is NO reason to vote for him other than his rushing yards, which aren't even that impressive.


----------



## TommyBlaze

First of all its not all about stats. If manning has the same stats and the colts have a losing record he doesnt win the mvp. Secondly if manning and vick were injured
the colts would of still made the playoffs and the falcons would have a losing record. Vick is more valuable to his team he has no supporting cast no recievers nada zippo. Iam not saying shouldnt have won the mvp iam just justifying a single vote for vick


----------



## 94NDTA

TommyBlaze said:


> First of all its not all about stats. If manning has the same stats and the colts have a losing record he doesnt win the mvp. Secondly if manning and vick were injured
> the colts would of still made the playoffs and the falcons would have a losing record. Vick is more valuable to his team he has no supporting cast no recievers nada zippo. Iam not saying shouldnt have won the mvp iam just justifying a single vote for vick
> [snapback]838769[/snapback]​


You can't be seriouse. Just because the rest of his team sucked (in your opinion) he should get MVP? THERE are MANY MANY other players that did MUCH MUCH more this year that are getting now credit. As for the colts making the playoffs, Manning IS there offense. He keeps them together. There defense blows donkey balls. I doubt they would have made it to the playoffs. THERE IS NOTHING that justifies even the THOUGHT of one vote for Vick. THERE IS NOTHING in his QB stats that even come close to ANYTHING that could be MVP. Thats play a big factor because they are reflections of how you play. That vote should got to someone who deserves it. Vick is one of the WORST QB's in the league.


----------



## TommyBlaze

Like i said its not all about the stats, and like i said earlier iam not saying vick should be mvp read before you write


----------



## TommyBlaze

Like i said its not all about the stats, and like i said earlier iam not saying vick should be mvp read before you write. I guess you are right vick is the worst qb in the league with a first round bye...get your head out of your ass


----------



## 94NDTA

TommyBlaze said:


> Like i said its not all about the stats, and like i said earlier iam not saying vick should be mvp read before you write
> [snapback]838787[/snapback]​


When you have stats like manning, it's kinda hard to have a losing record.

So are you saying just because the Falcons have a winning record, very little of which is contributed by VICK, that it justifies a vote for MVP?

I'm saying there is VERY LITTLE good Vick has done for his team. He doesn't deserve this vote in the least.


----------



## TommyBlaze

You are right. He probably doesnt deserve it...but i understand how he got it. Manning had the year of all years hopefully he doesnt end up like kelly and marino sh*t load of records but no rings.


----------



## Jason_s

Tommyblaze, I agree with you except for one thing



> Vick is more valuable to his team he has no supporting cast no recievers nada zippo


You can't say he has no receivers because he does have Peerless Price and Algae Crumpler.







Anyway, look at the Falcons last year when Vick was hurt. They had a terrible record, but when he came back they started winning again. This year he's healthy and they have the second best record in the NFC. You can't say Vick isn't important to his team and not a great player. He may not be the best QB in the league but he's a fantastic football player and he's crucial to his team's success.

Culpepper should have gotten a few MVP votes as well. Culpepper was first or second in many QB categories and had a fantastic season.


----------



## 94NDTA

Jason_s said:


> Tommyblaze, I agree with you except for one thing
> You can't say he has no receivers because he does have Peerless Price and Algae Crumpler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, look at the Falcons last year when Vick was hurt. They had a terrible record, but when he came back they started winning again. This year he's healthy and they have the second best record in the NFC. You can't say Vick isn't important to his team and not a great player. He may not be the best QB in the league but he's a fantastic football player and he's crucial to his team's success.
> 
> Culpepper should have gotten a few MVP votes as well. Culpepper was first or second in many QB categories and had a fantastic season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]839183[/snapback]​


Most completetions, most yards, highest completion percentage, very few INT's (12 for almost 550 passes he threw) 39 touchdowns (4 games without moss, who averages 2 TD's a game). Not to mention he is the leading rusher on our team. His season was very similar to mannings, cept the vikes would run in TD's in the red zone instead of trying to get a pass TD. The only down side is he had a good number sacks. If moss had stayed healthy and there wasn't such a cluster f*ck in our ever changing runningbacks, he could have given Manning a run for his money. Manning more than deserved what he got though.


----------



## dwarfcat

If manning would have played more than one possesion in that final game he would have had more passing yards too.


----------



## 94NDTA

dwarfcat said:


> If manning would have played more than one possesion in that final game he would have had more passing yards too.
> [snapback]839304[/snapback]​


Very true. That is damn impressive for basically playing 15 games.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> The vikes have lost 5 games that were within 3 points.
> 
> Also...Vikes are 18th in rushing....Packers are 10th, averaging 5 more yards a game...not bad for a team down to there 4th and 3rd string running backs most of the year, and only getting our main rusher back a couple games ago. AS for defense....Packers don't have anything to be proud about....being ranked 25 and the vikings ranked 28th. Our total offense is ranked number 4, pack is number 3, seperated by 1 yard. They are very similar teams.
> 
> Also, what do you expect me to do? NOT back my team? As long as they are still in it, I will be chearring for them.
> [snapback]836666[/snapback]​


Time for me to eat some crow.







What I expected you to do was be realistic! Here's the reality... it really doesn't matter, because the Vikings won't advance to the Superbowl and neither were the Packers going to. It's all in the AFC this year baby! The Vikes spent their emotions at Lambeau field. What a grand form of retribution for you guys to rub us out of the playoffs, my hat is off to ya.

GO COLTS!!!


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> Time for me to eat some crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I expected you to do was be realistic! Here's the reality... it really doesn't matter, because the Vikings won't advance to the Superbowl and neither were the Packers going to. It's all in the AFC this year baby! The Vikes spent their emotions at Lambeau field. What a grand form of retribution for you guys to rub us out of the playoffs, my hat is off to ya.
> 
> GO COLTS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]839401[/snapback]​


Stranger things have happened. Wildcrad teams have won the superbowl before! I must always keep faith, I must always support my team, I must always be unrealistic.

Go Vikings.


----------



## 94NDTA

Also, for the moss "moon", they are blowing that WAY out of proportion. The networks are just searching for another scandle or incidant to capitalize on (ahem ron artest ahem) It's just a bunch of butthurt packers fan (some) and whiney announcers who have always loved the pack and suck Favres cack every sunday that are complaining about it. Everytime Minnesota comes to GB, there is a ritual for the fans to moon the bus comming in, moss was just playing around with them, and now, since moss is an easy target, they lash out on him cuz their team sucked it up. ESPN, FOX, and ABC have never had anouncers who liked the vikings. f*ck 'em.


----------



## the_w8

well alls i have to say is go vikings make t he nfc north proud....and moss please don't embarass the north either...i hope the nfc wins it this year, but its not lookin too hot.....my second team is still in at least (jets) go Jets woooohooooooo.


----------



## Jason_s

> If manning would have played more than one possesion in that final game he would have had more passing yards too.


Very true, but you know what's really scary? To go along with the awesome numbers Manning had and the fact of had he played the last game he could have had the most passing yards...if Edgerrin had played all of the last game he could have won the rushing title.







That's what makes their offense *really* scary. Most of the great passing teams of the past couldn't run the ball very well. Just like the Vikes who can't run the ball very well, though Onterrio Smith looked good agains GB and will be a good one for them in the future. However, the Colt's can rut to set up the pass, or pass to set up the run. If the right one don't get ya then the left one will.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Payton Manning gets his 2nd straight MVP award!



> *Manning adds second straight MVP to list of achievements *
> Jan. 10, 2005
> SportsLine.com wire reports
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS -- When Peyton Manning sees his name alongside some of the great players in NFL history, he beams with pride.
> 
> Manning's phenomenal season earned him his second straight Associated Press NFL most valuable player award -- and he came within one vote of being a unanimous choice. He joined the likes of Joe Montana, John Unitas, Steve Young and Kurt Warner as quarterbacks with two MVP awards. Brett Favre is the only player to win it three times.


He deserves it, all he needs now is that ring to complete it all!


----------



## Jewelz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Payton Manning gets his 2nd straight MVP award!
> He deserves it, all he needs now is that ring to complete it all!
> [snapback]840619[/snapback]​


Yes, that's probably why the last two pages of this thread have been about Manning winning the MVP....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Jewelz said:


> Yes, that's probably why the last two pages of this thread have been about Manning winning the MVP....
> [snapback]840627[/snapback]​


Yea, I kinda got that AFTER I posted my post. Oops.


----------



## Liquid

yeah well to hell with with manning and the colts, steelers gonna break alot of hearts this year


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Liquid said:


> steelers gonna break alot of hearts this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841365[/snapback]​










All their fans? I am picking the Jets to upset the Steelers.


----------



## Liquid

JD_MAN said:


> :nod: All their fans? I am picking the Jets to upset the Steelers.
> [snapback]841584[/snapback]​










i'd take that bet again


----------



## KumbiaQueens

Filo says Steelers will PWN.


----------



## TommyBlaze

If J. abraham plays Jets have a shot. Plus this is Rothlisberger's first playoff game who knows hows he's going to play.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> JD_MAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> All their fans? I am picking the Jets to upset the Steelers.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: i'd take that bet again
> [snapback]841664[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm up for that bet as well. 
Jets over Steelers....even though I have this shaky feeling that it might not happen.....still got faith in my boy Pennington and Martin as well as the team!











> Filo says Steelers will PWN.


Fido also got PWN'd to the banned forum. Whats he gotta say to that?


----------



## Liquid

:laugh: no way jets are beating the steelers on thier best day, i'll take that bet, but i don't have a custom avitar, so if steelers lose before and after every post i will type in all caps "I AM SO AND SO'S BITCH".


----------



## 94NDTA

Liquid said:


> :laugh: no way jets are beating the steelers on thier best day, i'll take that bet, but i don't have a custom avitar, so if steelers lose before and after every post i will type in all caps "I AM SO AND SO'S BITCH".
> [snapback]842771[/snapback]​


Just put it in your sig. Thats what 521 and I did when the vikes beat the broncos last year.


----------



## Liquid

94NDTA said:


> Just put it in your sig. Thats what 521 and I did when the vikes beat the broncos last year.
> [snapback]842902[/snapback]​


im so confident in my steelers ill include it pre/post thread and sig :laugh: the jets just dont have it in them, maybe next year or the year after...ooohhh what a tangled web we weave :laugh:


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

I am being more hopeful than realistic. I am hoping that Rothlisberger will blow it and lose his first game. The main hope is that the Colts and Jets win so their game would come back to Indy. I don't know if the Colts could win in Pitsburgh after winning in Foxboro.


----------



## TommyBlaze

If you know anything about the nfl you should know any team can beat any team on any given sunday....even superbowl sunday.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

TommyBlaze said:


> If you know anything about the nfl you should know any team can beat any team on any given sunday....even superbowl sunday.
> [snapback]842962[/snapback]​










I love that movie!!!


----------



## Liquid

TommyBlaze said:


> If you know anything about the nfl you should know any team can beat any team on any given sunday....even superbowl sunday.
> [snapback]842962[/snapback]​


so we got ourselves a bet??


----------



## TommyBlaze

Bet


----------



## Liquid

TommyBlaze said:


> Bet
> [snapback]843039[/snapback]​










who else wants in,I wish we could up the anny but not much you can do over the internet.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Liquid said:


> who else wants in,I wish we could up the anny but not much you can do over the internet.
> [snapback]843046[/snapback]​










Going with the underdog their would have to be more in it.


----------



## TommyBlaze

yeah do i get the 9 points then i'll tease it with patriots over the colts muahahaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> no way jets are beating the steelers on thier best day, i'll take that bet, but i don't have a custom avitar, so if steelers lose before and after every post i will type in all caps "I AM SO AND SO'S BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> so we got ourselves a bet??:laugh:
> [snapback]843021[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm game for the bet......
However, I don't think I'll be around long enough to put "I AM [Insert Name]'s BITCH" in my signature or every one of my posts. However, I will buy a round of drinks upon my return from Iraq.









*Jets over Steelers by 3-7pt spread*


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> so we got ourselves a bet??:laugh:
> [snapback]843021[/snapback]​


I'm game for the bet......
However, I don't think I'll be around long enough to put "I AM [Insert Name]'s BITCH" in my signature or every one of my posts. However, I will buy a round of drinks upon my return from Iraq.








*Jets over Steelers by 3*
[snapback]843060[/snapback]​[/quote]

dont matter, if i loose







which i wont, i'll honor the bet even if i have to put a list of names that i am thier bitch :laugh: remember no custom avi chit..before and after every post in caps and in sig


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> Also, for the moss "moon", they are blowing that WAY out of proportion. The networks are just searching for another scandle or incidant to capitalize on (ahem ron artest ahem) It's just a bunch of butthurt packers fan (some) and whiney announcers who have always loved the pack and suck Favres cack every sunday that are complaining about it. Everytime Minnesota comes to GB, there is a ritual for the fans to moon the bus comming in, moss was just playing around with them, and now, since moss is an easy target, they lash out on him cuz their team sucked it up. ESPN, FOX, and ABC have never had anouncers who liked the vikings. f*ck 'em.
> [snapback]839449[/snapback]​


Personally, the "moon" thing didn't bother me, it's just Moss being Moss. Infact I found it kinda funny. But, announcers sucking Favre's crack? Like they always, constantly, verbally blow Moss? Between every f*cking play the camera was on Moss and his stupid f*cking tumbleweed hairdo! What a dork! I can't believe you guys worship a player who self admits he doesn't always "try". I'll take any one of my Packer recievers over that numb nut any day.

So stop your crying man! at least until the Vikes are scrubbed from the playoffs.


----------



## Liquid

TommyBlaze said:


> If J. abraham plays Jets have a shot. Plus this is Rothlisberger's first playoff game who knows hows he's going to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841929[/snapback]​


Rothlisberger's is more then ready, playoffs shmay offs, the steelers are coming to woop some ass.

i got atlanta over st louis
eagles over vikings
"patriots" over colts, but i would rather colts to win so i can proove a point
and of course steelers over jets


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> Rothlisberger's is more then ready, playoffs shmay offs, the steelers are coming to woop some ass.
> 
> i got atlanta over st louis
> eagles over vikings
> "patriots" over colts, but i would rather colts to win so i can proove a point
> and of course steelers over jets
> [snapback]843575[/snapback]​


Just to spite you, I'm rooting on both the Colts and the Jets in this weeks match-ups.









Both you and I know that the Patriots are all hype, because of Mannings 0-6 record in Foxboro, which will ultimately change this weekend to 1-6 and a superbowl run.
We also know that the Steelers are also over-hyped because of their match-up during the regular season. Ben Rosie may look ready from all accounts, but this is the playoffs...Stardom makes even the best athlete shaky :nod:


----------



## Jewelz

Steelers could very well lose this weekend...

Reminds me of Colts Peyton's 2nd year in the league - had a great regular season and earned a homefield and a bye in the 1st round - then lost their first playoff game to the Titans - Peyton's first playoff game. Experience does count for a lot when you're a QB


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> Personally, the "moon" thing didn't bother me, it's just Moss being Moss. Infact I found it kinda funny. But, announcers sucking Favre's crack? Like they always, constantly, verbally blow Moss? Between every f*cking play the camera was on Moss and his stupid f*cking tumbleweed hairdo! What a dork! I can't believe you guys worship a player who self admits he doesn't always "try". I'll take any one of my Packer recievers over that numb nut any day.
> 
> So stop your crying man! at least until the Vikes are scrubbed from the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]843536[/snapback]​


This specific game, yes the announcers were more focused on moss, but mostly because of all the controversy. It's hard to suck Favres cack when he throws 4 INT's and sucks it up big time, but most of the time, when favre has an average, or below average game, the anouncers praise anything he does and say how awesome of a player he is. Moss has turned it around since his I don't always "try" incident, which most people took the wrong way. It was more of a way of saying "I am so good, I don't have to try" ....but trust me, he tries. You can root for your below average No-one-will-remember-me-because-I-am-not-that-good receiver all you want.


----------



## Liquid

ben is at his best when the pressure is on....

looks like our boots are well dug in, i cant wait for saturday







i've got so manybets on this game i had to make a list :laugh: its tough being a steelers fan in ny


----------



## 94NDTA

Liquid said:


> ben is at his best when the pressure is on....
> 
> looks like our boots are well dug in, i cant wait for saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've got so manybets on this game i had to make a list :laugh: its tough being a steelers fan in ny
> [snapback]844398[/snapback]​


He is still a rookie. Anything can happen. He is the most impressive rookie I have ever seen since '98


----------



## TommyBlaze

Ben is defintely pretty good and deserves rookie of the year, but when you run the ball 70% of the time and have a awesome defense any qb can look good. I would of liked to see what he would have done if he started for Arizona


----------



## dwarfcat

Anyone know the current spread for the colts game? Last I heard the Colts were a -2 underdog. Im getting so pumped up for the Colts game, many experts are picking the Colts to win. I have a 30 pack of beer chillin away in the fridge for sunday.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

dwarfcat said:


> Anyone know the current spread for the colts game? Last I heard the Colts were a -2 underdog. Im getting so pumped up for the Colts game, many experts are picking the Colts to win. I have a 30 pack of beer chillin away in the fridge for sunday.
> [snapback]844944[/snapback]​


Looks like it is anywhere from -1.5,-3. That is crazy the Colts are going to destroy the Patriots backup safeties. And if the field is going to be as muddy as they say that it is going to be that will give the Colts receivers more of an advantage with the routes that they run.


----------



## TommyBlaze

Drink some more JD! A muddy field is defintley advantage patriots, peyton and co. timing patterns will be off. Plus the colt d is built around
speed with a shitty field its gonna be a grind it out game= Advantage patriots


----------



## dwarfcat

TommyBlaze said:


> Drink some more JD! A muddy field is defintley advantage patriots, peyton and co. timing patterns will be off. Plus the colt d is built around
> speed with a shitty field its gonna be a grind it out game= Advantage patriots
> [snapback]845167[/snapback]​


I have to disagree.......I would rather be a receiver in the mud than a DB in the mud. Think about it, the safetys and CB's dont know what way you are going to cut and have to make more of a split second decision. Split second decisions in mud may lead to you being on your ass as marv jogs into the endzone for a TD.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

dwarfcat said:


> I have to disagree.......I would rather be a receiver in the mud than a DB in the mud. Think about it, the safetys and CB's dont know what way you are going to cut and have to make more of a split second decision. Split second decisions in mud may lead to you being on your ass as marv jogs into the endzone for a TD.
> [snapback]845178[/snapback]​


Exactly what I was thinking, Peyton isn't some rookie, he is going to be able to make adjustments as far as timing, but the secondary is going to look lost all day.


----------



## TommyBlaze

Indy is a dome team. No qb can adjust timing on game day on timing plays. A muddy field is defintely advantage patriots. I guess will have to see.


----------



## Jewelz

too many injuries in New England secondary

no Ty Law, no Tyrone Pool - I don't care how much mudd is on the field - major advantage Colts


----------



## TommyBlaze

I agree the colts have an advantage with the pats depleted secondary. But they would have a bigger advantage if they were playing in a dome
or on a solid field. Plus Belicheck knows the football gods and iam sure he will pick up some chump of the street who you never heard of and he will make plays. Dont count out the superbowl champs all they do is win games.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

HERE WE GO STEELERS, HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The countdown is on, just one more day until playoffs kick off in the Burgh.


----------



## the_w8

jets are goona waffle stomp the stinkers


----------



## SERRAPYGO

94NDTA said:


> This specific game, yes the announcers were more focused on moss, but mostly because of all the controversy. It's hard to suck Favres cack when he throws 4 INT's and sucks it up big time, but most of the time, when favre has an average, or below average game, the anouncers praise anything he does and say how awesome of a player he is. Moss has turned it around since his I don't always "try" incident, which most people took the wrong way. It was more of a way of saying "I am so good, I don't have to try" ....but trust me, he tries. You can root for your below average No-one-will-remember-me-because-I-am-not-that-good receiver all you want.
> [snapback]844058[/snapback]​


Announcers "suck Favre's crack" because he is a great QB, plain and simple. Do you honestly think they would if he sucked? The camera is all over Moss for the same reason, he's an outstanding reciever, and a total jag at the same time. The press eats up both of those qualities (if you can call the latter a quality). And, how can you take "I don't always try" the wrong way? He was using this as an excuse for some short comings in a few certain games. 
The Packers have 3 solid, no ego, non-asshole, non salary cap eating recievers. You guys rely on one guy. Plus no running game=loss versus the Eagles.


----------



## Jason_s

the vikes have more than just one receiver. Nate Burleson stepped up big time while Moss was out. the eagles don't know who will step up because they haven't played a full game without TO since before they signed him. without TO no way the eagles offense can keep up with the Vikes unless the vikes implode. also, the vikes do have some good runners. last week, every time Onterrio Smith got the ball he was getting a good 5-6 yds. each time. Moe Williams and Michael Bennett aren't bad themselves.







I'm calling Vikings over the eagles.


----------



## aaron07_20

holy sh*t its like 17-10..that suxxxx...


----------



## dwarfcat

Serrapygo said:


> Announcers "suck Favre's crack" because he is a great QB, plain and simple. Do you honestly think they would if he sucked? The camera is all over Moss for the same reason, he's an outstanding reciever, and a total jag at the same time. The press eats up both of those qualities (if you can call the latter a quality). And, how can you take "I don't always try" the wrong way? He was using this as an excuse for some short comings in a few certain games.
> The Packers have 3 solid, no ego, non-asshole, non salary cap eating recievers. You guys rely on one guy. Plus no running game=loss versus the Eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]846635[/snapback]​


How do you explain the announcers sucking on Vicks cack then? Its well known that just the site of M. Vick sends announcers into an orgasm. BUT WHY?? Is he a great QB, NO good? NO mediocre at best qb? YES. I wish just one announcer would open their eyes and say "you know what? Vick is a terrific athelete but god he sure sucks at being a QB".


----------



## Jewelz

aaron07_20 said:


> Everyone is saying that Pitt is gonna lose..but face it..its not gonna happen!
> [snapback]846813[/snapback]​


what the hell are you talking about ?

All ESPN experts are picking Pittsburgh to win.. only a very very few people are picking the Jets to win

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/features/talent


----------



## Liquid

:laugh:







the jets are out classed, maybe they'll try and beat thier penalty record from last game,







its all over STEELERS BABY!!..WOOOOOOO...WOOOOOO....WOOOOOOOOOO

eehhh you sound like a big choo choo train


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the jets are out classed, maybe they'll try and beat thier penalty record from last game,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all over STEELERS BABY!!..WOOOOOOO...WOOOOOO....WOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> eehhh you sound like a big choo choo train
> [snapback]847105[/snapback]​


are we watching the same game? it's 0-0 right now in the first quarter


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> are we watching the same game? it's 0-0 right now in the first quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]847108[/snapback]​


:laugh: just watch and learn, you can already see the jets cracking under pressure

p.s you see that sack??


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> :laugh: just watch and learn, you can already see the jets cracking under pressure
> 
> p.s you see that sack??:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]847111[/snapback]​


no I just got back from the gym.. eating sushi and just have the game on in the background while on the computer









i just meant it's a little early to be celebrating


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> no I just got back from the gym.. eating sushi and just have the game on in the background while on the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just meant it's a little early to be celebrating
> [snapback]847117[/snapback]​

















i'm pretty much drunk and i have a room full of jets fans, so i am a bit rowdy atm


----------



## Liquid

10-0 f*ck YEAH..Jerome bettis mvp baby!!


----------



## Jewelz

uh oh Jets with a field goal ! don't call it a comeback !

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS (but only cause I'd rather play them next week otherwise I wouldn't give two shits)


----------



## KumbiaQueens

ProdigalMarine said:


> so we got ourselves a bet??:laugh:
> [snapback]843021[/snapback]​


I'm game for the bet......
However, I don't think I'll be around long enough to put "I AM [Insert Name]'s BITCH" in my signature or every one of my posts. However, I will buy a round of drinks upon my return from Iraq.








*Jets over Steelers by 3-7pt spread*
[snapback]843060[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hope you are watching the game


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> 10-0 f*ck YEAH..Jerome bettis mvp baby!!
> [snapback]847140[/snapback]​


UH OH !!! UH OH !!! UH OH !!!! Don't count them chickens 'fo they hatch !!!


----------



## Liquid

SHHHHHHHH







your fuckin up my buzz


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> SHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your fuckin up my buzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]847208[/snapback]​


I am not f*cking it up; the Jets are


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> I am not f*cking it up; the Jets are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]847210[/snapback]​










i just got my self in trouble, my niece is over and i didn't know she was in the room untill i heard a little voice running down stairs yelling "come on assholes"







she's 5


----------



## Liquid

W....T.....F......open mouth insert foot..gotta give it up to the jets, they're taking this ass wooping reeeaaall well :laugh: im in denial, time to break out the yukon jack...

p.s hey marine...way to call this game :raises glass to you:


----------



## Jewelz

what a game, huh ?


----------



## Jewelz

INTERCEPTED !!!!

WOW


----------



## Jewelz

someone needs to shoot the Jets kicker


----------



## Liquid

MOOOOTHER f*cker DID YOU SEE THAT????







:kiss's the sky:


----------



## Liquid

Liquid said:


> MOOOOTHER f*cker DID YOU SEE THAT????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss's the sky:
> [snapback]847259[/snapback]​










im ready to have a heart attack


----------



## Jewelz

Jeeeezzz... ..









son of a bitch...

motherfucking..

idiot kicker 
!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquid

im getting a steelers/patriots flashback like 3 seasons ago...


----------



## Liquid

Liquid said:


> im getting a steelers/patriots flashback like 3 seasons ago...:laugh:
> [snapback]847269[/snapback]​


bullshit..they better not rob us again


----------



## Jewelz

you talkin to yourself ??


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> you talkin to yourself ??
> [snapback]847273[/snapback]​










yes, not paying attention to the reply/add reply..as usual


----------



## Jewelz

I hate the Jets






























btw, how the hell did Steelers win 15 games ?


----------



## Liquid

best dam game i've seen in a long time, i think my first grey hair just came in


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> I hate the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, how the hell did Steelers win 15 games ?
> [snapback]847287[/snapback]​


its aallll over,







, big ben was not in his game at all tonight, i was ready to shoot him after that last interception, but leave it to our running game when the passing game is not working out..well rounded team is how you go 16-1 and an awsome defence :laugh:

P.s a good quaterback is not the answer to everything


----------



## aaron07_20

Wow the steelers did not deserve to win that game....wow i didnt think the jets were capable of doing that...that was the most nervewracking game ever...they lucked out BIG time...


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> its aallll over,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , big ben was not in his game at all tonight, i was ready to shoot him after that last interception, but leave it to *the Jets kicker* when the passing game is not working out..well rounded team is how you go 16-1 and *horrible opposing kickers *:laugh:
> 
> P.s a good quaterback is not the answer to everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- yes I know - choker opposing kicker is the answer to everything*
> [snapback]847292[/snapback]​


I've made some corrections to your post


----------



## Liquid

aaron07_20 said:


> Wow the steelers did not deserve to win that game....wow i didnt think the jets were capable of doing that...that was the most nervewracking game ever...they lucked out BIG time...
> [snapback]847294[/snapback]​


bullshit the jets were given every oppurtunity in the world, the game was thiers and they choked as ussual, the steelers took it with odds against them they deserved it, just like the jets would of if they took it..


----------



## dwarfcat

DAMN IT there goes the Colts home AFC championship game. That was the only time in my life ive ever been for the Jets and hopefully the last.


----------



## aaron07_20

The Jets didnt deserve to lose cuz their kicker sux...


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> I've made some corrections to your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]847300[/snapback]​










good stuff







just like tonight we'll see whos left standing when the smoke clears, and you have to give it up to steelers running game, they basically won the game. the jets were given a second chance after that bullshit 1st down call in o.t, and they choked.

p.s eagles didnt lose because of a bad kick niether did patriots, they also did not lose to a single quarterback







they lost to a solid team.


----------



## Liquid

either way, i just made a quick $600


----------



## Jewelz

Liquid said:


> either way, i just made a quick $600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]847318[/snapback]​


You should send at least half to the Jets kicker


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> You should send at least half to the Jets kicker
> [snapback]847325[/snapback]​

















naawww if anyone bettis deserves at least half


----------



## Jewelz

Falcons = major ownage


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Steelers didn't play good enough to win. I must remember to add the Jets kicker to my Christmas card list.

Whoever said it earlier was right, you get to 16-1 by having a well rounded team. The passing game was sh*t today but the running game picked up the slack. Special Teams & Offense gave up 14 points so the Defense picked up the slack by only giving up 3.

Duce was benched the whole game but when Bettis was out with cramps late in the 4th & in overtime Duce jumped right in and got the job done. This football team has to be the deepest team I've ever seen. There have been many starters that they lost for the year or a good portion of it and in every case the backup has come in and kept the level of play consistent.

Willie Williams, Chris Hoke, Larry Foote, Jerame Tuman, Keydrick Vincent, a rookie QB......these guys are not supposed to be starters for the team with the best record in the NFL but all of these guys have started most if not all of the games this year due to injury to the starters.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

dwarfcat said:


> How do you explain the announcers sucking on Vicks cack then? Its well known that just the site of M. Vick sends announcers into an orgasm. BUT WHY?? Is he a great QB, NO good? NO mediocre at best qb? YES. I wish just one announcer would open their eyes and say "you know what? Vick is a terrific athelete but god he sure sucks at being a QB".
> [snapback]846859[/snapback]​


Because Vick is a standout among the rest. He has a cannon arm and is as fast on his feet as anyone in the league. The Falcons lead the league in rushing because of him. What holds him back (I think) is his decision making, and his potential and perpencity to get injured. A QB like him will have a short lived life in the NFL as opposed to a pocket passer like Manning, Favre, Pennington or whatever. "Sucks at QB"? I don't think so!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

After watching the Falcons game, I would say the Vikings/Eagles game is being played to see who will lose to the Falcons.


----------



## dwarfcat

Serrapygo said:


> Because Vick is a standout among the rest. He has a cannon arm and is as fast on his feet as anyone in the league. The Falcons lead the league in rushing because of him. What holds him back (I think) is his decision making, and his potential and perpencity to get injured. A QB like him will have a short lived life in the NFL as opposed to a pocket passer like Manning, Favre, Pennington or whatever. "Sucks at QB"? I don't think so!
> [snapback]847617[/snapback]​


What holds him back (I think) is his decision making.

Hmm and thats one of the most important aspects of being a good qb. Also, what good is that canon arm if he cant put the ball where it needs to go. OVERRATED.......he had 84 yards passing and 130 yards rushing. I CANNOT deny he is an amazing athelete, but he SUCKS at the QB position.


----------



## the_w8

i couldn't agree more vick does suck at QB...all he is is running...thats why its the vick show.....The falcons are a one demensional team and without vick, they're as good as maybe 8-8 if not worse.....i'm watching the viking game now and am thouroughly enjoying it....i really don't know how they got this far, but in all honesty, they're entire team blows.....the only reason i can think that they had made it is cuz of Culpepper....he had a great season and in my eyes is one of the best Qb's there is.....Moss is up to his usuall low life f*ck up stuff.....I love that fake feild goal..... my damn jets lost and i'm pissed...they deserved the game...they got the turnovers at the right time and played damn good.....jets please release brien...he blows


----------



## TommyBlaze

Anybody know of a good a hitman? I want paul cant hackett off the f*cking jets he always calls the game scared. The steelers better play lotto because they arent winning anything this year.


----------



## Liquid

TommyBlaze said:


> Anybody know of a good a hitman? I want paul cant hackett off the f*cking jets he always calls the game scared. The steelers better play lotto because they arent winning anything this year.
> [snapback]848451[/snapback]​


what hapened to our bet bitch :laugh:

btw mannings unstoppable eh?:laugh:
so far im 3 for 4 and its not looking good for the colts


----------



## the_w8

bye bye manning


----------



## the_w8

i think i can clearly say that new england is goin all the way this year....theres no way any other team will be able to stop them then way they're D is playing and no one will come close...not even rossy stands a chance....i jus wish they wouldn't keep winnin like they always do







somebody stop them


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

the_w8 said:


> bye bye manning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]848519[/snapback]​


Colts should just start Sorgi from now on in New England, cause Peyton has been owned.


----------



## Jewelz

Well, we shall forever be known as New England's bitch










Go Steelers !


----------



## Liquid

Jewelz said:


> Well, we shall forever be known as New England's bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Steelers !
> [snapback]848547[/snapback]​


thats the ticket







you other guys forget patriots all ready had thier ass handed to them and dillan is not going to save them, patriots might have the #2 best d this year but guess who holds the #1 defensive spot.

not taking anything away from the colts but its all about the d baby, defensive game is going to make for a tight game next sunday but as long as berger has worked off the shakes, the steelers are going to the superbowl..







and im not worried about the nfc


----------



## the_w8

buddy buddy stop talkin outta ur ass new englands got her won all ready


----------



## the grinch

Jewelz said:


> Well, we shall forever be known as New England's bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Steelers !
> [snapback]848547[/snapback]​


Dont worry the lions are still manning's bitch, lol. Vick sucks at QB? WTF are you serious. They are not a 1 dimensional team, most sacks on QB, and best rushing team in NFL. They have an all around running game with a QB that busts everyone's ass. I dont know how many pics vic has this season, i will look it up. but he usually takes care of the football pretty well.

My props to Corey Dillon, and the patriots whole coaching staff, and that punishing D we all seen last night. WOW! Good luck to the guys that gotta go against them. Oh and i cant forget about Tom Brady, an X Michigan QB who we wanted outta there, only to go the NFL and be great. Bragging rights, hell yeah!


----------



## aaron07_20

Its hard to say which team is going to win the pitt and pats game next week..they're both really gr8 teams..but whichever one gets to the superbowl will win it 4 sure...theres no1 good enough in the nfc to beat either of the teams...but I do think the eagles will make it to the superbowl..an all pennsylvania superbowl..


----------



## Liquid

the_w8 said:


> buddy buddy stop talkin outta ur ass new englands got her won all ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]848915[/snapback]​


yeah just like the jets were gonna win and there was no stopping the colts







, i was 4 for 4 last week,probably the only one that said the pats were gonna take down the colts, but let me guess when the steelers send the pats home, your gonna be crying "someone needs to get fired, blah bliddy blah blah


----------



## Liquid

the_w8 said:


> jets are goona waffle stomp the stinkers
> [snapback]845986[/snapback]​


:laugh: really?


----------



## the_w8

the stinkers sure didnt deserve that win is all i gotta say, but thanks to brien u guys are still in....but it won't last too long....


----------



## 33truballa33

the falcons r gonna give it to the eagles!!1


----------



## RhomZilla

33truballa33 said:


> the falcons r gonna give it to the eagles!!1
> [snapback]850371[/snapback]​


I vote for Atlanta over Phili.. Phili winning to go to the Super Bowl would only help Owen's helmet get tighter for his head.


----------



## Liquid

the_w8 said:


> the stinkers sure didnt deserve that win is all i gotta say, but thanks to brien u guys are still in....but it won't last too long....
> [snapback]850281[/snapback]​










whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## aaron07_20

need to upload this...nevermind.


----------



## Fido

Steelers will get smashed, just remember that I said that.


----------



## Liquid

Filo said:


> Steelers will get smashed, just remember that I said that.
> [snapback]854839[/snapback]​


 what..you think your one in a million :laugh: how about a little wager filo, if patriots win i will type "i am gay" in everypost i make, in all caps for a week, if steelers win you have to do the same


----------



## Fido

Liquid said:


> what..you think your one in a million :laugh: how about a little wager filo, if patriots win i will type "i am gay" in everypost i make, in all caps for a week, if steelers win you have to do the same
> [snapback]854959[/snapback]​


how about put it in the sig instead!


----------



## Liquid

Filo said:


> how about put it in the sig instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]855348[/snapback]​

















i want to see you type it, but the sig will work


----------



## Fido

ok deal!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Steeler fans are HARDCORE!!!!!!!!!!

This is not any photoshop BS this is this mans tombstone for real. Here is a link to other worldwide steeler fan pics.

Steeler Fans Around the World


----------



## Brendan

how about them Raiders


----------



## 33truballa33

2morrow is D day for the eagles... falcons gonna tear them up


----------



## Liquid

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Steeler fans are HARDCORE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is not any photoshop BS this is this mans tombstone for real. Here is a link to other worldwide steeler fan pics.
> 
> Steeler Fans Around the World
> [snapback]856359[/snapback]​

























cowher is the man


----------



## Steelers

I'm glad everyone is picking the Pats to win tomorrow. Steelers play better as underdogs, and they will come up with a game plan to shut down Brady and the Pats offense. Steelers will run the ball, and control the game clock. 
Predictions:

Final Score

Patriots 14
Steelers 27

Roethlisberger 14/24 188 YDS 1 TD 0 INTS
Brady 28/42 252 YDS 1 TD 2 INTS

Road to the SUPER BOWL goes through the Burgh, Pats fans will go home









HERE WE GO STEELERS


----------



## Liquid

why does vick even have a team, im waiting for him to throw the ball then run up and catch it him self..

edit: i dont really follow atlanta but vick has some nice intensity, he deserves a better team


----------



## Liquid

ITS GAME TIME BABY

WOOF WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## jonscilz

E-A-G-L-E-S *EAGLES*!!!!!!




























:rasp:


----------



## aaron07_20

he threw a fuckin interception already..the second or third damn play of the game..f*ck this game...patriots r gonna win..


----------



## mori0174

hahahahahah this is hilarious. it was obvious who was gonna win both games. Eagles and Patriots. All that analysis was just so people would actually watch.


----------



## Fido

lmao, liquid---you know what to do.


----------



## jasert39

FINALLY>>>Eagles in the Superbowl


----------



## Brendan

raiders all the way


----------



## 33truballa33




----------



## the_w8

haha i knew pitts was goona choke....they suck....lmao....like i said pitts didnt deserve to be in after they played the way they did against the jets...my damn jets should be goin to the superbowl right now







the nwe kick is coming...yay.....on the other hand pitts aint that bad of a team, but when ur D is giving up 40 points....yea they sucked.


----------



## Liquid

i turned it off after that last interseption.......what a waste of a d...they should of took him and put him out in the parking lot and put maddox in, the only thing burger was good for was handing the ball off..they were scared the whole night to let him pass rightfully so, he looked like a 5 year old polock trying to make a completion.... but because of that the pats knew when they were gonna run and when not, its like cowher is cursed, unbelievabe team and his qb gets rookie fucked... i give it up to everyone except f*ck burger, everybody but him played an outstanding game, basically handed fuckburger the game, did what was expected of them, and he throws it to the other team.. when your reduced to just rushing plays and the d knows it..what the f*ck, checks should have been flying last night on the field... if he would have been able to make at least a decent pass at least 1/4 of the time they would have took it, what the f*ck is it to have a qb if the only thing he can do is hand it off







FIIIIIIIRED ON A SUNDAY!!!!!
I Want Fuckburgers check and the Centers too...







maybe next year cowher, still have a great team, fuckburger needs to be told not to waste our f*cking time and be the ball, Be the Goddam Ball you Asshole AAARRRRGG


----------



## Liquid

the_w8 said:


> haha i knew pitts was goona choke....they suck....lmao....like i said pitts didnt deserve to be in after they played the way they did against the jets...my damn jets should be goin to the superbowl right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nwe kick is coming...yay.....on the other hand pitts aint that bad of a team, but when ur D is giving up 40 points....yea they sucked.
> [snapback]860173[/snapback]​


your goddam ets suck, will always suck and should suck somebody off if they even ever see the playoffs again..:laugh: f*cking jets..they had a good day against a team that had a bad day and still couldnt pull it off


----------



## aaron07_20

Im glad I decided to sell my ticket and not go..id b even more pissed off if i wasted 500$...i never thought id say it but i think they should have put maddox in after the 500th interception...mayb he would do what he did at the cleveland game a couple years ago..quarterbacks always seem to do gr8 when they come off the bench..o well there is still next season..roethlisberger is only 22 yrs old and this is his first year..he may end up being the best quarterback ever...

I bet you any money if you would give the steelers and the patriots a quarterback that are like exactly the same the steelers would win..o well..im just glad I have 500$ in my pocket...


----------



## Fido

Liquid said:


> your goddam ets suck, will always suck and should suck somebody off if they even ever see the playoffs again..:laugh: f*cking jets..they had a good day against a team that had a bad day and still couldnt pull it off
> [snapback]860201[/snapback]​


I knew you wouldnt keep your end of the bet. Oh well.


----------



## Jewelz

well, this sucks.. Patriots will take it again just like they do every year

I thought before the season started it was gonna be Philly vs. NE in the SB, I just hoped I was wrong; should've known better !


----------



## Fido

WTF where did this thread come back from? I thought it was deleted?!?!


----------



## Jewelz

why would it be deleted ?


----------



## Liquid

filo on the patriot bandwagon







have a little self respect will ya?


----------



## traumatic

Hear what D McNabb said about TO? About being a better QB because he was there? soo true. I think TO's ego could launch space shuttles let alone keep him alive during the next ice age. I like Freddy Mitchell more than TO as a reciever. Eagles will put up a fight, but have to be 100% to beat the PATS.


----------



## Jewelz

Freddie Mitchell is an overrated loudmouth who loves attention and is a freaking bust for a 1st round pick who's never done sh*t in the league

The only person who ever said he was good is he himself


----------



## Guest

I hear Edgerin James just went to Arizona?


----------



## b_ack51

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hear Edgerin James just went to Arizona?


Yep. Indy had to keep their QB and receivers happy, which means they couldn't afford their RB. RB's are a dime a dozen (at least believed they are) so Indy will probably just pick up a RB as a free agent or look for a rookie to draft.


----------



## Jewelz

Edgerrin is a fantastic back and he will be missed here tremendously. It's a great pick-up for Arizona. It's too bad we couldn't afford to keep him, but hey - it's business


----------



## Guest

Randel El to Washinton!?


----------



## mori0174

i wanted edgerrin here in mn so bad. That would have been nice. We got chester taylor though, who should be pretty good. I dont know what were going to do about QB though. Culpepper is most definitely going to be traded, and brad johnson isnt that great of a starter anymore.


----------



## b_ack51

AJ Hawk has moved up to projected #6, but to San Francisco. I actually just saw him a few days ago at the mall. Sucks if he would go to the 49ers. And Bengals this year, going with a needed safety, but still someone I've never heard of.


----------

